# Officer occupations  – Which one should I choose?



## future_soldier

hey guys,

I am soon applying for the ROTP program through a civilian university, however I‘m having troubles deciding which trade I want to go into 4 years from now... I am definatley sure its gonna be army, but whether infantry, armoured or artillery I am still debating. Basically I‘m stuck between infantry and armoured, so I wanna hear from you guys what would be more interesting, exciting, well paid, etc.... I guess anything you have to say about either trade (as an officer).


----------



## kurokaze

The best advice anyone here can give you is to
talk to a recruiter, since most of us will be biased
in one way or another to our respective units.

I myself am undergoing BOTP as an artillery 
officer.  I have been told that we can do 
everything that armour and infantry can do plus 
we have the guns.  Whether or not that is true
remains to be seen when I do my CAP(R) and
MOC


----------



## Michael OLeary

The basic career profiles for officers in the infantry and the artillery have some common areas and some corps specific training and activities. 

As a junior infantry officer you will learn to command  a platoon of infantry, either mounted in the LAV III armoured personnel carrier in a mechanized battalion or a dismounted platoon in a light battalion. You will be responsible for the training, administration and leadership & command in training and operations of your platoon. Activities and responsibilities may include running and/or participating in ranges for any or all of the platoons‘ weapons, ranging from static ranges to fire and movement exercises. You may get the opportunity to participate in other types of training such as with helicopters. A senior infantry Lieutenant or junior Captain may also be trained for command of a support platoon (now limited to recce and anti-armour).

As a junior armour officer you will learn to command a troops of four tanks.  You would have similar responsibilities for leadership, training and adminstration as your infantry counterpart.

In garrison, the officer will often find him(her)self spending much of their time in the office dealing with personnel and training administration. It‘s the dirty work that someone‘s got to do.

Both the infantry and artillery junior officer will have administrative responsibilities covering such topics as planning and delivery of training, personnel administration of your soldiers, directed professional study programs, and other assigned duties, which can range from being on the Officer‘s Mess Committee to completing investigations ordered by then CO. You may find yourself counselling troops on careers, administration, pay and financial problems, or disciplinary issues (and being their assisting officer when they are charged). You will be responsible for completing periodic assessments on all of your personnel.

After your first tour in a unit, which can last 3-5 years, you will be posted (normally as a Captain, a rank for which you are eligible after three years of commissioned service). Potential postings can range from instructional duties, to headquarters, base staff, or Regular Force Cadre (full-time staff with a Reserve unit). The so-called idealized profile would see an officer returning to unit duty every other posting, though this is not guaranteed.

Both are general service officers, and therefore will have the same pay structure.

As for claiming one to be more exciting than the other, that depends too much on personality and personal interests.


----------



## Michael OLeary

LOL. First line in above post should read "infantry and the armour"


----------



## Drez

Of course there are the combat arms that you have pointed out, but maybe talk to a recruiter like it was suggested. The combat arms in the army are not the only ones and you might actually find something cool except from those.


----------



## Lethbridge U

Hey I just wanted to ask a quick question for someone in the know. I was wondering if anyone knew who was in charge of running and operating the light armour vehicles such as the Lav 3's. I ask this because when i was on the recruitment website it looked as though the Armour officers were mainly in comand of the tank battle group. The truth of the matter is that this is a dying occupation as we no longer use our tanks over seas and on deployments; if appears as though light armour vehicles are the future of the Canadian Forces. In any case does anybody know who drives such vehicles, is it the Infantry or Armour?


----------



## CF File Manager

Hello all applicants. I am a File Manager at CFRC Barrie and I am willing to answer your questions to the best of my ability. If I don't know the answer to your questions I shall do my best to find out an answer for you. I cannot speak of the details of your personal application unless you call a recruiter or manager to confirm your identity. So with that out of the way shoot! Also please be patient awaiting replays.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Thanks for taking the time and effort to come here and try to help people out.


----------



## estoguy

Great idea for a thread!  [mountie]


----------



## Kevindagul

CF File Manager said:
			
		

> Hello all applicants. I am a File Manager at CFRC Barrie and I am willing to answer your questions to the best of my ability. If I don't know the answer to your questions I shall do my best to find out an answer for you. I cannot speak of the details of your personal application unless you call a recruiter or manager to confirm your identity. So with that out of the way shoot! Also please be patient awaiting replays.



I want to visit the CFRC here in Toronto soon, would they have a list of open trades?

I've also applied in the past, I'd like to start a whole new application as I kind of rushed the first one online. Will this effect my application?

Thanks, and that's great your offering your help


----------



## Goodeman

Thank you so much for doing this thread. It will be really helpful for a lot of the hopefuls that are trying to get into the CF.


----------



## CF File Manager

Hey all, I have had some great questions from a lot of you and I will compile a list of questions that I believe are important to all in the future. I still prefer to answer all your questions by personal replies and again please be patient, however a 12 hour return to questions is manageable for me. Again to all good luck!


----------



## OYR_Pilot

Hi,

Thank you for giving of your time on this thread! I saw on another thread that the pilot's trade (DEO) is closed for the actual fiscal year, could you confirm? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander

If I were to put my application in October 29th, how long would it take before I could expect a reply from the Canadian Forces ? I personally want to be out of here (my town)by March


----------



## PMedMoe

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> If I were to put my application in October 29th, how long would it take before I could expect a reply from the Canadian Forces ? I personally want to be out of here (my town)by March



Didn't you post a similar question here earlier today?  The answer you received is probably the best one you're going to get.  If you want to be out of your town by March, no one is stopping you.....


----------



## DAA

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Didn't you post a similar question here earlier today?  The answer you received is probably the best one you're going to get.  If you want to be out of your town by March, no one is stopping you.....



I second this response....   :+1:


----------



## CF File Manager

thanks for your feedback DAA


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Didn't you post a similar question here earlier today?  The answer you received is probably the best one you're going to get.  If you want to be out of your town by March, no one is stopping you.....




I completely forgot about the other post, my apologies. A moderator can feel free to delete the post in question. Again, my apologies


----------



## DAA

OYR_Pilot said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for giving of your time on this thread! I saw on another thread that the pilot's trade (DEO) is closed for the actual fiscal year, could you confirm?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



At the moment, it is closed to new applications but that's not to say it won't reopen prior to 31 Mar 13.  So if you have completed your processing, it is now a waiting game.


----------



## Sizzle709

Just a quick question: Say my selection date is November 27th for the trade I selected and I complete my interview around Nov 1st. Will I still have plenty of time to receive a response from Ottawa?


----------



## DAA

Sizzle said:
			
		

> Just a quick question: Say my selection date is November 27th for the trade I selected and I complete my interview around Nov 1st. Will I still have plenty of time to receive a response from Ottawa?



What do you mean by "my selection date"?


----------



## Sizzle709

DAA said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "my selection date"?



I mean my as in my trade. Not specifically mine. The trade I have chose is ACISS.


----------



## DAA

Sizzle said:
			
		

> Just a quick question: Say my selection date is November 27th for the trade I selected and I complete my interview around Nov 1st. Will I still have plenty of time to receive a response from Ottawa?



Okay, gotcha.  I believe that ACCIS selection is done locally, so if your CFRC is telling you the "selection date" is 27 Nov, then provided that all your processing and interview are completed prior to that, you should be merit listed in time.  I really don't think they would be processing your application if it wouldn't be finished and ready for the selection boards.  So if your interview is a go, then you should be okay...


----------



## Sizzle709

DAA said:
			
		

> Okay, gotcha.  I believe that ACCIS selection is done locally, so if your CFRC is telling you the "selection date" is 27 Nov, then provided that all your processing and interview are completed prior to that, you should be merit listed in time.  I really don't think they would be processing your application if it wouldn't be finished and ready for the selection boards.  So if your interview is a go, then you should be okay...



Appreciate the response DAA. Thank you.


----------



## cleanwind2005

Hi, thank you for being here and open to questions. I really appreciate the fact that I can find some help beside going to the recruitment centre.

I'm currently in my 4th year of university, and graduating in April. I plan to join the CF as soon as I graduate, and I was wondering what is the best time to start the application process? I was thinking of Jan. 2013 but will that be fine since I will not be receiving my degree until April or May.


----------



## armyrules

Hey DAA Thanks for taking your own time to answer these questions. I have a couple.

I was reg force 0043 not QL3 qualified. and I Vr'd because of a girl..I know I know stupidest decision I ever made. I got out Sept,17,08. I am in a better situation now, married with a wife that supports my decision. I was told that I would have to do the enrollment all over is this true? Is it because I have been out for too long? Also I've developed kerataconus in my left eye, so I doubt it my left eye would pass for a combat trade. I was thinking RMS clerk, something different for me. Should I start my online application? Sorry for the novel I wrote you, I'm just real excited to get going! Thanks again!!


----------



## brihard

cleanwind2005 said:
			
		

> Hi, thank you for being here and open to questions. I really appreciate the fact that I can find some help beside going to the recruitment centre.
> 
> I'm currently in my 4th year of university, and graduating in April. I plan to join the CF as soon as I graduate, and I was wondering what is the best time to start the application process? I was thinking of Jan. 2013 but will that be fine since I will not be receiving my degree until April or May.



Nothing happens fast. Apply now, get your name in the queue. My girlfriend has been in the process for a year for a pretty straightforward trade that she's well educated and qualified for.

You may be told your desired trade is full. If that happens, spots may become available again after April 1st. Do not, however, think of this as akin to any normal job where some manager makes a decision to hire you within the space of a month.


----------



## cleanwind2005

Brihard said:
			
		

> Nothing happens fast. Apply now, get your name in the queue. My girlfriend has been in the process for a year for a pretty straightforward trade that she's well educated and qualified for.
> 
> You may be told your desired trade is full. If that happens, spots may become available again after April 1st. Do not, however, think of this as akin to any normal job where some manager makes a decision to hire you within the space of a month.



Thank you Brihard! This is really good news to me, and now I can sleep in peace.   ;D


----------



## DAA

MrRGoyer said:
			
		

> Hey DAA Thanks for taking your own time to answer these questions. I have a couple.
> 
> I was reg force 0043 not QL3 qualified. and I Vr'd because of a girl..I know I know stupidest decision I ever made. I got out Sept,17,08. I am in a better situation now, married with a wife that supports my decision. I was told that I would have to do the enrollment all over is this true? Is it because I have been out for too long? Also I've developed kerataconus in my left eye, so I doubt it my left eye would pass for a combat trade. I was thinking RMS clerk, something different for me. Should I start my online application? Sorry for the novel I wrote you, I'm just real excited to get going! Thanks again!!



Because you did not reach your OFP (ie; QL3 qualified) you may very well have to complete BMQ over again but that is at the discretion of the CFRC (but don't quote me on that).  Nevertheless, you will be processed in the same manner as a "new" applicant with no prior service.  I would start the application process NOW and see how it goes.  At least this will give you the chance to talk to a recruiter regarding your submitted application and how competitive it may be.  They can then provide you with advice on how to increase your possibilities for re-enrolment.  Good luck!


----------



## armyrules

Thanks for such a quick response DAA. I'm heading to CFRC Ottawa tomorrow morning to get this started!!


----------



## DAA

MrRGoyer said:
			
		

> Thanks for such a quick response DAA. I'm heading to CFRC Ottawa tomorrow morning to get this started!!



You can always apply "online" and get the same service.  Not sure if Ottawa will accept a paper application these days but it's up to you what you want to do.....


----------



## armyrules

I've heard that the online applications aren't the best way to go..now this is only here say, would I be better off doing it online?


----------



## DAA

MrRGoyer said:
			
		

> I've heard that the online applications aren't the best way to go..now this is only here say, would I be better off doing it online?



Makes no difference...your going to receive the same level of service.  Eventually, "online" will be the only way to go.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Unfortunately, CF File Manager is no longer able to use unofficial means to respond to official queries and has asked for their account to be removed.


----------



## 5talin

Hi there. My situation is i started the process by applying online in march, did my cfat in august was told i did relly well and could have any trade my education could apply for. My interview was october second and medical on the fourth. I was told i did great on the medical and my interview went well. I had too get a form filled out by an optometrist wgich i did on the way home and brought it in the 12. I was last told it was on its way to ottawa last week. I have applied for infantry, artillery ground defence, artillery air defence. Only negative i heard throughout the process was my grades in high school were pretty low. I'm 19 and only have my diploma. Also my refrences went well. Just wondering if theres a chance i could be sworn in anytime soon and be shipped somewhere. Think about this everyday an can't wait?I'm in toronto by the way.


----------



## AlexSB

5talin said:
			
		

> Hi there. My situation is i started the process by applying online in march, did my cfat in august was told i did relly well and could have any trade my education could apply for. My interview was october second and medical on the fourth. I was told i did great on the medical and my interview went well. I had too get a form filled out by an optometrist wgich i did on the way home and brought it in the 12. I was last told it was on its way to ottawa last week. I have applied for infantry, artillery ground defence, artillery air defence. Only negative i heard throughout the process was my grades in high school were pretty low. I'm 19 and only have my diploma. Also my refrences went well. Just wondering if theres a chance i could be sworn in anytime soon and be shipped somewhere. Think about this everyday an can't wait?I'm in toronto by the way.



Well, I am on the merit list right now waiting for a job offer, and I used to be in the reserves 3 years ago, so  from my personal experience what I can say is that you better get used to waiting (there will be alot of it). As far as I know, once your file is back from Ottawa, you will be merit listed (if everything is good). Once you are merit listed, you wait for a job offer. How soon you will get a call depends on where you stand on the list and the amount of positions available for the job and some other things, there are plenty of threads regarding this topic so I wont go into it. As far as being "shipped" somewhere, if you mean deployed, then dont worry thats the last thing that should be on your mind, pass bmq, sq, etc... first.


----------



## Boothy663

Hey I am currently merit listed for DEO Mars officerand I heard selection will be sometime in November, can you tell me how many MARS officer positions are available and how competitive of a position MARS is? Thanks!


----------



## Goodeman

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, CF File Manager is no longer able to use unofficial means to respond to official queries and has asked for their account to be removed.





Apparently you guys didn't read this, did you?


----------



## DAA

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Apparently you guys didn't read this, did you?



Doesn't mean that you still can't get "unofficlal" responses to your queries...regretably, the individual identified themself and thus became an "official" source of info.  On top of that, CF File Manager refused to post any responses publicly, which doesn't provide a service to help anyone.


----------



## capone75

Hello, Im new to this post and new applicant for the CF. I want to enter as a Medic in the reserves. I have university degrees and community college ect, but scared about my math.
I have  an file processed and an pre interview chat this evening with  a CO. HOw long after this pre interview this evening will I have before my cfat as I want practice? I am thinking of getting a math tutor to get me up to  speed so I alteast feel confident in math area.. english is np. Thnx


----------



## DAA

capone75 said:
			
		

> Hello, Im new to this post and new applicant for the CF. I want to enter as a Medic in the reserves. I have university degrees and community college ect, but scared about my math.
> I have  an file processed and an pre interview chat this evening with  a CO. HOw long after this pre interview this evening will I have before my cfat as I want practice? I am thinking of getting a math tutor to get me up to  speed so I alteast feel confident in math area.. english is np. Thnx



See this ---->  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-1278.html#msg1278


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

DAA said:
			
		

> Doesn't mean that you still can't get "unofficlal" responses to your queries...regretably, the individual identified themself and thus became an "official" source of info.  On top of that, CF File Manager refused to post any responses publicly, which doesn't provide a service to help anyone.



Actually, the individual in question was very willing to help, but given the official word to shut down from their chain of command. Official information must come directly from approved sources so the best advice is still 'contact your recruiter'.


----------



## BrendenDias

Is the Infantry trade open at the moment? 
Thanks..


----------



## Johansen

BrendenDias said:
			
		

> Is the Infantry trade open at the moment?
> Thanks..
> /quote]
> 
> Speaking with a recruiter would probably be your best bet for an accurate answer.


----------



## Johansen

My mistake, I didn't read the OPs first post. Apparently not that competent at posting on my phone.


----------



## Goodeman

BrendenDias said:
			
		

> Is the Infantry trade open at the moment?
> Thanks..




I'm not a recruiter, but, as far as i know Infantry is closed. At least thats what North Bay told me.


----------



## BrendenDias

Okay thanks... guess I have to wait until the next time it opens next, which will be... April? Gahh.


----------



## Goodeman

I know how you feel dude. Hurry up and wait haha. In the meantime try to make your application as competitive as possible.


----------



## BrendenDias

Yeah, I'm kinda stuck. The only fall back I have is to apply for a college next year if I don't get in by next October. 
I might put in for an armoured soldier also, but from what I've heard, Infantry is worth waiting for.


----------



## Bewley61

So Today I just did my CFAT and scored well enough for every possible job as a NCM in the Canadian Forces, but I want to be an officer. Is it possible too just rank up through being a NCM or any other way, or would I need to retake my CFAT
Thanks Guys!


----------



## ModlrMike

Did you even try the SEARCH function?


----------



## Bewley61

I cant seem to find it, i'm new on this forum. If you could help in any way that'd be awesome! thanks


----------



## ModlrMike

Go to the top of the page and look for the rectangle with the word SEARCH beside it. I wager that's the search function. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shamrock

Bewley61 said:
			
		

> So Today I just did my CFAT and scored well enough forevery possible job as a NCM in the Canadian Forces, but I want to be an officer. Is it possible too just rank up through being a NCM or any other way, or would I need to retake my CFAT
> Thanks Guys!



Yes. There are multiple options available, each with their own requirements beyond CFAT threshold. 

UTPNCM. University Transfer Plan NCM. Soldiers without degrees are paid to go to school and receive a omission at the end. Similar to ROTP. 

SCP. Special Commissioning Plan. Soldiers who have degrees apply to comission. Similar to DEO. 

CFR. Comission from the ranks. Unlike the previous two, which require application, this is offered by the CO to his SNCOs and WOs who show outstanding officer like qualities.  No immediate requirement for a degree. 

CEOTP. Continuing Education Officer Training Plan. Identical to one available to civvies. Not always offered. Application is made with intent to achieve a degree during service. 

SRCP. Special Requirements Commissioning Plan. Available to CWOs. Commission, usually acting lacking, into the rank of captain. I'm not entirely sure, but I believe this is typically accompanied by a release after 5 or so years- but most who get it already have 25+ years in. 

There's probably a few I've missed, but there you go.


----------



## BrendenDias

Congrats! How was it?
--
Ahh, I called in and instead of just infantry, im: 1-infantry, 2-armoured 3-combat engineer for occupation choices. 
The CF aren't recruiting infantry, I know until next year, in the spring-summer area they said. Apparently there are thousands of applications to go through, but not enough jobs for the taking, which is what the recruiter said to me.

Does anybody know when armoured/combat engineer would be recruiting? Same time as infantry maybe?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Bewley61 said:
			
		

> So Today I just did my CFAT and scored well enough forevery possible job as a NCM in the Canadian Forces, but I want to be an officer. Is it possible too just rank up through being a NCM or any other way, or *would I need to retake my CFAT*
> Thanks Guys!



I take it that you did not score high enough on the CFAT for officer occupations.  If you join as an NCM, there are in-service avenues to commissioning (the various plans already identified) but as part of the processing for in-service commissioning your existing CFAT score will be reviewed and, if it does not meet the cut-off for officer, you should be offered the opportunity to retake it.  If you don't meet the CFAT scores for officer, you don't get commissioned.


----------



## Bewley61

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Yes. There are multiple options available, each with their own requirements beyond CFAT threshold.
> 
> UTPNCM. University Transfer Plan NCM. Soldiers without degrees are paid to go to school and receive a omission at the end. Similar to ROTP.
> 
> SCP. Special Commissioning Plan. Soldiers who have degrees apply to comission. Similar to DEO.
> 
> CFR. Comission from the ranks. Unlike the previous two, which require application, this is offered by the CO to his SNCOs and WOs who show outstanding officer like qualities.  No immediate requirement for a degree.
> 
> CEOTP. Continuing Education Officer Training Plan. Identical to one available to civvies. Not always offered. Application is made with intent to achieve a degree during service.
> 
> SRCP. Special Requirements Commissioning Plan. Available to CWOs. Commission, usually acting lacking, into the rank of captain. I'm not entirely sure, but I believe this is typically accompanied by a release after 5 or so years- but most who get it already have 25+ years in.
> 
> There's probably a few I've missed, but there you go.




I should metion that I didnt score high enough too be an officer is that a problem?


----------



## mariomike

Bewley61 said:
			
		

> I should metion that I didnt score high enough too be an officer is that a problem?



"Rewrites
Rewriting the test is only allowed in certain conditions. If you do not pass, you can request to rewrite the test after 3 months. You will only be allowed to write the test a third time if you provide proof that you are registered in a college or university program, and that you are passing courses without difficulty."
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/howtoapply-106#step3-3


----------



## Lostly

Good evening everyone,

I recently applied to the Canadian forces on October 31 of this year. I applied for three trades 1. Military Police, 2. Supply Technician and 3. Artillery Soldier - Field. Could anyone possibly tell me how long the process takes to complete and also if these trades are open for applications?. Thanking all of you in advance.

Lostly


----------



## zulu95

Lostly said:
			
		

> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I recently applied to the Canadian forces on October 31 of this year. I applied for three trades 1. Military Police, 2. Supply Technician and 3. Artillery Soldier - Field. Could anyone possibly tell me how long the process takes to complete and also if these trades are open for applications?. Thanking all of you in advance.
> 
> Lostly



I submitted my application on Sept. 4 of this year and am only now going in for my interview and medical tests. As well I have been told that I likely won't get a 'yes' or 'no' until April. 

Hope this helps


----------



## brihard

Bewley61 said:
			
		

> I should metion that I didnt score high enough too be an officer is that a problem?



Yes. The short version is you're screwed. It's not 'Call of Duty' where you can 'rank up' to be an officer. There are some plans to commission non commissioned members, but they must be suitable for it, and that will almost invariably include a high enough CFAT score.


----------



## Lostly

zulu95 said:
			
		

> I submitted my application on Sept. 4 of this year and am only now going in for my interview and medical tests. As well I have been told that I likely won't get a 'yes' or 'no' until April.
> 
> Hope this helps



The information you gave me does help alot. What trades have you applied for?


----------



## BrendenDias

Yeah, I applied mid-October, and haven't gotten dates or anything.. but the trades I chose are also combat related, which is not in need, and over-stocked..as you could say. I hope next spring brings good news.


----------



## gpear

Lostly said:
			
		

> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I recently applied to the Canadian forces on October 31 of this year. I applied for three trades 1. Military Police, 2. Supply Technician and 3. Artillery Soldier - Field. Could anyone possibly tell me how long the process takes to complete and also if these trades are open for applications?. Thanking all of you in advance.
> 
> Lostly



I also applied near the end of October and supply tech was one of my choices as well.  I haven`t heard anything yet so far.


----------



## half-pint

Lostly said:
			
		

> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I recently applied to the Canadian forces on October 31 of this year. I applied for three trades 1. Military Police, 2. Supply Technician and 3. Artillery Soldier - Field. Could anyone possibly tell me how long the process takes to complete and also if these trades are open for applications?. Thanking all of you in advance.
> 
> Lostly



Unfortunately, there is no A + B = C equation for how long the recruiting process will take.  Some people wait years; while others wait mere months.  I waited a couple of years, received a job offer two months ago and here I sit, waiting at home for a posting message, still not sworn in. :facepalm: The military motto, "Hurry up and wait" is very apt. Good luck and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Lostly

What trades did you apply for?


----------



## Lostly

Hi everyone 

How many of you, after you apply online, check the website that can tell you the status of your application? and is it ever updated after you send in the photocopies of supporting documents? 

Thank you all,

Lostly


----------



## hogarthmike

I applied about eight months ago and have gone through the CFAT, medical, and interview stages of my application. I am now waiting on a merit list to be loaded into MPAC. That is just a little bit of my application history for you Lostly. Now to answer your question. During those eight months my online status was only updated three times so it does happen. Just keep checking in on it and it will change. My suggestion, and this is only my opinion, take this time and research your trades, and study a GED book. This will only serve to help you in the future. A good motto to live by is "hurry up and wait". I do wish you good luck on the rest of your application process and hope to work with you in the future. Oh by the way I applied for MP as well.


----------



## Lostly

hogarthmike said:
			
		

> I applied about eight months ago and have gone through the CFAT, medical, and interview stages of my application. I am now waiting on a merit list to be loaded into MPAC. That is just a little bit of my application history for you Lostly. Now to answer your question. During those eight months my online status was only updated three times so it does happen. Just keep checking in on it and it will change. My suggestion, and this is only my opinion, take this time and research your trades, and study a GED book. This will only serve to help you in the future. A good motto to live by is "hurry up and wait". I do wish you good luck on the rest of your application process and hope to work with you in the future. Oh by the way I applied for MP as well.



I have been hearing alot about the merit list. I guess it means you have been accepted and now just waiting to receive your bmq date. Congratulations on reaching that point in the process. Thank you for letting me know about MPAC. I only applied last month and just over anxious if that makes sense. I have been studying with books and online and I seem to be doing ok. I hope to work with all of you as well. I have always believed that the Canadian Forces have a strong sense of "family" when it comes to helping each other, and I think I have found that here :nod:


----------



## Lostly

Morning all  

Just a quick question to anyone out there. Is it considered pushy if I call the CFNRCC and ask them for an update? I do not want to be seen as pushy or rude to them. I know thier are very busy. Am I just allowing my nerves to get the best of me?

Deepest thanks,

Lostly


----------



## Sizzle709

Lostly said:
			
		

> Morning all
> 
> Just a quick question to anyone out there. Is it considered pushy if I call the CFNRCC and ask them for an update? I do not want to be seen as pushy or rude to them. I know thier are very busy. Am I just allowing my nerves to get the best of me?
> 
> Deepest thanks,
> 
> Lostly



I wouldn't call it pushy as long as you don't call more then once every couple weeks then it should be fine.


----------



## Goodeman

Hopefully this isn't a stupid question. I got an email the other day from the North Bay Virtual Recruiting Centre saying that my applicant file is now complete. What does that mean exactly?


----------



## half-pint

Lostly said:
			
		

> Morning all
> 
> Just a quick question to anyone out there. Is it considered pushy if I call the CFNRCC and ask them for an update? I do not want to be seen as pushy or rude to them. I know thier are very busy. Am I just allowing my nerves to get the best of me?
> 
> Deepest thanks,
> 
> Lostly



From personal experience (both my husband and I have gone through the recruiting process successfully), the pushier the better.  They are dealing with a lot of files and sometimes things go unnoticed or slip through the cracks if its not brought to their attention.  Maybe CFRC Hamilton is just an exception, but they never seemed to mind when we called for an update.  Also, if I had not called back in March, I would not have known that I had to do an updated interview. You want the job? Well, the onus is on you to ensure you have your ducks in a row. Just my  :2c:


----------



## Lostly

Hi Half-pint,

Thank you for all the information you and the others are giving me. I only applied on October 31 of this year, and my thinking is should I call the Toronto recruiting centre or the one in Northbay where we all send our applications?. I apologize for all these questions.

Deepest thanks,
Lostly


----------



## Lostly

half-pint said:
			
		

> From personal experience (both my husband and I have gone through the recruiting process successfully), the pushier the better.  They are dealing with a lot of files and sometimes things go unnoticed or slip through the cracks if its not brought to their attention.  Maybe CFRC Hamilton is just an exception, but they never seemed to mind when we called for an update.  Also, if I had not called back in March, I would not have known that I had to do an updated interview. You want the job? Well, the onus is on you to ensure you have your ducks in a row. Just my  :2c:




Hi Half-pint,

Thank you for all the information you and the others are giving me. I only applied on October 31 of this year, and my thinking is should I call the Toronto recruiting centre or the one in Northbay where we all send our applications?. I apologize for all these questions.

Deepest thanks,
Lostly


----------



## DAA

Lostly said:
			
		

> Hi Half-pint,
> 
> Thank you for all the information you and the others are giving me. I only applied on October 31 of this year, and my thinking is should I call the Toronto recruiting centre or the one in Northbay where we all send our applications?. I apologize for all these questions.
> 
> Deepest thanks,
> Lostly



Unless you received an email that your file was forwarded to Toronto, then I would suggest calling or emailing North Bay.  Better yet, I would suggest checking your online status on Monday to see if it has changed    ;D

If not, then call North Bay for an update...


----------



## Goodeman

Hopefully this isn't a stupid question. I got an email the other day from the North Bay Virtual Recruiting Centre saying that my applicant file is now complete. What does that mean exactly?


----------



## DAA

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Hopefully this isn't a stupid question. I got an email the other day from the North Bay Virtual Recruiting Centre saying that my applicant file is now complete. What does that mean exactly?



Means that your documents were received, your file was updated and ready for processing.

The email should have also indicated whether or not your occupation choices were available and also whether or not you qualify for any of them...


----------



## Goodeman

I didn't send any documents, that's what's confusing me. Also, it didn't say anything about me qualifying for my chosen trades. So essentially does this mean that once my trades are opened, that my file will be processed? Forgive my ignorance and thank you for your patience.


----------



## Lostly

DAA said:
			
		

> Unless you received an email that your file was forwarded to Toronto, then I would suggest calling or emailing North Bay.  Better yet, I would suggest checking your online status on Monday to see if it has changed    ;D
> 
> If not, then call North Bay for an update...



Dear DAA,

Thank you for the information. I hope the news is good, and I am very excited just at the prospect of becoming a member of the Canadian Forces family. I will definately check the online status and follow the advice you and Half-pint have given me. I dream of becoming a Supply Technician and hope that dream will come true. 

Do you think the Canadian Forces will be hiring this year or does it make sense to look forward to 2013?

Have a great day everyone  

Lostly


----------



## BrendenDias

Goodeman said:
			
		

> I didn't send any documents, that's what's confusing me. Also, it didn't say anything about me qualifying for my chosen trades. So essentially does this mean that once my trades are opened, that my file will be processed? Forgive my ignorance and thank you for your patience.



I'm not to far along, but from what I've heard from recruiters, etc... 
Initially, the email should tell you what to send regarding documents... if it didn't, call a RC or even email them.
And when you take your CFAT im pretty sure it tells you by looking at the results what you're qualified to do or not. And, your file would be further processed after they receive your initial documents (for me it was educational transcripts and Birth Cirtificate COPY).


----------



## Lostly

I would give anything to find out my application was forwarded to the Toronto recruiting centre.  It would mean that my dream is finally starting to come true :yellow:


----------



## BrendenDias

Yes, you and me both feel the same about ourselves.... with mine being forwarded to the Vancouver RC, I'd be so happy haha.  :nod:


----------



## Lostly

Good evening everyone,

Another question for anyone out there. After you do your CFAT , do you learn of the results and what trades you qualify for right away or do you wait until you complete the medical and interview? Also for the regular force is there a physical test during the recruitment process or is that done at BMQ in St. Jean?

Many thanks  

Lostly


----------



## DAA

Once you have done the CFAT, you should be debriefed that same day, if not shortly afterwards.  The recruiters will then know whether or not you qualify for the occupations that you have selected and if not, they will see if your interested in something that you do qualify for...


----------



## Lostly

DAA said:
			
		

> Once you have done the CFAT, you should be debriefed that same day, if not shortly afterwards.  The recruiters will then know whether or not you qualify for the occupations that you have selected and if not, they will see if your interested in something that you do qualify for...



Hi DAA,

Thank you so much with your help. I am nervous about calling North Bay on Monday which is silly when only asking for an update. However if I don't ask I will never know and it won't hurt to ask :nod:

Lostly


----------



## DAA

Lostly said:
			
		

> Thank you so much with your help. I am nervous about calling North Bay on Monday which is silly when only asking for an update. However if I don't ask I will never know and it won't hurt to ask :nod:



If your already dealing with your local CFRC, then you should talk to them.  North Bay can provide you with info but if your file is already at a local Centre, then NB can only provide generic info...  The processing Centre can provide more...


----------



## Lostly

DAA said:
			
		

> If your already dealing with your local CFRC, then you should talk to them.  North Bay can provide you with info but if your file is already at a local Centre, then NB can only provide generic info...  The processing Centre can provide more...



Hi DAA,

I have not as of yet receive an email from North Bay regarding my application to see if it has been forwarded to the recruiting centre here in Toronto. Should I even call the RC here in Toronto as well regarding my application?

Many thanks,
Lostly
p.s. I am so sorry for all the questions


----------



## FlyingE

Hi there,
First time RMC ROTP applicant,

Choices:
1. Pilot
2. Aerospace Engineering Officer
3. IntO

I have completed the CFAT in which I was told I did exceptionally well on, I have my interview on wednesday and was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on what to study and what to know.

All answers welcome,
Thanks in advance


----------



## mariomike

FlyingE said:
			
		

> I have my interview on wednesday and was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on what to study and what to know.



Interview advice (merged)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12755.250
12 pages


----------



## Lostly

What happens if you have trouble finding your high school transcripts or if you never kept them, and the CFNRCC is requesting them for part of your file?


----------



## MusclesGlasses

Lostly said:
			
		

> What happens if you have trouble finding your high school transcripts or if you never kept them, and the CFNRCC is requesting them for part of your file?



You contact the school board in which you attended high school and request, usually at a cost, new copies of your transcripts.


----------



## Lostly

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> You contact the school board in which you attended high school and request, usually at a cost, new copies of your transcripts.



Does the school board send you a single complete transcript for your entire time at high school or just for one particular grade and then does that make you have to order from grade 9 - 12 individually?

Many thanks,
lostly


----------



## MusclesGlasses

Lostly said:
			
		

> Does the school board send you a single complete transcript for your entire time at high school or just for one particular grade and then does that make you have to order from grade 9 - 12 individually?
> 
> Many thanks,
> lostly



No idea what your board would send. I requested one from the Toronto Public board years ago and it was for the full time I was enrolled. I would imagine yours would do the same. 

Call and find out...


----------



## Lostly

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> No idea what your board would send. I requested one from the Toronto Public board years ago and it was for the full time I was enrolled. I would imagine yours would do the same.
> 
> Call and find out...



I called the school board today and I will have the transcript within a week. Very excited knowing everything is going well with the process thus far. Not sure what else to say because I am just happy  :nod:

Lostly


----------



## Lostly

Hello everyone,

Hope this finds all of you well. Just another quick question for the board. I hear that there is an express test during the application stage (CFAT, Interview etc ) for the Regular force. Is this true or is it done once you are at St. Jean?

Many thanks,
Lostly


----------



## half-pint

Lostly said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> Hope this finds all of you well. Just another quick question for the board. I hear that there is an express test during the application stage (CFAT, Interview etc ) for the Regular force. Is this true or is it done once you are at St. Jean?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Lostly



You will not do the express test until you get to St-Jean.


----------



## Lostly

half-pint said:
			
		

> You will not do the express test until you get to St-Jean.



Hi Half-pint,

Thank you for the answer. Is there any physical testing during the recruitment process. Sorry if I am asking the same question again. Been under the weather lately.


----------



## brihard

Lostly said:
			
		

> Hi Half-pint,
> 
> Thank you for the answer. Is there any physical testing during the recruitment process. Sorry if I am asking the same question again. Been under the weather lately.



Shockingly for Reg Force applicants there is not, which I don't think I'm alone in considering deplorable.


----------



## half-pint

Brihard said:
			
		

> Shockingly for Reg Force applicants there is not, which I don't think I'm alone in considering deplorable.



Agreed.  I think it is crazy that only those applying to the reserves have to do a fitness test during the application process. I had to do the step test (not a very physically challenging test, but better than nothing) when I first applied to the CF as a reservist and then again when I transferred into RegF.  

Lostly,

 During the first week at basic, you will be required to meet a 'threshold fitness standard'.  For example, men have to do 4 push ups and women have to do 2.  My husband, who just finished basic last summer, told me about this test and I did not believe him.  First of all, there were quite a few people from his platoon who were booted because they couldn't pass the minimum and I thought there is no way a person who joins the CF is unable to do at least 4 push ups, but I was wrong. This website proves my husband didn't lie to me  : http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/rec/ec-pf/index-eng.asp.  

Hope that helps Lostly.


----------



## Lostly

half-pint said:
			
		

> Agreed.  I think it is crazy that only those applying to the reserves have to do a fitness test during the application process. I had to do the step test (not a very physically challenging test, but better than nothing) when I first applied to the CF as a reservist and then again when I transferred into RegF.
> 
> Lostly,
> 
> During the first week at basic, you will be required to meet a 'threshold fitness standard'.  For example, men have to do 4 push ups and women have to do 2.  My husband, who just finished basic last summer, told me about this test and I did not believe him.  First of all, there were quite a few people from his platoon who were booted because they couldn't pass the minimum and I thought there is no way a person who joins the CF is unable to do at least 4 push ups, but I was wrong. This website proves my husband didn't lie to me  : http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/rec/ec-pf/index-eng.asp.
> 
> Hope that helps Lostly.



Dear Half-pint,

I truly want to thank you for all the advise and information you are giving me. I really appreciate it. I have been practicing doing pushups and since loosing alot of weight it seems to help. With you permission, may I ask what element and trade you are in? Your insight has helped me have a better understanding of what I should expect. I received a call from NB and they want to send my file out to the rc in my area. The news sounds exciting and wonder what I should expect in the next few weeks or months to come. Any words of wisdom?

Deepest thanks,
Lostly


----------



## half-pint

Lostly said:
			
		

> Dear Half-pint,
> 
> I truly want to thank you for all the advise and information you are giving me. I really appreciate it. I have been practicing doing pushups and since loosing alot of weight it seems to help. With you permission, may I ask what element and trade you are in? Your insight has helped me have a better understanding of what I should expect. I received a call from NB and they want to send my file out to the rc in my area. The news sounds exciting and wonder what I should expect in the next few weeks or months to come. Any words of wisdom?
> 
> Deepest thanks,
> Lostly



Lostly,

Always happy to help  As for my background, I started as an infantry soldier in the reserves, then became a Reg force infantry officer and was subsequently medically released.  I am swearing in tomorrow as a MARS officer. My insight may not always be right and I do appreciate being corrected when what I say proves to be wrong (there are many on here whose experience and knowledge far exceed my own)  As well, things have changed A LOT since I was released 6 years ago, therefore, I appreciate your need for information.  The application process is quite familiar to me as I have been through it 4 times; 3 times myself (once for the reserves and twice for RegF) and my husband has been through it.  I was very lucky because I already knew many of the people who worked at my RC and those I didn't, my husband and I made a point to get to know.  They are busy people who are trying to deal with more files than they have hours in the day, therefore, you have to be sure to know what is required of you and keep them informed of what is required of you.  If you need to update your interview, don't wait for them to call you to book (you'll probably be waiting a looooong time), call them and book an interview.  This is just from my own experience, every case is different.  From what I can remember, you need to get all your paperwork in as quickly as possible so that your background, reference and credit checks can be done.  You can't move forward without these (the credit and background/police checks are the most essential).  Some RCs will not book you into a CFAT unless the job you're applying for is open, others will, so again, that depends on your RC. Your RC will probably know around Feb or March what is opening up in the new fiscal year and if your trade choice is going to be open, they will most likely book you in for your CFAT, interview and medical if you haven't already done them.  

Don't compare your own experience with others you read on here.  There are always factors you are not aware of that will vary your results from the results of others.  I'm going to give the same condescending advice everyone always gives on this forum; relax and be patient, it will happen when it is supposed to happen.  Like myself and almost everyone else who has gone through the recruiting process, you will most likely not take this advice because it is so much easier said than done.  I kept telling my husband to relax and be patient leading up to and following his job offer and yet, the two months since my own job offer, I've been a terror to live with. The only way to lessen the stress is to make sure you've done everything you possibly could from your end, then its out of your hands. 

 I truly wish you good luck and try to enjoy the process!!!!


----------



## BrendenDias

I find it extremely odd hearing about people not being able to do 4/2 pushups... but if people have a weight problem or another, then sorry to hear about it..
I hope I'd be okay for the fitness part, I can do 40+ pushups, 60+ situps, and around 15 chin-ups.


----------



## Wilder

Half-pint,

I have some questions for you regarding your medical release and subsequent rejoining,  May I PM you for details?


----------



## half-pint

Wilder said:
			
		

> Half-pint,
> 
> I have some questions for you regarding your medical release and subsequent rejoining,  May I PM you for details?



Of course!


----------



## Lostly

Half-pint,

Congratulations on your swearing in ceremony. How did it go? Very emotional probably. All of us are proud of you for obtaining your dream :nod:

Lostly


----------



## S8W7

Is it reasonably safe to say that if a trade is listed as "in demand" on the forces.ca site, that they are currently processing applications for it? I just submitted an application for Marine Engineer (my other two choices were Hull Tech and E Tech) and I'm wondering if I should have looked into just how "in demand" the trade really is before I submitted my application. 

Life will go on in the meantime, but it's nice to have an idea if I'll be processed smoothly or if my application will be floating around for years. From what I have been reading on these forums, and others, there seems to be a correlation between applicant suitability for the trade they applied for and whether or not that trade currently requires people, at least as far as application processing goes. At what stage in the application process to these hangups occur? Is it prior to CFAT or after?


----------



## DAA

Your file will be processed for Mar Eng and E Tech for this year and for next.  H Tech is currently not available...


----------



## Lostly

I know I can wait and enjoy the process of applying. Just wish I did it last year lol  ;D Everything will happen when the planets line up and the stars align. Like everyone here, I really want this dream to come true.

Lostly


----------



## S8W7

DAA said:
			
		

> Your file will be processed for Mar Eng and E Tech for this year and for next.  H Tech is currently not available...



I went to my local CFRC and they said the same thing. It's definitely a good feeling! Hopefully I don't bomb my CFAT or interview and I can actually get a seat in BMQ next year.


----------



## secondchance

B.Dias said:
			
		

> I find it extremely odd hearing about people not being able to do 4/2 pushups... but if people have a weight problem or another, then sorry to hear about it..
> I hope I'd be okay for the fitness part, I can do 40+ pushups, 60+ situps, and around 15 chin-ups.


about sit-ups.
You will need to do it during 1 minute. 
Therefore you can count sit-ups only during one minute.


----------



## BrendenDias

secondchance said:
			
		

> about sit-ups.
> You will need to do it during 1 minute.
> Therefore you can count sit-ups only during one minute.



Alright, thanks.
I thought itd be 2, but oh well.. I'd need to give it my all and hope for 50+.


----------



## Goodeman

I got an email yesterday stating that my file got transferred to my local RC (CFRC Edmonton) perhaps they got some new recruiting numbers for next year?


----------



## Lostly

Goodeman said:
			
		

> I got an email yesterday stating that my file got transferred to my local RC (CFRC Edmonton) perhaps they got some new recruiting numbers for next year?



When did you apply and for what trade?


----------



## Goodeman

I applied last February and I applied for Infantry, Combat Engineer and Arty.


----------



## Lostly

Goodeman said:
			
		

> I applied last February and i applied for Infantry, Combat Engineer and Arty.



When I applied in October it was for Arty, MP and Supply Tech. Heard all those you applied for were open. I hope it works out for you and good luck. If there was not an opening they wouldn't transfer your file, so I think it is good news  :nod:


----------



## Goodeman

Thank you Lostly. I couldn't wipe the grin off my face yesterday. In the E-mail they said they were transferring my file "in anticipation of forecasted openings in the new year" Where are you at in your application process?


----------



## Lostly

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Thank you Lostly. I couldn't wipe the grin off my face yesterday. In the E-mail they said they were transferring my file "in anticipation of forecasted openings in the new year" Where are you at in your application process?



Well, they needed a copy of my high school transcript, but it was mentioned that they wanted to send my file to the RC w/o it. However they wanted the transcript anyways. Just waiting for that email. Very nervous but hoping. It is a life long dream for me since I am starting a little later in life lol.  I really want that email, now there is a grin on my face lol. Just waiting is the hardest part of all.


----------



## Goodeman

Haha yeah waiting sucks but what can ya do?


----------



## Lostly

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Haha yeah waiting sucks but what can ya do?


Do my best and hope I get the email lol


----------



## S8W7

I've been looking through the recruiting process threads and there appears to be, on average, a six month delay between initial application submission (along with all supporting documents) and CFAT/medical/interview. In recent history there does not appear to be very many exceptions.

While I'd be happier to see shorter wait times, I will gladly utilize this time to prepare, upgrade some of my grades, get as fit as possible, continue with my civilian goals, and generally endeavour to make my application as attractive as humanly possible in the time provided.


----------



## DAA

S8W7 said:
			
		

> I've been looking through the recruiting process threads and there appears to be, on average, a six month delay between initial application submission (along with all supporting documents) and CFAT/medical/interview. In recent history there does not appear to be very many exceptions.



From what I see there is a reason for this!  People who post to this forum have run into road blocks of some sort during the recruiting process and come here for help, so they should be considered the "exception" and not the norm.  If you applied and your file is processed, med, CFAT, interview and then enrolled, you would have no reason to even seek out assistance, which is what you are seeing in the posts.

Some factors that need to be considered if your contemplating joining the CF are:

a.  the time of the year when you apply;
b.  whether or not you have current and or prior medical issues;  and
c.  just what occupation you are applying for!!!  (ie; are there positions available)

There are many reasons why there is such a delay and these are only three of the more common ones.  Keep in mind, that the military should not be viewed as a last resort for employment, which regretably some people seem to perceive.  When in fact on average, only 1 out of every 10 people who apply, will actually receive an offer of employment....


----------



## DAA

Let me makes this rather blunt and clear...........

If you are an "applicant" to the CF and at anytime during the past year, you were told your application was CLOSED because "no positions were available" and a Recruiter recommended that you re-apply in the New Year (ie; Mar-Apr 13),  I would highly encourage you to resubmit your application on-line NOW!!!!!  Not March or April but NOW!!!

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/howtoapply-106#applynow-7

I would genuinely hate to see you apply in March or April based on the Recruiters advice to "re-apply in the new year", only to receive an email, phone call or letter at the end of April or shortly thereafter saying "Thank you for your interest in the CF but the occupations you have chosen are CLOSED for this year".....and it will happen!!!


----------



## Lostly

DAA said:
			
		

> From what I see there is a reason for this!  People who post to this forum have run into road blocks of some sort during the recruiting process and come here for help, so they should be considered the "exception" and not the norm.  If you applied and your file is processed, med, CFAT, interview and then enrolled, you would have no reason to even seek out assistance, which is what you are seeing in the posts.
> 
> Some factors that need to be considered if your contemplating joining the CF are:
> 
> a.  the time of the year when you apply;
> b.  whether or not you have current and or prior medical issues;  and
> c.  just what occupation you are applying for!!!  (ie; are there positions available)
> 
> There are many reasons why there is such a delay and these are only three of the more common ones.  Keep in mind, that the military should not be viewed as a last resort for employment, which regretably some people seem to perceive.  When in fact on average, only 1 out of every 10 people who apply, will actually receive an offer of employment....




I have not hit any roadblocks. Just asking questions in general because I am a new applicant. I know I applied on halloween night of this year lol. So I just have to sit and wait my turn is all. Fingers crossed and see what happens. If my trades ( Military Police, Supply Technician and Artillery ) are open and the people at NB and my local RC want to select me for CFAT, Medical and Interview...wonderful  :snowman:


----------



## DAA

Lostly said:
			
		

> I have not hit any roadblocks. Just asking questions in general because I am a new applicant. I know I applied on halloween night of this year lol. So I just have to sit and wait my turn is all. Fingers crossed and see what happens. If my trades ( Military Police, Supply Technician and Artillery ) are open and the people at NB and my local RC want to select me for CFAT, Medical and Interview...wonderful  :snowman:



So you applied in late October, which means that your application was processed in early Nov, so you fall into paragraph a. above of my "reasons for delay".

Regretably, positions for the occupations you selected were probably already handed out by the time you applied or your file was not "fully" processed in time for merit listing.

Application timing has alot to do with it!!!


----------



## Lostly

DAA said:
			
		

> So you applied in late October, which means that your application was processed in early Nov, so you fall into paragraph a. above of my "reasons for delay".
> 
> Regretably, positions for the occupations you selected were probably already handed out by the time you applied or your file was not "fully" processed in time for merit listing.
> 
> Application timing has alot to do with it!!!



Oh well, if that is the case I will just wait to see what happens. Called NB for an update so will see what they have to say. I will not worry until they say thanks but no thanks. Positive attitude and hard work always pays off in the end.


----------



## DAA

Lostly said:
			
		

> Oh well, if that is the case I will just wait to see what happens. Called NB for an update so will see what they have to say. I will not worry until they say thanks but no thanks. Positive attitude and hard work always pays off in the end.



But don't fret.....  cause it is now "pre-processing" time, so your file will most likely be sent to your local CFRC for next years positions.


----------



## Lostly

DAA said:
			
		

> But don't fret.....  cause it is now "pre-processing" time, so your file will most likely be sent to your local CFRC for next years positions.


That would be wonderful. That time of year is usually around April? That will give me more time to get into shape and practice for the CFAT. I think it is April? lol


----------



## BrendenDias

Yeahhh I applied in October, early October..
Waiting on the dates for CFAT/Medical/Interview... etc...


----------



## S8W7

Seems I missed the boat by about a month or two, since most of the people in the recruit process threads seemed to have gotten their offers mid-November. Since I applied the first week of December, it will be interesting to see how long it takes to receive word from North Bay.

I'm going to bet it will be six months before my local CFRC receives my file.


----------



## Lostly

S8W7 said:
			
		

> Seems I missed the boat by about a month or two, since most of the people in the recruit process threads seemed to have gotten their offers mid-November. Since I applied the first week of December, it will be interesting to see how long it takes to receive word from North Bay.
> 
> I'm going to bet it will be six months before my local CFRC receives my file.



Everything will work out in the end. Don't worry and keep doing what you are doing and it will happen. Think positive and enjoy the process. Without patience brings worry and worry brings heartache. You will make it.

Lostly


----------



## Goodeman

I applied last February and my file just got transferred on Thursday of this last week.


----------



## BrendenDias

Goodeman said:
			
		

> I applied last February and my file just got transferred on Thursday of this last week.



Which trade?


----------



## Goodeman

Infantry, Combat Engineer and Artillery.


----------



## BrendenDias

Nice, but which specific trade are you looking to get into?


----------



## Goodeman

Infantry. Hands down. My file got transferred for "pre-processing in anticipation for the new year"


----------



## Lostly

Afternoon everyone,

I received an email from CFNRCC stating that they are reviewing my documents for competitiveness and eligibility. Also they will contact me with further instructions for the processing of my file once the review is complete. This sounds like good news to me. Any opinions are helpful from all of you.

Lostly


----------



## Lostly

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Infantry. Hands down. My file got transferred for "pre-processing in anticipation for the new year"



Congratulations Goodeman, Your face must be an ear to ear smile with that news.

Lostly


----------



## Goodeman

I was sick as a dog, hadn't slept for 2 days and was having a terrible day at work, and it wasn't even 9 am yet haha. After i got that e-mail I had a grin that no one could remove. It was a good day


----------



## Lostly

Goodeman said:
			
		

> I was sick as a dog, hadn't slept for 2 days and was having a terrible day at work, and it wasn't even 9 am yet haha. After i got that e-mail I had a grin that no one could remove. It was a good day



That makes a great early Christmas present. You will do just fine. Congratulations. Now I am wondering what life at CFLRS is like. I hear different things but would love to see if they do an open house for possible new candidates.

Lostly


----------



## Goodeman

Im not out of the woods yet haha. One step at a time. From what I've heard, if you do what you are told, CFLRS isn't that bad.


----------



## Lostly

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Im not out of the woods yet haha. One step at a time. From what I've heard, if you do what you are told, CFLRS isn't that bad.



As long as you are a morning person than it should be ok...I personally am not a coffee drinker so am I in trouble? lol


----------



## Goodeman

Mornings aren't bad. Its 18 hour days that are killer haha.


----------



## BrendenDias

Nice, nice. I am jelous, because I got no such email  :-\

Congrats though  :nod:


----------



## Lostly

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Mornings aren't bad. Its 18 hour days that are killer haha.



Only 18 hours? well that is a walk in the park isn't it? or maybe it is dragging your sore tired feet after the first 15? We will all make it through. Getting that email will inspire you and others when they also get that message.

Lostly


----------



## BrendenDias

Lostly said:
			
		

> Only 18 hours? well that is a walk in the park isn't it? or maybe it is dragging your sore tired feet after the first 15? We will all make it through. Getting that email will inspire you and others when they also get that message.
> 
> Lostly



It's true, every night I check my email, and every call to my house.. I wish it's the RC


----------



## Sizzle709

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Im not out of the woods yet haha. One step at a time. From what I've heard, if you do what you are told, CFLRS isn't that bad.



This. Just play the game. Its for 3 months and its in place for a reason.


----------



## Lostly

Christmas is almost here  :nod:

Just a question. How long is the average time for the CFNRCC to send the file to your local RC?

Lostly
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays  :snowman:  :gottree:


----------



## Goodeman

It was 10 months for me.


----------



## Lostly

Goodeman said:
			
		

> It was 10 months for me.



I wonder when the CFNRCC and the local RC's close for Christmas?

Lostly


----------



## TYLERgibson

It was about 1 month for mine.


----------



## Goodeman

What trade tyler?


----------



## TYLERgibson

Artillery. Put the application in august 8th got a call within a month.


----------



## Lostly

TYLERgibson said:
			
		

> Artillery. Put the application in august 8th got a call within a month.


How did you get it so fast? lol and when would the CFNRCC and the RC's open after xmas?


----------



## secondchance

CFRC starts working January 7,2013


----------



## TYLERgibson

Just did? Every application is different, I've waited longer for my interview because of the break for xmas. Not to mention I had already completed my CFAT from the co-op program. It also could be that the artillery trade at the moment is open, and whatever trade you're applying to is not. 

Cheers,
Tyler.


----------



## NathanKnell

Hi,
I use to be in the reserves. I was released in '07. 
I recently filled out an online application for the regular forces to become an officer. 
I want to go through the ROTP route and hopefully become a pilot. 
I'm just wondering what the application procedure is for rotp? Can I expect to start school at a certain time?
Or is there no way to really know? I applied a week ago and so I still need to send them
My transcripts and other paperwork.


----------



## taylorwagner221

Hello,  I am going to apply for infantry when I turn 17 and go to post secondary in the meantime and leave the course if i am accepted into the Canadian forces. would the recruiters frown on me leaving post secondary for joining the military? I will graduate highschool in a few months and I still will be 16.  i have heard infantry is really compete so I decided it might help to get post secondary. but I have also heard when it comes to infantry post secondary does not matter is this true? If it is not true what post secondary course do you guys recommend? I would not want to spend a lot of cash and wouldn't want to stay long in post secondary as I just want to be in the military thanks.


----------



## Goodeman

If you are already going to post secondary, why not stay in the four years and get your degree and then apply to be an officer?


----------



## BrendenDias

taylorwagner221 said:
			
		

> Hello,  I am going to apply for infantry when I turn 17 and go to post secondary in the meantime and leave the course if i am accepted into the Canadian forces. would the recruiters frown on me leaving post secondary for joining the military? I will graduate highschool in a few months and I still will be 16.  i have heard infantry is really compete so I decided it might help to get post secondary. but I have also heard when it comes to infantry post secondary does not matter is this true? If it is not true what post secondary course do you guys recommend? I would not want to spend a lot of cash and wouldn't want to stay long in post secondary as I just want to be in the military thanks.



I'm kind of in the same boat here...
From what I've read up on, asked for, and researched, there is pretty much no specific course that can perpare yourself for infantry.. so I've heard. I would consider taking subject courses that you are good at, or excel at. And I find it's quite odd to be graduating at age 16, oh well. (I think you need to be 17 with parental consent to apply, however 16 with parental for the OTP? I think...) Anyway...
And I doubt they would "frown upon" leaving post-secondary if you get accepted, because they'd see what you're willing to do to get into the military in the first place by "bettering yourself"..  Post secondary would be a good thing, and I'm looking to do the same if I do not get accepted by next september (I hope I do)..
Infantry is crowded with troops apparently, and I was told by a national recruiter "there are hundreds of applications, but not enough jobs," maybe even thousands. Infantry is a very tough, competative trade at the moment, and there is not much action for Canadian ground troops. Canada is also planning to pull out of Afghanistan by the end of 2013 I believe, but I doubt we'd totally be out... I heard Canada could move into Mali due to the situation there, but thats another rumour... 
All in all, education cannot hurt, and would do good.. just make your application as competative as can be, so I've been told.. but you aren't alone in this situation, and there are many, many more people ahead of you however, respectfully.

Hope plans work out,


----------



## Lostly

I just tried to log onto the CF application website to check the status of my application and I read that there is authentication failure. Is that something everyone here has been having trouble with lately?

Lostly


----------



## BrendenDias

Lostly said:
			
		

> I just tried to log onto the CF application website to check the status of my application and I read that there is authentication failure. Is that something everyone here has been having trouble with lately?
> 
> Lostly



Yep, I got the same thing..


----------



## RedLion

B.Dias said:
			
		

> Yep, I got the same thing..



Same here. My best bet is that since national CFRC is out until Jan. 3rd, it won't come online until sometime after Jan. 3rd. They may also be gearing up the network to handle increased traffic and storage capacity because I heard all applications after Feb. 4th will be initiated online.


----------



## Goodeman

I wouldn't worry about the deadline gentlemen. The website usually never works.


----------



## MMSS

Goodeman said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about the deadline gentlemen. The website usually never works.



The optimist in me would say maybe it's offline because they're fixing it?  Like many others here I too was told that all applications will soon be processed online so to me it's a good thing that they're actively working on it.


----------



## srvn2sv

Quick question folks....I know the application process can take a while to get through, but my documents have been sent from North Bay to the Barrie Recruiting Centre.  Now that was back on December 6 2012.  Should I call that office on January 7 to find out if it was rec'd, are they processing Med Tech apps, etc?

The optimistic portion of me wants to get the process going.

The pessimistic portion needs more time on the track and in the gym....I am 43 years old.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Goodeman

It wouldnt hurt to give them a call.  Im planning on calling then as well.


----------



## Lostly

srvn2sv said:
			
		

> Quick question folks....I know the application process can take a while to get through, but my documents have been sent from North Bay to the Barrie Recruiting Centre.  Now that was back on December 6 2012.  Should I call that office on January 7 to find out if it was rec'd, are they processing Med Tech apps, etc?
> 
> The optimistic portion of me wants to get the process going.
> 
> The pessimistic portion needs more time on the track and in the gym....I am 43 years old.
> 
> Your thoughts?



When did you first apply? It never hurts to call the local RC for an update. I am 40 years old and applied back in October of this year. You are never too old to apply. Take all the free time you have to become as physically and mentally prepared as possible.

 I am hoping at least one of the trades I applied for will become available this year. Hopefully there will be some BMQ courses after March of this year. If they sent your file to the RC would that not be a good sign in your favour?

Lostly


----------



## srvn2sv

That's what I'm hoping.  Gonna give them a call today and see how the process is proceeding.


----------



## Bugsy0088

Hey just wondering if anyone else has been able to login to check out their profile at all. I keep getting an authentication error message and it doesnt let me move forward at all. Just chekcin to make sure I am not the only one


----------



## Lostly

Received an email that says my file was transferred to the local RC. Just hoping I hear soon for the testing.  I hear people saying I should email the person handling my file but the only email I have is from the CFNRCC in NB. Would they be able to help me with where I am in the process and how I measure up with other candidates?


----------



## Goodeman

Call the RC that north bay said they transferred your file to.


----------



## DAA

Lostly said:
			
		

> I hear people saying I should email the person handling my file but the only email I have is from the CFNRCC in NB. Would they be able to help me with where I am in the process and how I measure up with other candidates?



If your file has been transferred, then you already measure up.  Give it about 2 weeks from the date you received the email and then call your local RC.


----------



## Lostly

Any particular questions I should have? Sorry for this silly question DAA



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> If your file has been transferred, then you already measure up.  Give it about 2 weeks from the date you received the email and then call your local RC.


----------



## DAA

Lostly said:
			
		

> Any particular questions I should have?



For starters....."Have you received my file yet from North Bay?"    ;-)


----------



## Lostly

DAA said:
			
		

> For starters....."Have you received my file yet from North Bay?"    ;-)



Well I kinda figured lol. Should I ask about test dates? Where I fall in compared to other candidates? lol Hope you had a great New Years DAA


----------



## Goodeman

My RC phoned me and said i had some more paperwork to fill in and then once that was filled in a processed then they would contact me for test dates.


----------



## Lostly

Lostly said:
			
		

> Well I kinda figured lol. Should I ask about test dates? Where I fall in compared to other candidates? lol Hope you had a great New Years DAA



I got the email about the transfer on January 7th. Maybe I should call today or wait until Monday?


----------



## Goodeman

Call today, dont delay.  ;D


----------



## DAA

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Call today, dont delay.  ;D



Maybe that little quip could be part of the CF Marketting Campaign?


----------



## Goodeman

I might just be onto something DAA.


----------



## Lostly

Trying to call my local RC but no one is picking up :-( maybe I will try later or go in person ???


----------



## secondchance

Lostly said:
			
		

> Trying to call my local RC but no one is picking up :-( maybe I will try later or go in person ???


If you live not so far then go in person.It is much reliable way according my experience


----------



## Lostly

DAA said:
			
		

> For starters....."Have you received my file yet from North Bay?"    ;-)



Gave the RC a shout and was told to simply wait. Normal response I guess


----------



## srvn2sv

Well.....

Dec 6 got my email from North Bay that my file was sent to RC.

Dec 17 email from RC to me sent to wrong address.

Jan 23 took your advice and went to go see them, realized error, taking completed forms back tomorrow.

Moral of the story....never be afraid to drop in and ask.


----------



## GonzoTheClown360

ok so today i got my phone call from DND MND 1-705-476-1179 sadly i missed this call should i phone back or what do i do  the number comes up as 705-476-1179 and says cannot be completed as dialed ?


----------



## Lostly

Call the CFNRCC in North Bay and have them verify the number


----------



## GonzoTheClown360

lol my bad i just realized my mistake the two numbers are the same i just had to dial the 1 before the second one  :facepalm:


----------



## Jarnhamar

What trade did you pick Gonzo?


----------



## Loachman

GonzoTheClown360 said:
			
		

> lol my bad i just realized my mistake the two numbers are the same i just had to dial the 1 before the second one  :facepalm:



The missing "1" was probably hiding where all of your capital letters, periods, and commas are.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Loachman said:
			
		

> The missing "1" was probably hiding where all of your capital letters, periods, and commas are.



I came here to write this.


----------



## Loachman

Sorry.

I'll wait a little longer and give you a chance next time.


----------



## GonzoTheClown360

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> What trade did you pick Gonzo?


Infantry


----------



## Jarnhamar

GonzoTheClown360 said:
			
		

> Infantry



Atta boy.


----------



## GonzoTheClown360

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Atta boy.



i have been working my assets off too so i can exceed expectations


----------



## Bzzliteyr

GonzoTheClown360 said:
			
		

> i have been working my assets off too so i can exceed expectations



Good stuff.  Try perhaps touching up you writing skills.  As was eluded to above, the punctuation and capitalization of your posts could use some work.  In the event you have to interact digitally with the recruiting center (email, etc) it would be wise to look more professional.

Good luck.


----------



## Lostly

Morning Daa,

Sent you a message regarding what the RC said. Think I should call again today?


----------



## Lostly

Daa,

I resent the mesaage


----------



## GonzoTheClown360

Just an update on where im at here is the email i just recieved

Good Day Ivan,

Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Forces (CF).  Your online application has been reviewed at this office.

We have received your proof of citizenship and transcript.

*However, as your education was from an institution outside of Canada, you will be required to provide proof that your academic credentials meet the requirements of the CF.* 

There are a number of organizations across Canada that evaluate foreign secondary and post secondary education.  Some of these organizations offer free services and others require a fee, which is not reimbursable by CF Recruiting. These organizations should all fall under the national accreditation organization called the Alliance of Credential Evaluation Services of Canada (ACESC).  Fees associated with translation of the applicant’s educational documents into either English or French are also not reimbursable by CF Recruiting.

http://www.canalliance.org


----------



## dent67

I was wondering if anyone else is having the same issues I am.  I applied online on the 10th and sent my photocopies of transcripts etc. on the 15th (of Jan.).   Having only received the email asking for my supporting documents (the email that is sent automatically when you submit your online app) I called north bay to check that what I had mailed in had been received, this was on Friday (Feb. 1st).  I was told that my online application had only been received by them on Jan 24th as they had some system issues and that they had still not received what I mailed in.  The recruiter on the phone told me that their mail room is backed up pretty bad, so I was wondering if anyone else has heard similar?

I now wish I had just done it the old fashioned way and gone to the recruitment office, I feel that there would be less delay in the paperwork as it would all be direct.  I'm just starting to get worried because right now there are openings in the three trades I want and I'm hoping to get my name in there before they close up.


----------



## Mikmaq

dent67 said:
			
		

> I now wish I had just done it the old fashioned way and gone to the recruitment office, I feel that there would be less delay in the paperwork as it would all be direct.  I'm just starting to get worried because right now there are openings in the three trades I want and I'm hoping to get my name in there before they close up.



After I (finally) received my University transcripts, I walked in the recruiting center with all of my paperwork. I was told that they were no longer accepting paper applications for my trade (I had called the day before and they were!!!)...but North Bay was. So I mailed it to them and received the automatic confirmation email. A couple of weeks later I was told that my trade was closed for the year, but that they'll hold on to my file until the next fiscal year. A couple of weeks after that I was told that my file was being transferred to the local RC in order to be processed for next fiscal year. In between these emails, I contacted them 2-3 times just to update certain things and ask if there was anything I could do in the meantime that could make me more competitive. 

Moral of the story is: be patient and stay on top of things. You'll read about people breezing through the application process, and others waiting for months (even years). Every application is different. Don't dwell on what could have been. Good luck!


----------



## The_Green_Basterd

Mikmaq said:
			
		

> After I (finally) received my University transcripts, I walked in the recruiting center with all of my paperwork. I was told that they were no longer accepting paper applications for my trade (I had called the day before and they were!!!)...but North Bay was.



I can only imagine how frustrating this is.  Generally, CFRCs are not supposed to be taking paper applications anymore because the application submission process is supposed to go all online (with some exceptions).  As there can be problems with the online process, to no fault of North Bays (supporting websites, equipment etc) outages mean CFRCs start taking paper applications again for a short period than as soon as the website is back up, switch back to online only.

The flip flop has nothing to do with you are your particular application, although I am sure it feels like your getting the run around, it's just bad luck.


----------



## George Wallace

The_Green_Basterd said:
			
		

> .............  Generally, CFRCs are not supposed to be taking paper applications anymore because the application submission process is supposed to go all online (with some exceptions). .........yada, yada, yada........



Please.  If you are going to give advice; give proper and correct advice.  Yes, you can submit your application electronically; but you must also print and sign the documentation and take it into the CFRC.  It is not a legally binding document without the "original signature" of the applicant or parent/guardian on it.   Signed documents ARE required (In BLUE ink).


----------



## The_Green_Basterd

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Please.  If you are going to give advice; give proper and correct advice.  Yes, you can submit your application electronically; but you must also print and sign the documentation and take it into the CFRC.  It is not a legally binding document without the "original signature" of the applicant or parent/guardian on it.   Signed documents ARE required (In BLUE ink).



That can be signed when you come in to write your CFAT.


----------



## George Wallace

The_Green_Basterd said:
			
		

> That can be signed when you come in to write your CFAT.



So much easier if one plans ahead and comes prepared......Saves having Mommy or Daddy come in holding their hands.


----------



## Mikmaq

The_Green_Basterd said:
			
		

> The flip flop has nothing to do with you are your particular application, although I am sure it feels like your getting the run around, it's just bad luck.



Thanks for your words of encouragement. The application process can be pretty disheartening, especially if you don't know what to expect. However to be honest I was fully prepared for certain 'setbacks'. I spent many hours on this forum looking at the 'Application Process' section and therefore sort of knew what to expect. Initial disappointment was replaced by delight at the mention that they were moving forward with my file. As the British say, 'keep calm and carry on'.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So much easier if one plans ahead and comes prepared......Saves having Mommy or Daddy come in holding their hands.



Applicants being able to show in person at a recruiting centre is not something that is universally expected across the country.  While most of southern Ontario is scattered with Recruiting centres, Many parts of the prairies and the West coast, for example, are extremely limited.  In Southern Ontario a large part of the population has a recruiting centre within an hour or two of there residence.  In Saskatchewan and Manitoba, theire are just 3 recruiting centres/Dets to service 2 large provinces resulting in drives that could take well over 4 hours for the simple purpose of handing in a duplicate Employment application that has been signed.  In BC, major cities like Kelowna, that twice the population of areas with recruiting centre such as Medicine Hat and more than Lethbridge, have no recruiting centre yet generate well over a hundred applications a year.  This is a 4-5 hours drive from the nearest recruiting centre.

Therefore it is not just due to a lack of planning and preparation that keeps many people from dropping off signed Employment application.In the end, we don't need everything signed until just before the CFAT anyways.

I will try and make more clear and concise posts in the future.


----------



## Lostly

I am wondering if it is normal to get a service number during the time when your rc decides to proceed with your application ?


----------



## 211RadOp

Lostly said:
			
		

> I am wondering if it is normal to get a service number during the time when your rc decides to proceed with your application ?



Yes, my son received his when he was applying to the PRes three years ago (didn't accepted), and is still using it today for his current application for ROTP.


----------



## estoguy

Lostly said:
			
		

> I am wondering if it is normal to get a service number during the time when your rc decides to proceed with your application ?



Yup... because once the local RC has your application, that's how they identify you.  I got mine when I wrote the CFAT.


----------



## Lostly

I wonder why some people become merit listed and some people have to re-apply after a period. If you are merit listed do you just have to wait until they call you? Is being merit listed a promise of a job offer?


----------



## SeR

Lostly said:
			
		

> Is being merit listed a promise of a job offer?



Being on the merit list only means that you have completed all of the steps in the application process and that you are placed on a list that compares how you scored with others. It is not a "promise" or guarantee since the ones placed higher on the list will get the positions first.


----------



## Hax24

Does everyone who applies to the Reserves get merit listed? The Reserve unit i am applying to told me that there is a position available for me once I complete the application process, does this mean that I might still get merit listed, or am I being guaranteed a position once I finish the application process?


----------



## DAA

Hax24 said:
			
		

> Does everyone who applies to the Reserves get merit listed? The Reserve unit i am applying to told me that there is a position available for me once I complete the application process, does this mean that I might still get merit listed, or am I being guaranteed a position once I finish the application process?



I don't believe the Reserves will use a Merit List process like the Reg F does, unless their are an inordinate number of applications for limited positions within the unit.

But something like that would be entirely up to the unit.


----------



## Hax24

Alrighty, thanks.


----------



## Char546

Hey guys,

Just looking for a little insight with regards to my CF application. I applied as an aesop and am currently waiting for my medical to be processed in Ottawa, everything else has been completed. I was wondering roughly how long that would take? Also, I spoke with a recruiter yesterday and was told the selection for NCM trades will only begin after the end of the fiscal year 2012. Forces.ca says the aesop trade is "in demand" does this mean that by April there will be a high demand for aesops, or is the website referring to last years requirements? I'm just trying to get a better idea of whether or not it is realistic to believe that I have a possibility of getting a job offer this summer.

Your help is much appreciated,

-Charles


----------



## Noctis

Hi Charles,
The website was updated recently (a few months ago at most IIRC), so in demand means you're applying at the right time as it is a red trade and they will be hiring as much as possible for FY 2013 to bring the staffing up to standard.
Good luck!

Edit: Don't forget to ask your recruiter about a possible sign-up bonus!


----------



## DAA

The website is NOT reflective of "real time" requirements, so I wouldn't put much trust in that.

If you have done all your processing and are now just waiting for the Med results, then your file will not be Merit Listed until those are received.

As far as getting a job offer anytime soon, it is anyone's guess as there are never any guarantees.


----------



## Char546

So in the FY 2013 I'm guessing the bulk of the offers will be sent out in April-May? This is the first time I hear about a sign up bonus, how should I go about asking for it?


----------



## Noctis

Char546 said:
			
		

> So in the FY 2013 I'm guessing the bulk of the offers will be sent out in April-May? This is the first time I hear about a sign up bonus, how should I go about asking for it?



Go see your recruiter and ask him if there would be any applicable signing bonus since you're applying for a ''in demand'' ncm trade. While you're at it, he can answer all other questions you  might still have.

Edit: From what I understand, you are eligible for a singing bonus if you have related expertise in the trade. Go see a recruiter to get the jist of it.


----------



## SeR

> The Department of National Defence is *no longer offering signing bonuses* to recruits with special skills, a move criticized by a defence expert as being part of federal government cutbacks.



That quote is from the following link if anyone would like to read up on it:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2012/07/03/ns-dnd-signing-bonuses.html


----------



## DAA

Noctis said:
			
		

> Go see your recruiter and ask him if there would be any applicable signing bonus since you're applying for a ''in demand'' ncm trade. While you're at it, he can answer all other questions you  might still have.
> Edit: From what I understand, you are eligible for a singing bonus if you have related expertise in the trade. Go see a recruiter to get the jist of it.



Applying for an in demand occupation does not entitle you to anything.  Furthermore, there are NO more signing bonuses at the present time.

What you are referring to in your statement "you are eligible for a signing bonus if you have related expertise in the trade" is "recognition" of prior training (ie; actual certified civilian qualifications) that might be applicable to your chosen occupation.  All this will do, is possibly provide you a "time credit" towards future pay incentives and or promotion but there are no guarantees.


----------



## CadetJ

If you want to apply for ROTP during high school, where does the application form come from? Online? Or Recruitment centres? And when you ARE applying for ROTP in RMC, does the ROTP and RMC have to be two different applications, or is the ROTP option avaiable in the RMC application form? Thank you very much


----------



## DAA

CadetJ said:
			
		

> If you want to apply for ROTP during high school, where does the application form come from? Online? Or Recruitment centres? And when you ARE applying for ROTP in RMC, does the ROTP and RMC have to be two different applications, or is the ROTP option avaiable in the RMC application form? Thank you very much



There are differences here but only because you can actually attend RMC as a civilian in some cases.  Nevertheless, you can apply to RMC at anytime during the year!  The sooner, the better!

If you want to be a member of the CF and attend RMC, you need to submit an application "online" to the CF under the "ROTP" program.  You will then get an email back providing you with detailed information on how to apply for acceptance into RMC, which is the next part of the process.  READ THAT EMAIL CAREFULLY!!!

RMC will assess your academic transcripts that you have submitted to "them/RMC" and they in turn will advise the Canadian Forces Recruiting system whether or not you are "admissable" to RMC.  If you are admissable, then Recruiting will automatically send your file to your local Recruiting Centre for continued processing.

The greatest problem being encountered today, is applicants NOT reading the instructions which are being provided to them!!!  If your told to upload your information to the RMC Website, then do that, don't send it to Recruiting because Recruiting can't do anything with it!!!

It's a no-brainer application process.  If you can't figure it out, you obviously didn't read the instructions which were provided!!!!  Provided not once but twice!!!

And calling your MP for help ain't going to help you one ioda!!!  Cause I am sure your MP will be doing this    :facepalm:   after he gets the response to the MINQUERY...


----------



## Lostly

Just got back from the CFAT and I qualified for every trase they have to offer. Now I just have to go to an interview and medical lol. So far so good. Just happy this part is over. Now onto the hard parts lol


----------



## 12rezaiab

Hello, thank you for taking the time and reading this message. I have a few questions.

Q1: I did an online application in October 13th 2012 and for some reason i did not fill in the reference part of the application. Is there any way i can add references by calling or emailing the Canadian Forces Virtual Recruiting Center?

Q2: Is it a good idea to fill in another application as it is almost 6 months from the last one?

Q3: Is there a difference on how fast they process applications between reserves and the regular forces? (NCM)

Thank you for your time have a great day.

Regards


----------



## DAA

12rezaiab said:
			
		

> I have a few questions.
> Q1: I did an online application in October 13th 2012 and for some reason i did not fill in the reference part of the application. Is there any way i can add references by calling or emailing the Canadian Forces Virtual Recruiting Center?
> Q2: Is it a good idea to fill in another application as it is almost 6 months from the last one?
> Q3: Is there a difference on how fast they process applications between reserves and the regular forces? (NCM)



Q1 - there is no requirement for references when initially applying online.  References are only required once your file has been transferred to your local CFRC and once they ask you for them.
Q2 - If your file is still with North Bay, then I would send an email to  jobs@forces.ca  and ask for an "update" on your file status.  If your file is with your local CFRC, then you need to be contacting them.  You must have heard something from someone at some point during this process......
Q3 - Processing for Res F and Reg F are two different things.  Res F applications are "immediately" sent to your local CFRC once they are received and from that point on, it is their responsibility to manage your file.  So a Res F online application is reviewed and forwarded within 4-5 business days.  A Reg F application requires you to send in "COPIES" of your Birth Certificate, Proof of Citizenship and "all" your Academic Transcripts.  Once these are received, they are reviewed and you are notified of the results, this is usually done within 2 weeks, dependant upon the work load.

I would just ask for a "file update" at this point in time to see what your status is.  Be sure to include your "Applicant ID" and as I mentioned before, you do this through whom ever is currently managing your file.


----------



## Lostly

Afternoon everyone,

     I have several weeks to prepare for an interview. I am very excited and nervous. I know that I have to study all the trades I have applied to, paying close attention to the trade I am being processed for. Are there any key words and/or phrases I should look for, or even pick up some books on the trades I applied to? Any advice would be grateful.

Lostly


----------



## Lostly

12rezaiab said:
			
		

> Hello, thank you for taking the time and reading this message. I have a few questions.
> 
> Q1: I did an online application in October 13th 2012 and for some reason i did not fill in the reference part of the application. Is there any way i can add references by calling or emailing the Canadian Forces Virtual Recruiting Center?
> 
> Q2: Is it a good idea to fill in another application as it is almost 6 months from the last one?
> 
> Q3: Is there a difference on how fast they process applications between reserves and the regular forces? (NCM)
> 
> Thank you for your time have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



Take DAA's advise. He has helped me alot, and has never steered me in the wrong direction. He truly wants to help people!!!


----------



## dvaronam

DAA,

I just got an email today from a recruiter and he said that as of March 8, all applications (including reserves), have to be made online. Have you heard about this? 

Correct me if I'm wrong, how it used to work before is that the recruiter from the reserve unit would have an email distribution list and he would send out notifications in april with the trades available. One would apply and if everything went well, you would start in september.

Now that the application is made online first, before you ever get a chance to talk to the local recruiter, how does one know what trades are available? Also, how do they know what reserves units you want to apply for, I didn't see anywhere on the online application to indicate the unit?

In general, I am just confused as to the application process for the reserves. If I apply today and all the checks, etc go well, when could I expect to actually start?

Thanks.


----------



## 12rezaiab

DAA said:
			
		

> Q1 - there is no requirement for references when initially applying online.  References are only required once your file has been transferred to your local CFRC and once they ask you for them.
> Q2 - If your file is still with North Bay, then I would send an email to  jobs@forces.ca  and ask for an "update" on your file status.  If your file is with your local CFRC, then you need to be contacting them.  You must have heard something from someone at some point during this process......
> Q3 - Processing for Res F and Reg F are two different things.  Res F applications are "immediately" sent to your local CFRC once they are received and from that point on, it is their responsibility to manage your file.  So a Res F online application is reviewed and forwarded within 4-5 business days.  A Reg F application requires you to send in "COPIES" of your Birth Certificate, Proof of Citizenship and "all" your Academic Transcripts.  Once these are received, they are reviewed and you are notified of the results, this is usually done within 2 weeks, dependant upon the work load.
> 
> I would just ask for a "file update" at this point in time to see what your status is.  Be sure to include your "Applicant ID" and as I mentioned before, you do this through whom ever is currently managing your file.



Thank you very much for the answers but no i have not heard anything from them so far. I am going to wait till April 15th then if i still don't get a reply i guess i am going to start my back up career as a welder. its kind of disappointing, but oh well you can't always have what you want in life eh. haha have a great day, and thank you again.


----------



## AlexDKDavis

Hello forum, just a quick, general question if you don't mind.

I am currently in my 2nd Application with the Canadian Forces. In my previous application, I completed all the necessary steps( supporting document, references, tests, etc.).

I was concerned this time around though, because a recruiter at my CFRC informed me that I would not have to retake any of the tests that I had previously taken, because they were within a cut-off date of my last application.

my question is: I may not have to complete any tests this time around, but do I need to re-submit my supporting documentation?

thank you for your time.


----------



## DAA

To be on the "safe" side, I would re-submit everything that they are asking you for whether or not you provided it in the past.


----------



## Bart905

Quick Question. 

I received a call first week of February from the recruitment in Hamilton, The recruter asked me to come in and write my CFAT, I'm currently attending Algonquin college in Ottawa for that reason I couldn't make it and I asked him if I could write it when I visit hamilton next week he said he would try to fit me in if someone did not show up, anyways I visited Hamilton and I guess no spots were open, 2 weeks later I get another call from the recruter informing me that he had no choice but to close my file. I'm only attending a one year program 3 semesters on going meaning summer time also and I was going to be back in Hamilton in February and I did not want my files to be transferred to Ottawa then transferred back to Hamilton which would even take longer. The recruter said when your back in Hamilton just visit the recruiting center and we will re-open your file. 

My question is, since I applied A lot has change, Volunteer hours , Employment and I will receive a diploma for my course will they include these updates when they re-open my file? Also has anyone been through this process and if so how long was it before they called you back to write your CFAT


----------



## 421_434_226

Bart905, could you contact your recruitment centre in Hamilton and ask if you could arrange to write your CFAT in Ottawa vice Hamilton, and have the results forwarded to Hamilton upon completion.


----------



## Bart905

that's a good idea actually I'm going to give it a try


----------



## DAA

Two points for you to ponder......

1 - You may want to bring the contents of the CF Employment Application to your Recruiters attention!   Particularily the first page, under "Instructions", para 2. 

Employment Application Form - http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/CF_application_form_demande_emploi_FC.pdf

2 - You can't just walk into to the CFRC and have your file "re-opened" any more.  If it is CLOSED, then you have to resubmit a new application.

Hopefully, the Ottawa option works out, as that would be so much easier.


----------



## 12rezaiab

DAA said:
			
		

> To be on the "safe" side, I would re-submit everything that they are asking you for whether or not you provided it in the past.


Well i did get a confirmation email saying they have received my application and my legal documents such as birth certificate, ect after i finished filling them in, and mailed my legal docs.


----------



## Lostly

Wonder why so many people get upset when the question is asked about the timeline for the process. If you do not know, than people should just be polite when they respond, and not make people feel stupid when they do ask the question. I understand the question is asked a lot though. Many people are just excited to have applied and want to get started. So with that. Apply, be patient and enjoy the process. It will happen when it is your time.


----------



## Lostly

Six days until my interview. Studying hard and making notes. Any final thoughts on preparation is appreciated.

Thanks,
Lostly


----------



## mariomike

Lostly said:
			
		

> Six days until my interview. Studying hard and making notes. Any final thoughts on preparation is appreciated.



This may help.

Interview advice (merged):
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12755.0.html


----------



## Lostly

mariomike said:
			
		

> This may help.
> 
> Interview advice (merged):
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12755.0.html



Thanks  Deeply appreciate the help and information.
Lostly


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Lostly said:
			
		

> Six days until my interview. Studying hard and making notes. Any final thoughts on preparation is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lostly



Probably nothing I'll type that you don't already know, but just relax. (Easier said than done, I know.  It's very difficult when one has a lot emotionally invested in the process.)

I've been interviewed twice (main interview/update interview for new hiring standards). My first interviewer was polite, but very serious.  My second interviewer was rather jovial and upbeat.  During both I was composed, aware of my body language and tone.  I was nervous, but remained as confident as I could. 

Don't feel rushed to answer questions. You're allowed to ponder them and think about your answers if need be.  Don't be afraid to ask if you need the question repeated. Give as many details as you can where your trade(s) knowledge, personal achievements and selling points are concerned.

All the best and good luck as you move forward!


----------



## CanadianBACONATOR

I applied online and have not got any confirmation if my files been sent to my local recruiting centre or if they have even received my id and high school transcript its been about 2months what should i do?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

CanadianBACONATOR said:
			
		

> I applied online and have not got any confirmation if my files been sent to my local recruiting centre or if they have even received my id and high school transcript its been about 2months what should i do?



Have you gotten _any_ confirmation that your online app. was received or are you just waiting for confirmation regarding your supporting documentation?


----------



## SeR

CanadianBACONATOR said:
			
		

> I applied online and have not got any confirmation if my files been sent to my local recruiting centre or if they have even received my id and high school transcript its been about 2months what should i do?



Common sense would say to phone the recruiting centre and ask.


----------



## Yoshinkai1

Hi 

Im in the process of reelisting after about 3.5 years.  I am curious to find out exactly what my entitlements are to retaining rank, and pay rate etc.  If anyone can direct me to the appropriate area I would greatly appreciate it.  I dont know whether its covered in the  DAODs, QR&Os etc

Cheers
Mike


----------



## BrendenDias

CanadianBACONATOR said:
			
		

> I applied online and have not got any confirmation if my files been sent to my local recruiting centre or if they have even received my id and high school transcript its been about 2months what should i do?



Try calling the National RC to ask what's going on with your file.. maybe something got mixed up or something, who knows..
And about your file being transferred to your local RC, if it's been 2 months, good luck   ... it likely won't happen that quickly...


----------



## skhan0091

CF File Manager said:
			
		

> Hello all applicants. I am a File Manager at CFRC Barrie and I am willing to answer your questions to the best of my ability. If I don't know the answer to your questions I shall do my best to find out an answer for you. I cannot speak of the details of your personal application unless you call a recruiter or manager to confirm your identity. So with that out of the way shoot! Also please be patient awaiting replays.



I would like to thank you for taking out the time in helping us out.

I am going to BMOQ on April 27th as an AERE and I am currently working as an engineer. Will my previous work experience count towards my rank after BMOQ? I was going through my draft paper and it didn't state my experience. Should I have this corrected?


----------



## KingofKeys

Hey

Did you get sworn in yet? I got sworn in last week. I am also in your course April 29th BMOQ.


----------



## seawolf

skhan0091 said:
			
		

> I would like to thank you for taking out the time in helping us out.
> 
> I am going to BMOQ on April 27th as an AERE and I am currently working as an engineer. Will my previous work experience count towards my rank after BMOQ? I was going through my draft paper and it didn't state my experience. Should I have this corrected?




unfortunately, coming is as DEO like we are most of our work experience doesn't count for anything, except making us more attractive possibly in overall military potential score which got us picked.


----------



## Ryan jc88

Quit asking the same question around the boards. You've asked once http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110086/post-1221209.html#msg1221209 and got your answer.

Asking again here won't change it.


---Staff---


----------



## JupiterForce

Hey I checked my application status and it mentions a list of things like:
CFAT (Aptitude Test) Scheduled Date
Interview Scheduled Date
Medical Examination Scheduled Date
Physical Fitness Test Scheduled Date
Enhanced Reliability Submission Date
Merit List Date

What does the SCHEDULED DATE mean? Does it mean my application has been processed and a date has already been scheduled? Are they waiting for me to graduate in June before they can call me in for the test and things? What does the Merit List and Enhanced Reliability mean?

Thanks for the help. By the way I'm excited to join the military. I applied for Officer positions and hoping that joining the Canadian Forces will give me a serious life changing experience. I'm interested in the recon missions as well as UN Peace Operations which is part of the reason for me joining. Canada should continue increasing its combat capabilities as it is important, but should also maintain its image as a peacekeeping nation.


----------



## JM2345

JupiterForce said:
			
		

> Hey I checked my application status and it mentions a list of things like:
> CFAT (Aptitude Test) Scheduled Date
> Interview Scheduled Date
> Medical Examination Scheduled Date
> Physical Fitness Test Scheduled Date
> Enhanced Reliability Submission Date
> Merit List Date
> 
> What does the SCHEDULED DATE mean? Does it mean my application has been processed and a date has already been scheduled? Are they waiting for me to graduate in June before they can call me in for the test and things? What does the Merit List and Enhanced Reliability mean?



Hey, those parts on your online application don't mean anything right now, because the recruiting center doesn't use it at the moment. Before, they used to put a date beside them with the actual date that you were scheduled for your exams and stuff. I think it was just not being used by the recruiting staff, so they just don't use them right now. The only way to get an update on your application is to email or phone them, or wait until they email you. 

Merit List I believe means you have passed all of your tests and you join a list of other people applying for the same trade who have also passed all the tests and meet all of the qualifications. They rank you based on your scores on everything, and put you on the list of people they will give job offers to. You don't need to worry about that until you have done all of your other testing. 

Enhanced reliability is basically your background check where they check your criminal record and phone your references.

I'm not sure how recruiting works for people who haven't graduated high school yet, so I can't answer that. Did you send them the copies of your ID/Birth Certificate/Parent Signature depending on your age that they ask for when you apply? Also when did you apply? Because it takes them about 1-2 months to even get to your application to see if they will send it forward to the next step of testing.


----------



## CMPonG

Hey everyone quick question,  I am currently applying online and I'm applying as a NCM, it then asks what kind of entry you want. Skilled, unskilled..etc, this is where I am a little confused.  I'm applying for infantry, im 20 with no experience in anything, so do I put unskilled down? Any opinions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Pong


----------



## George Wallace

CMPonG said:
			
		

> Hey everyone quick question,  I am currently applying online and I'm applying as a NCM, it then asks what kind of entry you want. Skilled, unskilled..etc, this is where I am a little confused.  I'm applying for infantry, im 20 with no experience in anything, so do I put unskilled down? Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Pong



Ummm?   Really!


----------



## CMPonG

Yes, sorry There was like 8 things, I was assuming unskilled but wanted to make sure.


----------



## BrendenDias

CMPonG said:
			
		

> Yes, sorry There was like 8 things, I was assuming unskilled but wanted to make sure.


Well.. if you're unskilled in everything there, you should put down unskilled..


----------



## Lostly

Hi Everyone,

I heard recently that the Supply Technician trade is open. Has anyone else?

Lostly


----------



## DAA

Lostly said:
			
		

> I heard recently that the Supply Technician trade is open. Has anyone else?



I think it has been open for awhile now...


----------



## Lostly

DAA said:
			
		

> I think it has been open for awhile now...



Wonder if I should ask my RC if I can be reconsidered for that trade, instead of Artillery since I am being processed for Artillery


----------



## DAA

Lostly said:
			
		

> Wonder if I should ask my RC if I can be reconsidered for that trade, instead of Artillery since I am being processed for Artillery



If your local centre has your file, you can make any changes you like.  They will just check to make sure you meet the eligibility requirements.  If you have already been interviewed and Merit Listed, it will most likely require a NEW interview, if they are willing to do that.


----------



## Lostly

DAA said:
			
		

> If your local centre has your file, you can make any changes you like.  They will just check to make sure you meet the eligibility requirements.  If you have already been interviewed and Merit Listed, it will most likely require a NEW interview, if they are willing to do that.



If I were to do that, than there is a possibility of delay as well as making the process longer? I am good with artillery. I am just curious because my work experience is what that trade (Supply Technician) entails. 

Lostly


----------



## Hudyma

I just applied for the Infantry reserve online,  I am currently only 17 so I require parental consent.  I am completely stumped on how to send this along with the rest of the application, any advice?


----------



## DAA

Hudyma said:
			
		

> I just applied for the Infantry reserve online,  I am currently only 17 so I require parental consent.  I am completely stumped on how to send this along with the rest of the application, any advice?



If you are looking at joining the Reserve Force, you need to find units in your local area.  They are, for the most part, listed at the forces.ca website --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110

Enter your Postal Code and then select the appropriate TAB at the bottom.  It is pretty much incumbent upon you to seek out and make contact with Reserve Units and speak to them first hand.  The online application is NOT geared towards the Reserves and never has been.  If you apply for the Reserves online, you application would more than likely be sent directly to your local CFRC and what they do with it after that, is anybodies guess.


----------



## Hudyma

Sorry, I should've mentioned.. I went into see a couple guys in the 2nd Irish last week.  From there I was directed to fill out the application.  I was told that they would send my name down to the local recruitment centre where I would be processed.


----------



## Lostly

Frustrating not knowing what is going on with your file, even when you ask and not get a response. But that is part of the fun I guess.

Lostly


----------



## Lostly

Just wondering once all the processing is complete, are you merit listed and not contacted about that? Also can your application somehow be disqualified or not chosen after the 12 month period?

Lostly


----------



## Ducam

They don't let you know if you've been merit listed. You have to ask or just email the person who did your interview. 
Not sure about your last question but I think once you've been merit listed you just sit on the list until they decide to call you and you are not removed from the list unless you ask to be.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Lostly said:
			
		

> Just wondering once all the processing is complete, are you merit listed and not contacted about that? Also can your application somehow be disqualified or not chosen after the 12 month period?
> 
> Lostly



You'll need to contact your MCC/file manager to let you know whether or not you've been merit-listed.   Yes, you can very well be merit-listed and not offered employment.  Simply making the merit-list isn't enough.  It all comes down to how many positions are being filled for your trade and where on the merit-list you place.

More information here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110601/post-1230327.html#msg1230327


----------



## Hudyma

I ended up printing out the copy of my online application form, having my parents sign it and I faxed it to CFVRC North Bay.
This was a little over two weeks ago, when could I realistically expect a reply?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Hudyma said:
			
		

> I ended up printing out the copy of my online application form, having my parents sign it and I faxed it to CFVRC North Bay.
> This was a little over two weeks ago, when could I realistically expect a reply?



It varies greatly depending on multiple factors. But if you haven't heard anything either way regarding further processing of your application within 8 weeks, I'd give them a call.


----------



## Tralax

That's true, I waited maybe 9 weeks from my last contact with North Bay until I got an e-mail one day saying that my application was proceeding to my local CFRC.


----------



## Ra

I'm merit listed.

A career counselor told me he was sure I would be selected.  Can I believe him? He probably knows how competitive is my file but does he also see my rank on the list?


----------



## Lostly

Wondering how difficult it would be to do an occupational transfer after your initial trade choice did not work out the way you thought. Such as going from your first choice to your second choice?

Any advice?

Lostly


----------



## DAA

Lostly said:
			
		

> Wondering how difficult it would be to do an occupational transfer after your initial trade choice did not work out the way you thought. Such as going from your first choice to your second choice?



It is possible but I wouldn't count on it happening.


----------



## brianl1734

Hey, does anyone know if infantry officer is open?


----------



## mariomike

brianl1734 said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone know if infantry officer is open?



This is a good place to check or ask.

Trades OPEN / Closed ?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88342.0.html


----------



## brianl1734

mariomike said:
			
		

> This is a good place to check or ask.
> 
> Trades OPEN / Closed ?
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88342.0.html



Thanks! I'll be checking this frequently.


----------



## Lostly

Early morning everyone,

     Silly question for all of you. How many of you were nervous when accepting your CF offer? Also how did you overcome it?

Many thanks,
Lostly


----------



## Goodeman

I was trying to sleep so I was going to tell whoever it was to eff off. Once I realized i was my rc I got excited and then fter I answered I started shaking. I still cant believe I got an offer! ;D


----------



## Lostly

Goodeman said:
			
		

> I was trying to sleep so I was going to tell whoever it was to eff off. Once I realized i was my rc I got excited and then fter I answered I started shaking. I still cant believe I got an offer! ;D



Congratulations Goodeman :nod:

Lostly


----------



## Noctis

Lostly said:
			
		

> Silly question for all of you. How many of you were nervous when accepting your CF offer? Also how did you overcome it?



Nervous?
How about down right excited!  If you really want it, when the call comes in you'll be ecstatic!
I can't imagine anyone would be nervous when they finally receive the call, given the lengthy selection process and the effort you put into getting that one, single, most awesome phone call of your life   ;D

My  :2c:
Noct  

Edit: Congrats Goodeman!  What offer did you get?


----------



## Goodeman

NCM Infantryman. July 8 BMQ. I worked so hard to get that offer so it makes it that much nore sweet. Thanks guys


----------



## BrendenDias

Goodeman said:
			
		

> NCM Infantryman. July 8 BMQ. I worked so hard to get that offer so it makes it that much nore sweet. Thanks guys



That's great! Congratulations!!!!!!  ;D


----------



## Noctis

Goodeman said:
			
		

> NCM Infantryman. July 8 BMQ. I worked so hard to get that offer so it makes it that much nore sweet. Thanks guys



Awesome!! As a future Infantry Officer, I do look forward to serving with you.  Please keep me updated about how you're enjoying your BFT and infantry training.

I wish you all the best for your career  
Noct


----------



## Lostly

Just received the offer for BMQ on July 8 ;D

Lostly


----------



## Noctis

Lostly said:
			
		

> Just received the offer for BMQ on July 8 ;D
> 
> Lostly



In regards to your previous question and my answer;
How did it feel??? 
 :blotto:

Edit: Congrats


----------



## Lostly

Noctis said:
			
		

> In regards to your previous question and my asnwer;
> How did it feel???
> :blotto:
> 
> Edit: Congrats



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am shaking lol ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Tralax

Congrats!!

I am still waiting on a phone call from my RC.


----------



## bauerthedog19

Hello everyone,

I am currently a grade 11 student and I am interested in attending RMC as ny father did. My grade 11 marks range from 70s-80s but next year I am taking classes that interest me and that I achieve better marks in. I have played many sports throughout my life. I currently play ice and inline hockey as I have since grade 1 but I also have played atleast 6 years of soccer, 2 years of basketball, and 2 years of lacrosse. I have emoloyment experience including coaching and reffing hockey, score keeping, being a counselour at camps, and odd jobs for neighbours. I have volunteered at Special Olympic basketbal practices and this summer I am going to Africa for a month to volunteer at charities and at work for free at a construction/trades company. I am planning on working very hard in grade 12 to improve my marks and will be continuing sports. Does this sound like what could be a competitive application? All feedback welcome.


----------



## secondchance

bauerthedog19 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am currently a grade 11 student and I am interested in attending RMC as ny father did. My grade 11 marks range from 70s-80s but next year I am taking classes that interest me and that I achieve better marks in. I have played many sports throughout my life. I currently play ice and inline hockey as I have since grade 1 but I also have played atleast 6 years of soccer, 2 years of basketball, and 2 years of lacrosse. I have emoloyment experience including coaching and reffing hockey, score keeping, being a counselour at camps, and odd jobs for neighbours. I have volunteered at Special Olympic basketbal practices and this summer I am going to Africa for a month to volunteer at charities and at work for free at a construction/trades company. I am planning on working very hard in grade 12 to improve my marks and will be continuing sports. Does this sound like what could be a competitive application? All feedback welcome.


Visit your local CFRC and get much fresh information .


----------



## Goodeman

bauerthedog19 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am currently a grade 11 student and I am interested in attending RMC as ny father did. My grade 11 marks range from 70s-80s but next year I am taking classes that interest me and that I achieve better marks in. I have played many sports throughout my life. I currently play ice and inline hockey as I have since grade 1 but I also have played atleast 6 years of soccer, 2 years of basketball, and 2 years of lacrosse. I have emoloyment experience including coaching and reffing hockey, score keeping, being a counselour at camps, and odd jobs for neighbours. I have volunteered at Special Olympic basketbal practices and this summer I am going to Africa for a month to volunteer at charities and at work for free at a construction/trades company. I am planning on working very hard in grade 12 to improve my marks and will be continuing sports. Does this sound like what could be a competitive application? All feedback welcome.



No one here can, or will tell you.


----------



## SeR

bauerthedog19 said:
			
		

> Does this sound like what could be a competitive application? All feedback welcome.



From what I've heard (from recruiters; friends; and other members on this site) an application is generally deemed "competitive" unless it is severely lacking in a certain area.

In your case, _*I*_ would say that your application should be considered competitive. As for how competitive you really are? The only way you'll ever know is if you get called or not sometime in April/May next year.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## sano558

Hi,
       I 'd like to ask a simple question. I sent my application for RMC around new year and gone through the recruiting process. But I havent heard anything from them at all so far.  Does that mean they rejected my application? Don't they send rejecting letter or email?  Thank you so much.


----------



## secondchance

sano558 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I 'd like to ask a simple question. I sent my application for RMC around new year and gone through the recruiting process. But I havent heard anything from them at all so far.  Does that mean they rejected my application? Don't they send rejecting letter or email?  Thank you so much.


You can contact them to ask how is your application.


----------



## SeR

sano558 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I 'd like to ask a simple question. I sent my application for RMC around new year and gone through the recruiting process. But I havent heard anything from them at all so far.  Does that mean they rejected my application? Don't they send rejecting letter or email?  Thank you so much.



I know a handfull of people who have applied in past years and have heard nothing until they finally phoned in (around June/July) to hear the bad news. One guy I know never bothered to follow up and didn't receive a call/email/letter of rejection.


----------



## DAA

sano558 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I 'd like to ask a simple question. I sent my application for RMC around new year and gone through the recruiting process. But I havent heard anything from them at all so far.  Does that mean they rejected my application? Don't they send rejecting letter or email?  Thank you so much.



You need to contact your local CFRC to find out "why" they did not contact you!!!  Once you apply online, you are provided with a "link" to upload your documents directly to the RMC Portal to have your academic transcripts assessed for general "suitability".  The results from RMC are sent directly back to North Bay, who in turn immediately forward your original online application and academic results to your local CFRC.

From that point on, it is in their hands to contact you and start the processing.

If you are found "not suitable", then you would be contacted and re-oriented.


----------



## l.viita

DAA said:
			
		

> You need to contact your local CFRC to find out "why" they did not contact you!!!  Once you apply online, you are provided with a "link" to upload your documents directly to the RMC Portal to have your academic transcripts assessed for general "suitability".  The results from RMC are sent directly back to North Bay, who in turn immediately forward your original online application and academic results to your local CFRC.
> 
> From that point on, it is in their hands to contact you and start the processing.
> 
> If you are found "not suitable", then you would be contacted and re-oriented.



That is strange because I didn't get a "link to upload my documents :/
What is bugging me at the moment is that I've been told by my local recruiting center that I needed to send an email at jobs@forces.ca to ask them to modify my trades choices. I have no clue how long it takes for them to make the modification nor if they'll confirm me they did it :/ Should I call them Monday to verify the information?

The local CFRC said that as soon as the change would be made to my application, I should hear from them within the next 2 weeks for the aptitude test and medical test and might even start QMBO in September!   I'm so stoked!


----------



## mark1993

I have been trying to get into the reserves for a while now. I had to get a visual acuity test for my eyes and I submitted the results to the local recruiting centre. I successfully completed all the other testing. When I called them to ask for the results they told me they didn't know the results and that the application was in Ottawa and I will hear back in a month. Right now, it has been well over a month since then and I still haven't head anything. Does anyone know how I will be contacted when they contact me with the results? And what should I do if I still do not hear back from them?


----------



## DAA

mark1993 said:
			
		

> I have been trying to get into the reserves for a while now. I had to get a visual acuity test for my eyes and I submitted the results to the local recruiting centre. I successfully completed all the other testing. When I called them to ask for the results they told me they didn't know the results and that the application was in Ottawa and I will hear back in a month. Right now, it has been well over a month since then and I still haven't head anything. Does anyone know how I will be contacted when they contact me with the results? And what should I do if I still do not hear back from them?



As this is a Medical issue, it has to be sent for additional review.  In the mean time, I would suggest that you just maintain contact with your local CFRC every 2-3 weeks and ask if there is any update.  It sounds like there is nothing more that you can do at this point in time.


----------



## rebeccag19

Just a quick question regarding my application. I am a female and I applied about a month ago, and have since completed my apititude test; and currently scheduled to do my medical on the 13th of August. I have applied as a medical technician, and unfortunetaly the trade has recently closed. Gathering I'm still in the application process (my file is at the reliability screening) and there are currently no openings, will my file be closed until a further date? Or will my file keep getting processed. As per my recruiter, he thinks I have a 98% chance of getting into this trade, but the trade has since closed?


----------



## Cyrius007

mark1993 said:
			
		

> I have been trying to get into the reserves for a while now. I had to get a visual acuity test for my eyes and I submitted the results to the local recruiting centre. I successfully completed all the other testing. When I called them to ask for the results they told me they didn't know the results and that the application was in Ottawa and I will hear back in a month. Right now, it has been well over a month since then and I still haven't head anything. Does anyone know how I will be contacted when they contact me with the results? And what should I do if I still do not hear back from them?



only the medical technician at your CFRC can see your medical file. they sometimes accept to tell you where it is in ottawa and if there is an issue with it, sometimes they just tell you to wait...


----------



## Cyrius007

rebeccag19 said:
			
		

> Just a quick question regarding my application. I am a female and I applied about a month ago, and have since completed my apititude test; and currently scheduled to do my medical on the 13th of August. I have applied as a medical technician, and unfortunetaly the trade has recently closed. Gathering I'm still in the application process (my file is at the reliability screening) and there are currently no openings, will my file be closed until a further date? Or will my file keep getting processed. As per my recruiter, he thinks I have a 98% chance of getting into this trade, but the trade has since closed?



I'm not sure, but a friend of mine (captain) told me when they "close" a trade, it means they do not accept any more application, but those who have a foot in the door can process and still get the trade. If they really closed your trade from any other enrolment, a MCC may offer you other trade they think you could like.


----------



## DAA

rebeccag19 said:
			
		

> Just a quick question regarding my application. I am a female and I applied about a month ago, and have since completed my apititude test; and currently scheduled to do my medical on the 13th of August. I have applied as a medical technician, and unfortunetaly the trade has recently closed. Gathering I'm still in the application process (my file is at the reliability screening) and there are currently no openings, will my file be closed until a further date? Or will my file keep getting processed. As per my recruiter, he thinks I have a 98% chance of getting into this trade, but the trade has since closed?



Technically, if Med Tech is your only choice and the trade is closed, then they shouldn't be processing you.  Hence, 2nd and 3rd choices, now if one of those just happens to be OPEN, then the process continues on and Med Tech remains as your #1.

Nevertheless, it is entirely up to your RC as to just what they want to do with your file.


----------



## l.viita

Cyrius007 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, but a friend of mine (captain) told me when they "close" a trade, it means they do not accept any more application, but those who have a foot in the door can process and still get the trade. If they really closed your trade from any other enrolment, a MCC may offer you other trade they think you could like.



I think you are correct about this. I've also been told, at least for the reserves, that after 2-3 applicants for a trade made their application, they "close" it or won't accept anymore applicants (don't forget it's works by reserve units). 
I know, for example, that today, after I gave in all my paperwork/official documents, that the logistic officer trade will most likely be closed at the 35th BNS Canada, since I'm the second applicant. Recruiters usually tell people not to apply for a trade once they have 2-3 applicants or that they should try for another available trade rather than the one with 2-3 applications in process. Or at least that's what some people told me at the recruiting center in Quebec City.


----------



## rebeccag19

Cyrius007 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, but a friend of mine (captain) told me when they "close" a trade, it means they do not accept any more application, but those who have a foot in the door can process and still get the trade. If they really closed your trade from any other enrolment, a MCC may offer you other trade they think you could like.



Thanks for your input. Apparently the recruiter said that I may be on a "top up" list for the trade, although he couldn't say for sure. Seems weird that I would be on a top up list if I still have to complete my medical and do an interview. Nevertheless, I hope I can get in this round, otherwise I will have to be patient for the next round of selections. Apparently being a female gives me double priority. Regardless, I will have to speak to the recruiter who is dealing with my file when he gets back from vacation.. 

Anxiously waiting for my dream to come true. Thanks again! I really appreciate it


----------



## mark1993

DAA said:
			
		

> As this is a Medical issue, it has to be sent for additional review.  In the mean time, I would suggest that you just maintain contact with your local CFRC every 2-3 weeks and ask if there is any update.  It sounds like there is nothing more that you can do at this point in time.



Thanks! I just found out that I am deemed fit for my trade. They told me now they are going to start the background checks. Do you know how long the background checks will take given that I am a Canadian who was born and raised in the country? Thanks!


----------



## l.viita

rebeccag19 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your input. Apparently the recruiter said that I may be on a "top up" list for the trade, although he couldn't say for sure. Seems weird that I would be on a top up list if I still have to complete my medical and do an interview. Nevertheless, I hope I can get in this round, otherwise I will have to be patient for the next round of selections. Apparently being a female gives me double priority. Regardless, I will have to speak to the recruiter who is dealing with my file when he gets back from vacation..
> 
> Anxiously waiting for my dream to come true. Thanks again! I really appreciate it




Was it for the regular or the reserves?

In the reserves, it usually means that according to the informations you filled in your application and from the answers you say in answer to the recruiter's questions, you accumulate a good score. I guess if the score is high, it means you are a really good potential applicant for the trade you like. It also seems that the earlier you hand in your paperwork, then you get somewhat of a priority over other applicants who hand in theirs after yours, but I also think your score has something to do with it.

They usually cumulate scores throughout the process, with the CFAT, Medical test, interview, etc. The higher your score is, then the higher are your chances of getting a job offered.  They will put applicants in score order. So that the ones with the highest get the jobs. 

Hope this helps! Don't take what I say for granted, as I'm about at the same step as you are in your application (though I sent mine for the reserves), but this is what I understood so far from the explanations I got.


----------



## mariomike

mark1993 said:
			
		

> Do you know how long the background checks will take given that I am a Canadian who was born and raised in the country?



Some discussion and answers here.

The Security Check/ Level Superthread- Check Here First
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12875.0


----------



## rebeccag19

l.viita said:
			
		

> Was it for the regular or the reserves?
> 
> In the reserves, it usually means that according to the informations you filled in your application and from the answers you say in answer to the recruiter's questions, you accumulate a good score. I guess if the score is high, it means you are a really good potential applicant for the trade you like. It also seems that the earlier you hand in your paperwork, then you get somewhat of a priority over other applicants who hand in theirs after yours, but I also think your score has something to do with it.
> 
> They usually cumulate scores throughout the process, with the CFAT, Medical test, interview, etc. The higher your score is, then the higher are your chances of getting a job offered.  They will put applicants in score order. So that the ones with the highest get the jobs.
> 
> Hope this helps! Don't take what I say for granted, as I'm about at the same step as you are in your application (though I sent mine for the reserves), but this is what I understood so far from the explanations I got.



I've applied for the regular forces. The only thing I'm waiting to complete is my medical, which is scheduled on the 13th, and an interview. The recruiter did say I have a good score. I'm rated the highest 5 out of 5. But like you said, I guess the forces will have to take my interview and medical scores into account as well. Anyways, I will definitely ask my recruiter and pass on the information if you are at all curious, considering you are at the same stage as myself.

Take care!


----------



## s2184

mark1993 said:
			
		

> Do you know how long the background checks will take given that I am a Canadian who was born and raised in the country? Thanks!



If you were born in Canada think it shouldn't take more than 1.5 months as for me I was born and raised in another country (but not holding dual citizenship) & I have immediate family members who live outside Canada & the check took around 1.5 months.


----------



## l.viita

rebeccag19 said:
			
		

> I've applied for the regular forces. The only thing I'm waiting to complete is my medical, which is scheduled on the 13th, and an interview. The recruiter did say I have a good score. I'm rated the highest 5 out of 5. But like you said, I guess the forces will have to take my interview and medical scores into account as well. Anyways, I will definitely ask my recruiter and pass on the information if you are at all curious, considering you are at the same stage as myself.
> 
> Take care!



That would be awesome!


----------



## Van Gogh

Dear fellow Canadians,

I just registered in the forums, having applied to the Canadian army I think its a good idea to get to know of the current affairs in the military.

I have a question regarding my current recruiting status to start with.
I have applied as a logistics officer in 2012 summer, and as I have not lived in Canada for the last 10 years, my security clearance process has been taking a while (almost a year now).
Finally I had a security pre-assesment interview recently which I believe is supposed to be the last step of security clearance? The recruiter said that he will write the report in a week.

What I am wondering is if I am close to completing my security clearance if I just had the security interview?
Also when is the selection (and hiring decisions) made for CF this year and do I have a chance of making it in this year?

Any info greatly appreciates folks !!!


----------



## secondchance

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Dear fellow Canadians,
> 
> I just registered in the forums, having applied to the Canadian army I think its a good idea to get to know of the current affairs in the military.
> 
> I have a question regarding my current recruiting status to start with.
> I have applied as a logistics officer in 2012 summer, and as I have not lived in Canada for the last 10 years, my security clearance process has been taking a while (almost a year now).
> Finally I had a security pre-assesment interview recently which I believe is supposed to be the last step of security clearance? The recruiter said that he will write the report in a week.
> 
> What I am wondering is if I am close to completing my security clearance if I just had the security interview?
> Also when is the selection (and hiring decisions) made for CF this year and do I have a chance of making it in this year?
> 
> Any info greatly appreciates folks !!!


selection for DEO LOG can be in November 2013.
So you will need to pass CFAT,medical, interview and be merit listed before November 2013.


----------



## Van Gogh

secondchance said:
			
		

> selection for DEO LOG can be in November 2013.
> So you will need to pass CFAT,medical, interview and be merit listed before November 2013.



I have passed Canadian Forced Aptitude Test Last year long time ago.
Is it possible to do all these steps before November?
Also when is the next selection?


----------



## secondchance

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> I have passed Canadian Forced Aptitude Test Last year long time ago.
> Is it possible to do all these steps before November?
> Also when is the next selection?


 So you will need medical and interview.Nobody knows if it possible to do all these steps before November.It will depend on your personal case and plus your local CFRC. Next selection is November 2013.What is after that I don't know,sorry.Try to contact your local CFRC to clarify your file.Good luck!!!


----------



## Van Gogh

secondchance said:
			
		

> So you will need medical and interview.Nobody knows if it possible to do all these steps before November.It will depend on your personal case and plus your local CFRC. Next selection is November 2013.What is after that I don't know,sorry.Try to contact your local CFRC to clarify your file.Good luck!!!



Thanks for the good luck !!! :nod:
Yeah I contacted my local recruiting branch and they just told me when they receive security clearance interview results they will book me for other appointments.
Its a good thing though if it actually depends on my personal case and their approach to recruiting is individualistic to some extent because I believe I have a lot to offer them skills/qualifications wise !!!

BTW when you say selection do you mean that they make hiring decisions by November and let us know? Or making selection means something else?


----------



## Schopenhauer

Hey Van Gogh,

After my pre-security interview they sent my file to Ottawa. After 6 weeks or so it came back and then they scheduled me for a medical and interview. I am also applying for logistics officer and they mentioned that there are very few spots for the November selection. My file manager told me that they would make a decision based on who are the most qualified candidates for the few spots. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Van Gogh

Schopenhauer said:
			
		

> Hey Van Gogh,
> 
> After my pre-security interview they sent my file to Ottawa. After 6 weeks or so it came back and then they scheduled me for a medical and interview. I am also applying for logistics officer and they mentioned that there are very few spots for the November selection. My file manager told me that they would make a decision based on who are the most qualified candidates for the few spots.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Hey Man,

Maybe we end up serving together  ;D
Thanks for heads up, very kind of you.
You said only a few spots? Maybe they meant locally? because another recruiter told me they will be hiring quiet a few logis this year (26 or so).

So 6 weeks? Not too bad. When did they shedule the interview and medical though? Was it in like far future from your security interview or earlier? I just wonder if I may be done with all the steps before November thats why.


----------



## secondchance

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> BTW when you say selection do you mean that they make hiring decisions by November and let us know? Or making selection means something else?


Selection will be on November 4, after that day you can get a call if you were selected by CAF.


----------



## Schopenhauer

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Hey Man,
> 
> Maybe we end up serving together  ;D
> Thanks for heads up, very kind of you.
> You said only a few spots? Maybe they meant locally? because another recruiter told me they will be hiring quiet a few logis this year (26 or so).
> 
> So 6 weeks? Not too bad. When did they shedule the interview and medical though? Was it in like far future from your security interview or earlier? I just wonder if I may be done with all the steps before November thats why.



No problem bud..glad I could help.

Sorry, I wasn't very clear in my post. I meant to say they called me about a month after my pre-sec interview to schedule the medical and interview. Medical was 2 weeks after that call and interview 2 weeks after that - so 8 weeks from pre-sec interview to interview. They were pretty busy at the time so maybe you'll be able to schedule them sooner. 

As for numbers I was told a limited amount during my interview in June. Maybe things have changed since? When were you told 26?


----------



## KyleAM

Just a quick question since I can't get through to a recruiter at the virtual recruiting center. Are you suppose to get confirmation that they recieved your initial documents (transcripts and birth certificated)? I know I'm suppose to hurry up and wait but it just seems like I should have heard something about it, I was able to change my trades easily enough but I've been on the phone to get this question answered all last week. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## mark1993

I'm sorry to bother you guys, but I have a question regarding the background checks. So I recently found out that they started the background check for me to get into the reserves. I am currently an unemployed student and now I have a small debt on my credit card (around $100) and I am unable to pay off all of it. Will this affect me into getting the reserves? I am getting a little concerned right now. Thanks!


----------



## KyleAM

I have close to $50,000 in debt and I'm not worried about it as long as you can tell them how you plan on paying it off.


----------



## Van Gogh

Schopenhauer said:
			
		

> No problem bud..glad I could help.
> 
> Sorry, I wasn't very clear in my post. I meant to say they called me about a month after my pre-sec interview to schedule the medical and interview. Medical was 2 weeks after that call and interview 2 weeks after that - so 8 weeks from pre-sec interview to interview. They were pretty busy at the time so maybe you'll be able to schedule them sooner.
> 
> As for numbers I was told a limited amount during my interview in June. Maybe things have changed since? When were you told 26?



Thanks this is exactly what I was wondering.
If your case is any indication as to what is gonna happen to me (I hope it is but I am not sure) than I guess I should know at least if its a yes or no for the army by this November.


----------



## DAA

KyleAM said:
			
		

> Just a quick question since I can't get through to a recruiter at the virtual recruiting center. Are you suppose to get confirmation that they recieved your initial documents (transcripts and birth certificated)? I know I'm suppose to hurry up and wait but it just seems like I should have heard something about it, I was able to change my trades easily enough but I've been on the phone to get this question answered all last week. I appreciate your reply.



No, you won't get any confirmation that your documents were received.  If you want to check, just email them and ask.


----------



## Van Gogh

Schopenhauer said:
			
		

> No problem bud..glad I could help.
> 
> Sorry, I wasn't very clear in my post. I meant to say they called me about a month after my pre-sec interview to schedule the medical and interview. Medical was 2 weeks after that call and interview 2 weeks after that - so 8 weeks from pre-sec interview to interview. They were pretty busy at the time so maybe you'll be able to schedule them sooner.
> 
> As for numbers I was told a limited amount during my interview in June. Maybe things have changed since? When were you told 26?



Oh I was told 26 logis just a week ago (begining off august) they told they actually need logis this year, but u may never know, maybe the recruiter didn't know the reality.


----------



## Schopenhauer

Thanks for the information! I'm hoping the numbers given to you are accurate.


----------



## Cbbmtt

KyleAM said:
			
		

> I have close to $50,000 in debt and I'm not worried about it as long as you can tell them how you plan on paying it off.



Finally, someone speaking about real debt. I laugh when people talk about the $3000 debt, even more at the $500 debt, and $100 debt(seriously)....


----------



## KyleAM

Ya my post secondary education cost a lot. Thanks DAA for the reply I have send an email to jobs@forces.ca and got no reply and I have been calling all week with no one picking up but they are probably just really busy. I know I have to be patient with this whole process but I'd just like to help it along in what ever way I can, I had changed my trades to ones I was told were vacant and that were on my list of preferred trades but I guess that still doesn't mean it will go any faster. Hurry up an wait eh!


----------



## Van Gogh

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Finally, someone speaking about real debt. I laugh when people talk about the $3000 debt, even more at the $500 debt, and $100 debt(seriously)....



 :nod:


----------



## d_edwards

I am wondering if there is any merit to van goghs post regarding 26 deo log spots he was apparently told about.  last information I had was only going to be limited openings in nov.   any change to this


----------



## DAA

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Oh I was told 26 logis just a week ago (begining off august) they told they actually need logis this year, but u may never know, maybe the recruiter didn't know the reality.



Here are the possible scenarios available.....a) your recruiter just wanted to get rid of you, so they told you that just to keep you happy and get your hopes up... or...b) your recruiter was being honest but just didn't bother to expand on those numbers so they could keep you happy and get your hopes up...or c) your recruiter told you there were 26 odd spots available but said recruiter either neglected to tell you that 90% of those 26 odd spots have already been filled or you missed that part of the conversation totally?


----------



## KyleAM

That sound like what I was told. An infantry officer friend told me that avs and veh tech had an intake plan of about 200 each not that they were mostly filled already.


----------



## Van Gogh

DAA said:
			
		

> Here are the possible scenarios available.....a) your recruiter just wanted to get rid of you, so they told you that just to keep you happy and get your hopes up... or...b) your recruiter was being honest but just didn't bother to expand on those numbers so they could keep you happy and get your hopes up...or c) your recruiter told you there were 26 odd spots available but said recruiter either neglected to tell you that 90% of those 26 odd spots have already been filled or you missed that part of the conversation totally?



What do you mean by "90% are already filled".
Also why do you think that the recruiting is so limited this year? Any basis for that?

Also another question. If say there are not enough spots to offer me employment, do they just reject me and close my file or I might get in next year or the year after that?


----------



## STJ_Kierstead

Van, did you give them more than one selection on your top 3 choices?
if it is full, and your an ideal candidate or potential for another department/selection - i would guess, maybe they give you a shot at one of them before your file is closed/rejected.

[i have read others who have "guessed" in trying to help out, i would like to make it clear this is not a for sure answer, just my  :2c:]


----------



## DAA

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "90% are already filled".
> Also why do you think that the recruiting is so limited this year? Any basis for that?
> Also another question. If say there are not enough spots to offer me employment, do they just reject me and close my file or I might get in next year or the year after that?



If your chosen occupation runs out of positions and your not selected in 2013/2014, they should notify you and ask what you want done.  If you wish to have your file remain open, they can and should do that and then "re-merit" list you for 2014/2015 but you would probably need to do a quick update Medical and Interview (15-20 minutes or less).


----------



## Van Gogh

STJ_Kierstead said:
			
		

> Van, did you give them more than one selection on your top 3 choices?
> if it is full, and your an ideal candidate or potential for another department/selection - i would guess, maybe they give you a shot at one of them before your file is closed/rejected.
> 
> [i have read others who have "guessed" in trying to help out, i would like to make it clear this is not a for sure answer, just my  :2c:]



No I have given them just 1 choice, logistics officer.
I wonder if they would consider me for other potential positions though ... (Wouldn't mind intelligence or military police officer positions as well)

Is it possible to contact them and add those positions do my list if it would increase my chances of getting into the army? Or is it too late?


----------



## DAA

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> No I have given them just 1 choice, logistics officer.
> I wonder if they would consider me for other potential positions though ... (Wouldn't mind intelligence or military police officer positions as well)
> 
> Is it possible to contact them and add those positions do my list if it would increase my chances of getting into the army? Or is it too late?



You would just have to contact your RC and ask them if you can add two more occupations to your list.  It's never too late to make changes.


----------



## STJ_Kierstead

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> No I have given them just 1 choice, logistics officer.
> I wonder if they would consider me for other potential positions though ... (Wouldn't mind intelligence or military police officer positions as well)
> 
> Is it possible to contact them and add those positions do my list if it would increase my chances of getting into the army? Or is it too late?



I actually just returned from my recruitment center, put a lot of thought into it and switched my #1 choice to artillery.


----------



## Van Gogh

STJ_Kierstead said:
			
		

> I actually just returned from my recruitment center, put a lot of thought into it and switched my #1 choice to artillery.



Wow man thats a huge change, what was your initial choice and what prompted you to change it?

My 1st and only choice was logistics. Now contemplating on adding other 2 options as well to increase my chances of landing an army offer, which ones would you guys suggest?

I am tempted to add the intelligence officer as #2 and military police officer as #3, any feedback about those 2 and if they are good choices for a person with commerce degree?


----------



## STJ_Kierstead

first choice was actually signals officer,
friend of mine who knows me pretty well suggested this as that is his trade.

after reading through the messages, one thing that stuck with me was "do something new, something completely new" - and then today after speaking with my recruiter, we got on the topic of artilary.  after asking some questions and him giving me his experience [it is his trade] - I decided i would be more interested and it would be a bit more along the lines of what i had in mind in the first place.

I did not really qualift for sig officer anyways, my degree did not fall into the required - it is in demand rite now, so he said i could still attempt to get in, but as i said i would be a little bit of a long-stretch to be accepted.

I am joining part time reserves, so i think for me to stay as interested as i can for years to come - something exciting is what i need, explosives, shooting, tactical planning etc. glad i made the switch allready, no cheap shots towards signals officers but noone knows me as good as me, and i feel artillery is a better fit. it was a great meeting with the recruiter, very helpful.

cheers


----------



## Van Gogh

STJ_Kierstead said:
			
		

> first choice was actually signals officer,
> friend of mine who knows me pretty well suggested this as that is his trade.
> 
> after reading through the messages, one thing that stuck with me was "do something new, something completely new" - and then today after speaking with my recruiter, we got on the topic of artilary.  after asking some questions and him giving me his experience [it is his trade] - I decided i would be more interested and it would be a bit more along the lines of what i had in mind in the first place.
> 
> I did not really qualift for sig officer anyways, my degree did not fall into the required - it is in demand rite now, so he said i could still attempt to get in, but as i said i would be a little bit of a long-stretch to be accepted.
> 
> I am joining part time reserves, so i think for me to stay as interested as i can for years to come - something exciting is what i need, explosives, shooting, tactical planning etc. glad i made the switch allready, no cheap shots towards signals officers but noone knows me as good as me, and i feel artillery is a better fit. it was a great meeting with the recruiter, very helpful.
> 
> cheers



Interesting choice but as far as the excitement goes (at least the type u seem to be looking for if I am not wrong) you should have really considered Infantry and Armoured Officer positions as well. They seem pretty exciting !!!

Anyone know if business background (commerce) is acceptable for intelligence or army police officers? I am thinking of adding them as my 2nd and 3rd choices respectively to increase my chances of getting into the army if possible.


----------



## DAA

STJ_Kierstead said:
			
		

> first choice was actually signals officer,
> friend of mine who knows me pretty well suggested this as that is his trade.
> after reading through the messages, one thing that stuck with me was "do something new, something completely new" - and then today after speaking with my recruiter, we got on the topic of artilary.  after asking some questions and him giving me his experience [it is his trade] - I decided i would be more interested and it would be a bit more along the lines of what i had in mind in the first place.
> I did not really qualift for sig officer anyways, my degree did not fall into the required - it is in demand rite now, so he said i could still attempt to get in, but as i said i would be a little bit of a long-stretch to be accepted.
> I am joining part time reserves, so i think for me to stay as interested as i can for years to come - something exciting is what i need, explosives, shooting, tactical planning etc. glad i made the switch allready, no cheap shots towards signals officers but noone knows me as good as me, and i feel artillery is a better fit. it was a great meeting with the recruiter, very helpful.
> cheers



I am confused!   Are you applying for Regular Force or Reserve Force?


----------



## JM2345

DAA said:
			
		

> I am confused!   Are you applying for Regular Force or Reserve Force?



He is definitely applying for Reserves.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/111471/post-1244893.html#msg1244893


----------



## Van Gogh

What do you guys think is it worth (and possible) adding 2nd and 3rd profession choices for my army application which is in progress to increase my chances of getting into the army?
Thinking of adding intelligence officer and military police officer to my 1st choice which is logistics officer ...


----------



## KyleAM

Only add trades that you are willing to work at there is no point in putting them in if you don't see yourself doing that job no point in enrolling if you hate the job they give you.


----------



## JM2345

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> What do you guys think is it worth (and possible) adding 2nd and 3rd profession choices for my army application which is in progress to increase my chances of getting into the army?
> Thinking of adding intelligence officer and military police officer to my 1st choice which is logistics officer ...



It is definitely worth it to consider every option available to you. You shouldn't look to settle for something when there could be another trade that can potentially make you even happier. You should contact your local recruiting center and ask them which trades your degree qualifies you for. Then do as much research in to those trades as possible, so you can get a rough idea of what the day to day life is like, and then sit down with yourself, and maybe even your friends and family, and decide if you could see yourself doing that job for many years. Be realistic. It is easy to say "I will be happy in any job in the Army", but be honest with yourself. It is probably better for you to wait 1-2 years to have a better chance at getting a job you REALLY want, rather than accept something else you just put on to "get in the army."


----------



## Van Gogh

Yes you guys say only pursue a job u see yourself doing, but come on, unless u do it u may never know that u will or will not really like it.
Yes there is a big difference between the jobs of logistics officers, but I believe the fact of working in the army kind of evens out any job, ultimately you are a military person working in the army, no matter what particular job you do.

I do indeed have a preference for logistics and intelligence officer, and if I know that patience will pay off eventually than sure, I can wait a year or two. But i am not sure about this. 
Is there a big demand difference between logistics officers and intelligence officers because if they are hiring few of intelligence officers than my applying there doesn`t even make that much sense anyways....


----------



## JorgSlice

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Yes you guys say only pursue a job u see yourself doing, but come on, unless u do it u may never know that u will or will not really like it.
> Yes there is a big difference between the jobs of logistics officers, but I believe the fact of working in the army kind of evens out any job, ultimately you are a military person working in the army, no matter what particular job you do.
> 
> I do indeed have a preference for logistics and intelligence officer, and if I know that patience will pay off eventually than sure, I can wait a year or two. But i am not sure about this.
> Is there a big demand difference between logistics officers and intelligence officers because if they are hiring few of intelligence officers than my applying there doesn`t even make that much sense anyways....



Many people already make connections....

Construction Engineering/Combat Engineering... Can you see yourself building temp bases, FOBs, COPs, bridges, route clearance?

Logistics... Can you see yourself being an administrator, paper pusher?

MPO... Can you see yourself doing PR, maybe an investigation or two, mainly admin?

Intel... Can you see yourself sitting in a office type setting, intercepting radio commss?

I knew right from Grade 10, I'm not a desk person. So I became Armoured because I love the smell of diesel and get wood from explosions; but I hate carrying 100 pounds and... Desk work lol.

(This is just general, don't jack me up too much... I'm on a prescription of beer, oral, xMany)


----------



## JM2345

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Yes you guys say only pursue a job u see yourself doing, but come on, unless u do it u may never know that u will or will not really like it.
> Yes there is a big difference between the jobs of logistics officers, but I believe the fact of working in the army kind of evens out any job, ultimately you are a military person working in the army, no matter what particular job you do.



You definitely know more than we do about your career goals and interests, we are just trying to give you some advice from our outside look at things. Like I have said, your degree might not even qualify you for direct entry to any other trades you are considering. So your first step is to figure out if your degree will allow you to apply for direct entry, and then you can really put some serious thought and research in to other trade choices.


----------



## George Wallace

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Yes you guys say only pursue a job u see yourself doing, but come on, unless u do it u may never know that u will or will not really like it.
> Yes there is a big difference between the jobs of logistics officers, but I believe the fact of working in the army kind of evens out any job, ultimately you are a military person working in the army, no matter what particular job you do.
> 
> I do indeed have a preference for logistics and intelligence officer, and if I know that patience will pay off eventually than sure, I can wait a year or two. But i am not sure about this.
> Is there a big demand difference between logistics officers and intelligence officers because if they are hiring few of intelligence officers than my applying there doesn`t even make that much sense anyways....



Lose the  "MSN SPEAK"


----------



## STJ_Kierstead

DAA - in my post i states "I am joining part time reserves" - did something i said in the post not make sense, little confused.


----------



## DAA

STJ_Kierstead said:
			
		

> DAA - in my post i states "I am joining part time reserves" - did something i said in the post not make sense, little confused.



Nope, understood, I just wanted to be sure it was a Res F application.  Good luck!!!


----------



## STJ_Kierstead

thank you sir , the recruiter informed me yesterday the aptitude and medical could be as soon as 08/19-23 - heres to hoping!!

p.s little question - do they do the medical before the fitness, to ensure you are in fine shape before permitting you to take the testing?

and after you have the apititude, medical --> do the physical, they use all the information gathered, review - interview and go over everything and if successful offer you a position with reserves?

*i have read all kinds of threads and surely have seen this information, just kind of popped into my head figured i would ask *


----------



## DAA

STJ_Kierstead said:
			
		

> thank you sir , the recruiter informed me yesterday the aptitude and medical could be as soon as 08/19-23 - heres to hoping!!
> p.s little question - do they do the medical before the fitness, to ensure you are in fine shape before permitting you to take the testing?
> and after you have the apititude, medical --> do the physical, they use all the information gathered, review - interview and go over everything and if successful offer you a position with reserves?
> *i have read all kinds of threads and surely have seen this information, just kind of popped into my head figured i would ask *



As far as I know, the Recruiter from the Reserve Unit will forward your files to the local CFRC who in turn will arrange with PSP for you to be fitness tested.  Whether this occurs before or after the medical and interview, I have no idea.   I can only assume that the medical would or should be done prior to administering a fitness test.


----------



## George Wallace

DAA said:
			
		

> As far as I know, the Recruiter from the Reserve Unit will arrange for you to be fitness tested.  Whether this occurs before or after the medical and interview, I have no idea.   I can only assume that the medical would or should be done prior to administering a fitness test.



Unless things have changed recently, the CFRC was still conducting the Fitness Test to all Reserve applicants.  Individual Reserve units do not have the facilities, nor the staff, to do so.  As well, they do not 'own' the person yet, so do not administer them in way shape or form until the CFRC has completed all pre-enrolment documentation.  Only after the CFRC has completed all pre-enrolment documentation, will it send the documentation to the Reserve unit to enroll the person, and complete the final documentation.


----------



## JorgSlice

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Unless things have changed recently, the CFRC was still conducting the Fitness Test to all Reserve applicants.  Individual Reserve units do not have the facilities, nor the staff, to do so.  As well, they do not 'own' the person yet, so do not administer them in way shape or form until the CFRC has completed all pre-enrolment documentation.  Only after the CFRC has completed all pre-enrolment documentation, will it send the documentation to the Reserve unit to enroll the person, and complete the final documentation.



In Calgary, applicants are referred to the PSP office at the ASU.


----------



## George Wallace

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> In Calgary, applicants are referred to the PSP office at the ASU.



Yes.  The CFRC would book them there or in other cases, a YMCA; or whatever testing facility is available to that CFRC.


----------



## JorgSlice

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes.  The CFRC would book them there or in other cases, a YMCA; or whatever testing facility is available to that CFRC.



Sorry, should have clarified, the CFRC does not do the referral the referral and appointments of the pre-enrolment fitness testing is done through the unit to which you are applying. Mine was done in the weight room at the ASU and was booked through direct comms with the PSP coordinator.

It seems lately (can't confirm for other CFRCs) that the RCs are stepping out from the testing delivery and simply just receiving the results.


----------



## George Wallace

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Sorry, should have clarified, the CFRC does not do the referral the referral and appointments of the pre-enrolment fitness testing is done through the unit to which you are applying. Mine was done in the weight room at the ASU and was booked through direct comms with the PSP coordinator.
> 
> It seems lately (can't confirm for other CFRCs) that the RCs are stepping out from the testing delivery and simply just receiving the results.



This does not make any sense at all.  Until such time that the CFRC completes their pre-enrolment documentation and passes it to the Reserve unit for completion of enrolment, that person DOES NOT belong to the Reserve Unit.   So how can the CFRG pass on the expense (cost) of selection testing/screening, in this case the Fitness Test, to a Reserve unit.  If the person fails in any of the screening process, including the Fitness Test, they will not be eligible to be enrolled.  Unless it is now a new CAF policy to enroll persons who can not meet the Universality of Service, it should still be the CFRG who is responsible for this testing and screening of applicants.


----------



## DAA

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This does not make any sense at all.



Welcome to "recruiting"!!!  You ain't seen nothing yet, this is just the tip of the iceberg floating down stream, there is much more to come.......


----------



## George Wallace

The CFRG is mandated with Recruiting and the selection process.  If they don't want to do it, I know a Trade that could use all those PY and up their manning establishments.


----------



## DAA

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The CFRG is mandated with Recruiting and the selection process.  If they don't want to do it, I know a Trade that could use all those PY and up their manning establishments.



Actually, CFRG's primary function is the recruiting of "Regular Force" personnel.  Army PRes, Nav Res and CIC/COATS slipped in there on request.  ARAF still does their own thing.


----------



## George Wallace

And the CFRG only deals with people off the street; not Component Transfers.


----------



## DAA

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And the CFRG only deals with people off the street; not Component Transfers.



At one time, years ago, CFRG managed the whole kit and kabootal (External and Internal Intake).  Not sure when it happened but the entire CT process was transferred out of CFRG to DGMC (D Mil C 7) who now manage all the CT processing and where necessary they will direct someone to their local CFRC if needed.  Which brings up the next problem....  D Mil C 7, doesn't have enough people to process all the CT requests that they receive.

I believe there may have been discussions about pulling CT's back to within the CFRG umbrella but I don't think anything came of it.


----------



## JorgSlice

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This does not make any sense at all.  Until such time that the CFRC completes their pre-enrolment documentation and passes it to the Reserve unit for completion of enrolment, that person DOES NOT belong to the Reserve Unit.   So how can the CFRG pass on the expense (cost) of selection testing/screening, in this case the Fitness Test, to a Reserve unit.  If the person fails in any of the screening process, including the Fitness Test, they will not be eligible to be enrolled.  Unless it is now a new CAF policy to enroll persons who can not meet the Universality of Service, it should still be the CFRG who is responsible for this testing and screening of applicants.



Doesn't need to make sense, but that's what happened. After the rest of my process was complete and the final piece was the fitness results, it was actually the unit that gave me the contact info for the PSP guy and told be to book an appointment for Enrolment Fitness Test. Went and did the rest and he sent off the results to the CFRC.

At NO POINT did the CFRC have any involvement with the fitness except in the receipt and verification of results.


----------



## George Wallace

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Doesn't need to make sense, but that's what happened. After the rest of my process was complete and the final piece was the fitness results, it was actually the unit that gave me the contact info for the PSP guy and told be to book an appointment for Enrolment Fitness Test. Went and did the rest and he sent off the results to the CFRC.
> 
> At NO POINT did the CFRC have any involvement with the fitness except in the receipt and verification of results.



You having done the test is of no matter one way or the other.  You did the test.  What does matter is who is paying for you to be tested.  You do not belong to that Reserve unit until your pre-enrollment documentation is done at the CFRC, and sent to them.  Only after you have been enrolled, do you belong to that Reserve unit.  So, why then does the Reserve unit, who does not own you, have to do the administration and pay to have you tested?  That is the job of the CFRC under the CFRG.


----------



## JorgSlice

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You having done the test is of no matter one way or the other.  You did the test.  What does matter is who is paying for you to be tested.  You do not belong to that Reserve unit until your pre-enrollment documentation is done at the CFRC, and sent to them.  Only after you have been enrolled, do you belong to that Reserve unit.  So, why then does the Reserve unit, who does not own you, have to do the administration and pay to have you tested?  That is the job of the CFRC under the CFRG.



How do you know that the unit paid for it? The PSP guys job is simply for that. He was mon-fri 9-4 and does nothing but fitness tests; pre-enrolment, expres, etc. 

All I know is that the Recruiting NCO at the unit said the CFRC is in a mess with the new FORCE project and gave me the information to book the appointment. For all you or I know, the PSP guy probably just send the bill to the CFRC/G at the end of the month... Or maybe its already paid for?

Edit to add: don't know how this all of sudden became about cost...


----------



## George Wallace

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> How do you know that the unit paid for it?


How do I know?  These services are not free.  They are budgeted within DND, so a transfer of money is made.  





			
				PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> The PSP guys job is simply for that. He was mon-fri 9-4 and does nothing but fitness tests; pre-enrolment, expres, etc.



Not every location has access to a Reg Force base and PSP personnel.  Places like the YMCA are often used.  There is a fee that has to be paid. 



			
				PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> All I know is that the Recruiting NCO at the unit said the CFRC is in a mess with the new FORCE project and gave me the information to book the appointment. For all you or I know, the PSP guy probably just send the bill to the CFRC/G at the end of the month... Or maybe its already paid for?



If CFRC's are washing their hands of this testing, then they are not likely to pay as well.    

What this case may boil down to is:

1.  CFRG is no longer willing to hire Class B Reservists to run their CFRCs; or

2.  Someone is too lazy to perform their administrative functions/duties.

Whatever the cause, it is looking like the system is on the way to a major breakdown.


----------



## Teager

If the unit is arranging for the fitness test could the recruiting centre be giving the reserve unit a fin code to use for any expenses? Thus no cost would come from reserve units budget. Also PrairieThunder said that the reserve unit simply provided him with contact info to set up his own appointment. I believe then PSP would have sent results directly back to CFRC. The only part played by the reserve unit in this case was providing contact info for PSP.

If other facility's are used such as the YMCA I would believe a group of recruits would do the testing at once. I am sure a proper fin code would be used to come out of recruitings budget and not the units.


----------



## George Wallace

Teager said:
			
		

> If the unit is arranging for the fitness test could the recruiting centre be giving the reserve unit a fin code to use for any expenses? Thus no cost would come from reserve units budget. Also PrairieThunder said that the reserve unit simply provided him with contact info to set up his own appointment. I believe then PSP would have sent results directly back to CFRC. The only part played by the reserve unit in this case was providing contact info for PSP.
> 
> If other facility's are used such as the YMCA I would believe a group of recruits would do the testing at once. I am sure a proper fin code would be used to come out of recruitings budget and not the units.



If they did that, provide the Fin Code, then why could they not also make the bookings....or give the contact number to the applicant?


----------



## Teager

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If they did that, provide the Fin Code, then why could they not also make the bookings....or give the contact number to the applicant?



I'm guessing here but seeing that most reserve units have there own unit recruiters those recruiters are getting stuck with the arrangements. What I am seeing is that someone who wants to join the reserves comes to the reserve unit they want to join and a lot of the process is done with the unit recruiter. Maybe someone with reserve recruiter experience can weigh in and explain the current procedures.

I do see what your getting at though George.


----------



## l.viita

Well, I missed a few posts since my last login, but here is what I know:

1) sig officer is a closed trade, at least so this recruiter told me via email because of my first application in the regular force (but that might have been because I never sent the diploma they needed because some recruiter at the local RC NEVER told me it took a engineering baccalaureate degree for this trade -_- ). 

2) Fitness test is done before the medical test for the reserve applicants, or so my local reserve unit in which I applied told me. It will be administered by the local RC since they do not have the space/equipement for it. It might even take place at the Valcartier base (I'm in Quebec city). 

What I still do not understand, and please, I do not intend to offend anyone working as a recruiter for the Forces, but how can they NOT say the same thing? I just don't understand how some recruiters tell me the trade that would fit me most, according to my studies and background, is logistic officer (i.e. one of the 2 recruiters I met at the RC in Quebec city and the 2 recruiters in charge of the 35e B. SNC reserve), while this other random person who called me to tell me my trade was closed (for my first application in the regular, which I had asked via email and phone to North Bay to cancel over a week ago), said to me I wasn't qualified for the trade after I briefed him up with my application process in the reserve.
How can people not agree on qualifications?  ??? I'm just a bit sad and upset about the whole thing, since the first recruiter told me about sig officer while knowing I wasn't even qualified for it... then this person saying I'm not qualified while 3 other people think I am? I just seem to keep losing time and energy over my application and it's just frustrating not to have a concensus.

Anyway, I will not let this stop my will to get into the reserves.  I'm really determined and it's hard to change my mind with such little problems.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

l.viita said:
			
		

> ...What I still do not understand, and please, I do not intend to offend anyone working as a recruiter for the Forces, but...
> 
> Anyway, I will not let this stop my will to get into the reserves.  I'm really determined and it's hard to change my mind with such little problems.



I can't help you with any of the "why's" regarding different information given to you.  But as a fellow applicant, yes, remain determined--Provided you know you have the necessary pre-reqs/qualifications for your trade. (Just throwing that in there, as sometimes individuals have fantastic attitudes, but lack what they actually need for the choices they selected, so simply being positive won't help.)  Unfortunately, throughout my own process I have also received conflicting information on more than one occasion, so I understand your frustration.

The following has worked for me; Don't be afraid to seek clarification/ask follow-up questions to the information given to you.  Take tips/advisement under consideration and make sure you're doing everything you can on your end to remain competitive.  If for some reason you feel things aren't being understood accurately through emails or phone conversations, go to your RC and have a sit-down. Remain persistent, but patient. (Trust me, the latter is something I struggle with regularly, naturally being an impatient person.) Always be polite. 

Things will come together. Sometimes it takes longer than one would like, but they do eventually fall into place.  Good luck moving forward.


----------



## l.viita

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I can't help you with any of the "why's" regarding different information given to you.  But as a fellow applicant, yes, remain determined--Provided you know you have the necessary pre-reqs/qualifications for your trade. (Just throwing that in there, as sometimes individuals have fantastic attitudes, but lack what they actually need for the choices they selected, so simply being positive won't help.)  Unfortunately, throughout my own process I have also received conflicting information on more than one occasion, so I understand your frustration.
> 
> The following has worked for me; Don't be afraid to seek clarification/ask follow-up questions to the information given to you.  Take tips/advisement under consideration and make sure you're doing everything you can on your end to remain competitive.  If for some reason you feel things aren't being understood accurately through emails or phone conversations, go to your RC and have a sit-down. Remain persistent, but patient. (Trust me, the latter is something I struggle with regularly, naturally being an impatient person.) Always be polite.
> 
> Things will come together. Sometimes it takes longer than one would like, but they do eventually fall into place.  Good luck moving forward.



Thanks for the advices!  Well according to the people in charge of the recruiting at the reserve, I have a very competitive application. I'll check with the lieutenant there to seek some more details as to why it seems so contradictory for my studies, but he had an accident on his way home and was on a sick leave for a few days. 

I'm a hard-headed person, so it takes a lot to change my mind about some decisions I made. I guess in a way, it takes time and patience so that people who aren't so serious about it give up with the small contradictions. 

I'll give a call this week to do a follow-up on my application at my local reserve unit. But really, I doubt I need to worry, because most people I talked to claimed I had what it took for the trade; both for my studies and my working experience.


----------



## The_Falcon

George Wallace said:
			
		

> 1.  CFRG is no longer willing to hire Class B Reservists to run their CFRCs; or
> 
> 2.  Someone is too lazy to perform their administrative functions/duties.
> 
> Whatever the cause, it is looking like the system is on the way to a major breakdown.



Both were valid when I left last year, CFRG downsizing and some CFRC's Det's not having the most motivated or competent staff.


----------



## Daggss

Hey guys, 
I don't know if I should make a thread about this or not its pretty basic couple of questions and it seems the
Right place to ask.
So basically as the old story goes around here I've been wanting to join since I was 16. I got my papers
For the reserves but took another direction in life and couldn't join. I always kept that goal and am almost 21 now, Over the last months I have been going to the gym almost daily and preparing for bt if the chance i have the opportunity to serve. i have lost 30 pounds and am physically fit enough to join. I recently applied to the reg force for this is something that I want to make a career of. I know its hard and competitive to get in but I will try till I succeed this is something I need to do or else I know I will die old and upset that I never did. I have some volunteering but not a whole lot and only stepped up my workout in the last 3-4 months so on the application I only put 3 days a week of physical activity. I am also on a Rec kickball team with my boss but I didn't want to pump myself up I guess because it asks over a Year and not last 4 months so I rounded down. When I was talking to the recruiter here in calgary he said that for every 100 applications he looks at he rejects 90, without an interview I assume from the way it sounded. I guess my question is. Would a young guy with 2-3 years construction experience. And some light volunteering expierience and (as I put on my application even though I stepped up a lot recently) average physical fitness have at making it to that phase of the process. 
My step dad who was in the reserves in 2001 at 40 years old said i shouldn't have a problem and that it took up to a year for him to get sworn in. And also what is the average time it takes to receive any kind of information on where your application is? The recruiter also told me they might not even look at it out of CFVRC and basically has scared me and I feel like there's nothing that makes me stand out currently as a good candidate. Just too average or something...


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Daggss said:
			
		

> Hey guys...



You don't know unless you try. Users here, even ones in Recruiting, can only offer an educated guess based on the info you provided. 

It's my understanding that there are several variables/factors that make up how successful an applicant may be. What trade(s) are you interested in? Each trade has its own level of competitiveness. Hopefully you would be contacted to write the CFAT and complete the subsequent steps, in which case, how you score on those coupled with other elements earns you an overall 'applicant score' that may or may _not_ be enough to get you merit-listed and put you in the running for the job you want.

Length of time for contact, time-frame between each step during the recruiting process etc., varies greatly. There are some terrific threads detailing what I've mentioned in length.

If you weren't 'thrilled' with the recruiter you spoke to, don't be afraid to try again at a different RC or simply a different member. I walked away feeling very discouraged when I initially spoke with a recruiter in 2006. You might feel better after giving it another shot. Best of luck!


----------



## Daggss

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> You don't know unless you try. Users here, even ones in Recruiting, can only offer an educated guess based on the info you provided.
> 
> It's my understanding that there are several variables/factors that make up how successful an applicant may be. What trade(s) are you interested in? Each trade has its own level of competitiveness. Hopefully you would be contacted to write the CFAT and complete the subsequent steps, in which case, how you score on those coupled with other elements earns you an overall 'applicant score' that may or may _not_ be enough to get you merit-listed and put you in the running for the job you want.
> 
> Length of time for contact, time-frame between each step during the recruiting process etc., varies greatly. There are some terrific threads detailing what I've mentioned in length.
> 
> If you weren't 'thrilled' with the recruiter you spoke to, don't be afraid to try again at a different RC or simply a different member. I walked away feeling very discouraged when I initially spoke with a recruiter in 2006. You might feel better after giving it another shot. Best of luck!



Thanks for the info. I applied for the boatswain position and sonar operator. I also however wanted to apply for armoured soldier but the online application only allows you to choose navy, air or army at one time. The recruiter told me however this is something you bring up during the interview and that your choices on the online don't matter too much until the interview. I was told boatswain and armoured soldier are both open as of right now as those would be my first 2 choices. So generally I just have to wait and see and hope?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

> ...wait and see and hope?



Unfortunately, I'd have to say yes. That's about all one can do once they've submitted their application. Hopefully you know you have, at least, the minimum requirements for each--and of course, it always helps to have a little more than the minimum regardless of where one is applying. If you don't have the minimum requirements, you won't be processed further and depending on your trade, the minimum might not get you processed at all.

If you haven't heard anything within about 8 weeks regarding whether or not your application is moving forward, I'd give them a call. Absolute worst case IMO, is you might have to wait until next year (or next hiring for your trade(s)--whichever comes first) if for whatever reason you don't get processed this time around.  I submitted my app in the month of October and didn't hear anything until April. But I also applied when my trade wasn't open. Every file is different.


----------



## KerryBlue

Howdy everyone,  I'm currently undergoing the recruiting process and would like to know what I can do with the situation I find myself in. I've applied for Reg Force, through CFRC Toronto. I've just received my email, telling me to come in and bring my paper work, book CFAT etc.. But, I've decided to finish my university education as I have three years left, and I'm moving to Ottawa in September. I would still like to join the forces, but I think for the time being as a reservist. I have looked into the units in Ottawa, and made my decision. My first question, to have my application changed from REG Force to Reserve do I simply call CFRC Toronto, or should I go in and do it in person. My second question being should I try and finish my application through CFRC toronto, i.e the CFAT and Medical or do I have the application changed to Ottawa and finish everything up in Ottawa in the fall. My third, after I finish school I would like to serve in the Regular Force, how difficult is it to transfer from Pres. Reserve to Reg. Force? I mean, I understand that's in a few years, assuming I'm even selected for the reserves but just wondering. Anyways thanks for taking the time to read and respond. 

Alex


----------



## Daggss

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I'd have to say yes. That's about all one can do once they've submitted their application. Hopefully you know you have, at least, the minimum requirements for each--and of course, it always helps to have a little more than the minimum regardless of where one is applying. If you don't have the minimum requirements, you won't be processed further and depending on your trade, the minimum might not get you processed at all.
> 
> If you haven't heard anything within about 8 weeks regarding whether or not your application is moving forward, I'd give them a call. Absolute worst case IMO, is you might have to wait until next year (or next hiring for your trade(s)--whichever comes first) if for whatever reason you don't get processed this time around.  I submitted my app in the month of October and didn't hear anything until April. But I also applied when my trade wasn't open. Every file is different.



Well wish me luck and hopefully when I hear some good news one day ill be able to proudly post my join date


----------



## l.viita

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Howdy everyone,  I'm currently undergoing the recruiting process and would like to know what I can do with the situation I find myself in. I've applied for Reg Force, through CFRC Toronto. I've just received my email, telling me to come in and bring my paper work, book CFAT etc.. But, I've decided to finish my university education as I have three years left, and I'm moving to Ottawa in September. I would still like to join the forces, but I think for the time being as a reservist. I have looked into the units in Ottawa, and made my decision. My first question, to have my application changed from REG Force to Reserve do I simply call CFRC Toronto, or should I go in and do it in person. My second question being should I try and finish my application through CFRC toronto, i.e the CFAT and Medical or do I have the application changed to Ottawa and finish everything up in Ottawa in the fall. My third, after I finish school I would like to serve in the Regular Force, how difficult is it to transfer from Pres. Reserve to Reg. Force? I mean, I understand that's in a few years, assuming I'm even selected for the reserves but just wondering. Anyways thanks for taking the time to read and respond.
> 
> Alex



Recruiting for the reserves is made only by the reserve unit you are applying to, not through CFRC. I think the best thing to do would be to go to CFRC Toronto and have a chat with them, tell them what you have decided. They will be able to tell you what to do about your application  (I've been through a similar process, but nobody seemed to be sure what to do... opinions were different from one person to another). They will also be able to tell you which units are recruiting in Ottawa, and what trades are open there. But you will have to meet the recruiters from the unit you choose in Ottawa, and from there, fill the application for the reserves. You will most likely have to call North Bay and cancel you application for the Reg Forces (or so I've been told to do in my case). 

But really, CFRC can be of help when making such decisions, and they will be more than likely to be able to give you more informations about trades that are open in the reserve units in Ottawa. Hope this can help! Good luck! 



Sorry if my English is crappy, I'm not used to explain such things about recruiting in English.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

I write the CFAT next week, followed by the medical on the same day. Can anyone tell me if I should expect to meet with my file manager after these appointments? What I would like to know is when the interview is normally scheduled. Will it be the same day following my tests, or by phone sometime after?

Thanks


----------



## Cbbmtt

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> I write the CFAT next week, followed by the medical on the same day. Can anyone tell me if I should expect to meet with my file manager after these appointments? What I would like to know is when the interview is normally scheduled. Will it be the same day following my tests, or by phone sometime after?
> 
> Thanks



There is no correct answer to this question. Some have it the same day, some like myself have waited a month so far to be scheduled for an interview. They would of already told you if your interview was the same day I believe.


----------



## George Wallace

Perhaps, if you go back and read some of this thread, you will have a better idea.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

Thanks Cbbmtt and George,

I read back in this thread, and even used the search function! I do have a better idea now, which is to say I have no idea whatsoever. Seems Cbbmtt is right; interview scheduling is arbitrary. I'll just play it by ear.


----------



## DAA

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> I read back in this thread, and even used the search function! I do have a better idea now, which is to say I have no idea whatsoever. Seems Cbbmtt is right; interview scheduling is arbitrary. I'll just play it by ear.



There is NO rhym or reason as to why each CFRC does things differently.  Some people will have their CFAT, Medical and Interview on entirely different days, some will do the CFAT and Interview the same day and some will do all three on the same day.

Consider yourself lucky if you get all three done relatively quickly.


----------



## steiner0400

Hey everyone!
 I applied to the CF 2 weeks ago. I sent my paperwork in last week and I am waiting on the file to be transfered to my local CFRS here in london. I figure since I have been reading all of the stories on this thread - CONGRATS LOSTLY and everyone else who made it this year - I would post my story as it unfolds. 

 My civi career is a heavy equipment operator with 2 years experience and a highly accredited college course in the HEO field. 

 My only question thus far is do I print off and fill out the reliability screening forms on step 2 on the forces.ca website and send them in or do I wait until my file is received at my local CFRS and theyve contacted me?

 I hope to fast track this any way I can, even though its impossible to say how long it will all take. Enjoy my journey as it unfolds!

Trade choice 1- Armoured soldier
Trade choice 2- Artillery
Date applied - August 14, 2013
Documents at NB - August 23, 2013
File sent to CFRS - ...
Reliability screening - ...
Medical - ...
CFAT - ...
Interview - ...
Job offer - ...
Swearing in - ...
BMQ - ...


----------



## DAA

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> I applied to the CF 2 weeks ago. I sent my paperwork in last week and I am waiting on the file to be transfered to my local CFRS here in london. I figure since I have been reading all of the stories on this thread - CONGRATS LOSTLY and everyone else who made it this year - I would post my story as it unfolds.
> My civi career is a heavy equipment operator with 2 years experience and a highly accredited college course in the HEO field.
> My only question thus far is do I print off and fill out the reliability screening forms on step 2 on the forces.ca website and send them in or do I wait until my file is received at my local CFRS and theyve contacted me?
> I hope to fast track this any way I can, even though its impossible to say how long it will all take. Enjoy my journey as it unfolds!
> Trade choice 1- Armoured soldier
> Trade choice 2- Artillery
> Date applied - August 14, 2013
> Documents at NB - August 23, 2013
> File sent to CFRS - ...
> Reliability screening - ...
> Medical - ...
> CFAT - ...
> Interview - ...
> Job offer - ...
> Swearing in - ...
> BMQ - ...



Once you local CFRC receives your file, they will contact you and then email you the forms that they need to have filled out.  In the mean time, it's a waiting game.

With an HEO Diploma/Crse, you might want to consider Cbt Engr?


----------



## steiner0400

DAA said:
			
		

> Once you local CFRC receives your file, they will contact you and then email you the forms that they need to have filled out.  In the mean time, it's a waiting game.
> 
> With an HEO Diploma/Crse, you might want to consider Cbt Engr?



I considered it, but since my older brother who has been in service 10 years has a higher rank than I would is in the combat engineer trade, I would just rather not risk having to take orders from him.  I know its not very practical that I would have to, I just dont want that to happen. He basically signed himself out of our family as soon as he married his current wife.


----------



## George Wallace

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> I considered it, but since my older brother who has been in service 10 years has a higher rank than I would is in the combat engineer trade, I would just rather not risk having to take orders from him.  I know its not very practical that I would have to, I just dont want that to happen. He basically signed himself out of our family as soon as he married his current wife.



So what.  If he is of a higher rank and you are under him, he will give you orders; and you will carry them out.  Family relations/feuds have nothing to do with the performance of your duties.  You are already starting out with a "negative attitude".


----------



## steiner0400

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So what.  If he is of a higher rank and you are under him, he will give you orders; and you will carry them out.  Family relations/feuds have nothing to do with the performance of your duties.  You are already starting out with a "negative attitude".



I have a very positive attitude on joing the forces, in fact, I waited 2 years for my current girlfriend to go along with it. 

The reason I dont want to have to take any order from him is he has an extreme superiority complex and infact tried to notion me not to join the forces because 'its not the life for me'. Ive been heart set on this decision for 14 years just couldnt carry it out until now due to physique and relationships. All of my family believes I am the smarter sibling and think a military career could bring me many years of happiness. We all also believe he doesnt want me to join because he is affraid of someone in the family having a more accomplished life than he. 

Ive gone through college with honours, Graduated highschool before applying and Im a more dedicated personality than he. However, I feel is if he had any sort of command over me (I believe hes either a cpl or sgt by now since he doesnt really inform his REAL family on any sort of milestones), he would take the command too far.


----------



## George Wallace

If that is true....Again; So What.


----------



## Daggss

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> I have a very positive attitude on joing the forces, in fact, I waited 2 years for my current girlfriend to go along with it.
> 
> The reason I dont want to have to take any order from him is he has an extreme superiority complex and infact tried to notion me not to join the forces because 'its not the life for me'. Ive been heart set on this decision for 14 years just couldnt carry it out until now due to physique and relationships. All of my family believes I am the smarter sibling and think a military career could bring me many years of happiness. We all also believe he doesnt want me to join because he is affraid of someone in the family having a more accomplished life than he.
> 
> Ive gone through college with honours, Graduated highschool before applying and Im a more dedicated personality than he. However, I feel is if he had any sort of command over me (I believe hes either a cpl or sgt by now since he doesnt really inform his REAL family on any sort of milestones), he would take the command too far.



You make it sound like a competition. I'm more dedicated then him, My family thinks I'm a better and smarter person, I've got a degree with honours.

It doesn't sound like a commitment to serving your country and to yourself and to bettering yourself as a person and helping society by paying it back.


----------



## steiner0400

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If that is true....Again; So What.



Personal preference I suppose. Ill be sure t add Combat engineer to my list of jobs applying for when I call the North Bay office next week (2 weeks post documentation arrival.) assuming I didnt forget having put that in my application.


----------



## steiner0400

Daggss said:
			
		

> You make it sound like a competition. I'm more dedicated then him, My family thinks I'm a better and smarter person, I've got a degree with honours.
> 
> It doesn't sound like a commitment to serving your country and to yourself and to bettering yourself as a person and helping society by paying it back.



Its in no way a competition, I simply do not want to serve in my brothers footsteps. I want to be my own person and not give him the impression I am following him. Thats the reason I chose artillery and armour; very related fields, yet not the same.

Im not on here to argue, also. It would be nice if it came off as I was being spoken TO and not spoken AT. 

Im sure saying that previous statement will make it seem like im not mentally prepared for BMQ however, Im not in BMQ so I still have a say in how Im spoken to.


----------



## Cbbmtt

It would be nice if it came off as I was being spoken TO and not spoken AT. [/quote]

I read this and felt like hiding under a rock and I didn't even say it. 

So you don't want to take orders from him because he has a superiority complex? Or because you don't respect your brother? Because anyone in my opinion of a higher rank than you is going to be superior to you, but maybe not having a complex.

I'm just a recruit trying to get in like yourself so I couldn't tell you what it's going to be like, but you should listen to these guys on here and maybe go purchase some thicker skin.


----------



## Jon1919

I would simply like to have a general idea of the probability of acceptance into the military as either an infantryman, crewman or artilleryman as these are the trades I have applied for. ANY information would be helpful and appreciated. I applied less than a week ago so I'm not surprised I haven't received any sort of response but I am simply curious as to my chances. Thanks


----------



## Teager

Jon1919 said:
			
		

> I would simply like to have a general idea of the probability of acceptance into the military as either an infantryman, crewman or artilleryman as these are the trades I have applied for. ANY information would be helpful and appreciated. I applied less than a week ago so I'm not surprised I haven't received any sort of response but I am simply curious as to my chances. Thanks



 :facepalm: How is anyone suppose to tell you your probability of being accepted? You still have to pass the CFAT, medical, interview, and background check. No one here knows you or what your qualifications are. All you can do is go through the process and be prepared the best you can be to beat out other applicants. If you want info start reading the many threads that will give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Teager said:
			
		

> :facepalm: How is anyone suppose to tell you your probability of being accepted? You still have to pass the CFAT, medical, interview, and background check. No one here knows you or what your qualifications are. All you can do is go through the process and be prepared the best you can be to beat out other applicants. If you want info start reading the many threads that will give you an idea of what to expect.



Jon1919: The above response is the most helpful that you'll receive.


----------



## lmc1987

I am trying to get information about LOGO recruitment 2013. I had my interview back in March at the Toronto CFRC and was told I would be merit listed. But it was requested at that time for me to submit some medical tests. All have been submitted except my allergy test which I have tried to expedite to the best of my abilities but it seems to be taking a long time - they will be submitted the first week of September. I am wondering what the selection date is for the Logistics Officer trade and if the late submission of this last test will compromise my chances. Also, if I miss the September selection, when will be the next for LOGO? 

Thank you.


----------



## pbi

lmc1987 said:
			
		

> I am trying to get information about LOGO recruitment 2013. I had my interview back in March at the Toronto CFRC and was told I would be merit listed.



OK...have you gone back to the CFRC to discuss this, or checked the CF Recruiting website? Your post doesn't say what digging you've done on your own.



> But it was requested at that time for me to submit some medical tests. All have been submitted except my allergy test which I have tried to expedite to the best of my abilities but it seems to be taking a long time - they will be submitted the first week of September.



Until these tests are submitted and reviewed, there may not be much progress on your file. The CF is (understandably) reluctant to accept people with potential medical liabilities without checking out each case.



> I am wondering what the selection date is for the Logistics Officer trade and if the late submission of this last test will compromise my chances. Also, if I miss the September selection, when will be the next for LOGO?



I wouldn't get worked up over course dates if your medical situation hasn't been clarified yet. Once your file is approved, the CFRC will get it back, and should then, if you're suitable in all other respects, indicate a likely course date. At this point you should know that course dates do sometimes change, for a whole host of reasons. Be patient and stay in touch with the CFRC.


----------



## glahaye

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes.  The CFRC would book them there or in other cases, a YMCA; or whatever testing facility is available to that CFRC.



Hi,

Would you happen to know more about how to take the EXPRES at a civilan location?  I live in Vancouver and am trying to join as a reservist.  My application was going along pretty well until I was told the Vancouver / New Westminster recruiting center lost their former person responsible for physical testing.  I was also told they just put in a request to Ottawa to find a new one but that it might take a while before they are granted the funds for a new member or contractor.  The next BMOQ is coming fast and I don't want to be rolled to the following one because of this.  I'm willing to go to Esquimalt (where I assume they have the personnel to perform the physical) or pay for my own test at a civilian center approved for giving the EXPRES.  I did mention that at the recruiting center but got various and sometimes contradictory and confused responses to my statement.  I'm thinking if I offer a clear solution, I might be able to ensure my file is processed in time for the next BMOQ.

Any information is appreciated.

Thanks.



Recruiting Centre: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: ENGR
Trade Choice 2: SIGS
Trade Choice 3: LOG
Application Date: 2013-03-19
First Contact: 2013-06-14
CFAT: 2013-08-27
Medical: 2013-08-29
Physical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swearing In: TBD


----------



## Cameron G

Hello I'm planning on joining the reserves with the intent to eventually become an intelligence officer, I have a few questions though, I have looked on every post on here for anything involving these questions and have found nothing. It would be nice if someone could shed some light on these.    

1. What classes would you suggest I take for grade 12 to improve my chances at becoming an intelligence operator/officer?

2. When should I apply? Considering I am planning on getting a B-COM the following year I was wondering when would be best so I could do basic training over the summer.

3. Where do I apply?

4. How long does it take between signing up and being sent to basic training? 

5. Can I do my basic training on the summer between highschool and university and then do my job specific training the next summer?

6. What is the process after requesting to join the reserves at a recruitment office? Do I get some paper work or a “we’ll call you when we can”?

7. What kind of paperwork and activities are involved between requesting a job at the recruitment center and being sent to BMQ?

8. While at university will I be able to become an officer during my education or would I have to wait until completion of my education to take the step from operator to officer?
Any tips on preparation for joining? (workout, food, education, things to buy etc.)


----------



## Michael OLeary

Cameron G said:
			
		

> 1. What classes would you suggest I take for grade 12 to improve my chances at becoming an intelligence operator/officer?



English and math courses, the Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT) has components on language and math/spatial concepts, it doesn't matter what else you know if you don't pass the CFAT. 



			
				Cameron G said:
			
		

> 2. When should I apply? Considering I am planning on getting a B-COM the following year I was wondering when would be best so I could do basic training over the summer.



Go visit the loval unit you want to join. Talk to the Recruiter, tell him or her that you want to join. Choose either officer or operator tracks and commit to it, you're wasting everyone's time by think you'll join as an operator and switch tracks after a year. In any case, switching isn't just a matter of asking for it.



			
				Cameron G said:
			
		

> 3. Where do I apply?



Start with the local unit. They will tell you what process to follow with the Recruiting System. If the unit doesn't have any vacancies, starting a file with the Recruting System will not create one for you.



			
				Cameron G said:
			
		

> 4. How long does it take between signing up and being sent to basic training?



The usual routine it to swear someone in shortly before their training starts. There is no defined timeline, it varies.



			
				Cameron G said:
			
		

> 5. Can I do my basic training on the summer between highschool and university and then do my job specific training the next summer?



That will depend on when the local units/ brigade conduct Basic training. You may not start it until during your first year of university (assuming and officer track) with the intent that your first summer of occupational training will be the summer after your first year of university. 



			
				Cameron G said:
			
		

> 6. What is the process after requesting to join the reserves at a recruitment office? Do I get some paper work or a “we’ll call you when we can”?



Start by talking to your local unit. They will explaian the process to you.



			
				Cameron G said:
			
		

> 7. What kind of paperwork and activities are involved between requesting a job at the recruitment center and being sent to BMQ?



You will be given forms to fill out and appointments for tests, medical,e tc. There is much detail on that art of the process on these forums. You will be kept informed by your recruiter, be prepared to meet all timings and return all paperwork promptly. Start reading the recruiting threads for a nauseating amount of detail.



			
				Cameron G said:
			
		

> 8. While at university will I be able to become an officer during my education or would I have to wait until completion of my education to take the step from operator to officer?



Reserve officer are commissioned during their training while still in university. See above for comments regarding operator vs officer at this stage.



			
				Cameron G said:
			
		

> Any tips on preparation for joining? (workout, food, education, things to buy etc.)



site:army.ca BMQ AND tips

Those links should take care of all your BMQ questions.

Bonus reply:

site:army.ca intelligence AND officer


----------



## Cameron G

Thank you SO MUCH I've spent the last three days looking for those answers!


----------



## Daggss

so i applied a bit ago to for the boatswain and Armour soldier position.
i am a physically fit 20 yr old male, high school diploma who works out 5x a week and has 3 hrs of volunteering a week. that scores me a 15 which equals a 3.
both of the trades i applied for require a 5 and i found this out when i went in and talked to a recruiter. he told me basically i have no chance at joining any combat arms and now i hang my head in shame and am pretty upset about it. i want to make myself good enough to earn  the 20 points for a 5, but i want to spend the next few years of my life in the military not at school to earn the next points i need. i just so i could hopefully join the combat arms. he told me to look at support roles because they are lower scored and are in high demand apparently so out of all the other roles the only ones that made me excited and i think would be cool trades would be the air weapons system tech and the mobile support equipment operator.

so after doing a little research and deciding its go time for round 2 on my application i go back to the apply now website and find out i am locked out of my account. thinking maybe its cause the other one failed i got a new gc key. it then gave me the option of bring my old information up from my other account with a confirmation code i did all that and took the confirmation code and put it in annnnd it locked me out again. what am i doing wrong?

what is the next step do i make a new gc key again and just forget about the last application. whole new one or am i too just wait. I've called the office and i got nothing as no one answered but i just don't know what to do at this point. 

i feel like i would make a great soldier and am sad that i am just not smart enough to be able to qualify for combat arms. but am happy that i found roles in the support area that i feel i could benefit the forces in and enjoy my time serving, if i get the opportunity too. i will try to raise my number but it feels with what i can do the only way to raise it to a 20 will take years.


----------



## DAA

Daggss said:
			
		

> so i applied a bit ago to for the boatswain and Armour soldier position.
> i am a physically fit 20 yr old male, high school diploma who works out 5x a week and has 3 hrs of volunteering a week. that scores me a 15 which equals a 3.
> both of the trades i applied for require a 5 and i found this out when i went in and talked to a recruiter. he told me basically i have no chance at joining any combat arms and now i hang my head in shame and am pretty upset about it. i want to make myself good enough to earn  the 20 points for a 5, but i want to spend the next few years of my life in the military not at school to earn the next points i need. i just so i could hopefully join the combat arms. he told me to look at support roles because they are lower scored and are in high demand apparently so out of all the other roles the only ones that made me excited and i think would be cool trades would be the air weapons system tech and the mobile support equipment operator.
> 
> so after doing a little research and deciding its go time for round 2 on my application i go back to the apply now website and find out i am locked out of my account. thinking maybe its cause the other one failed i got a new gc key. it then gave me the option of bring my old information up from my other account with a confirmation code i did all that and took the confirmation code and put it in annnnd it locked me out again. what am i doing wrong?
> 
> what is the next step do i make a new gc key again and just forget about the last application. whole new one or am i too just wait. I've called the office and i got nothing as no one answered but i just don't know what to do at this point.
> 
> i feel like i would make a great soldier and am sad that i am just not smart enough to be able to qualify for combat arms. but am happy that i found roles in the support area that i feel i could benefit the forces in and enjoy my time serving, if i get the opportunity too. i will try to raise my number but it feels with what i can do the only way to raise it to a 20 will take years.



Couple of questions......

1.  Can you put a definition on your term of "I applied a bit ago"?
2.  Was your original application CLOSED and if so when was it closed and were you told to "reapply"?


----------



## Daggss

DAA said:
			
		

> Couple of questions......
> 
> 1.  Can you put a definition on your term of "I applied a bit ago"?
> 2.  Was your original application CLOSED and if so when was it closed and were you told to "reapply"?



1. A month and a half ago
2. i don't know if it was closed they just told me i was deemed uncompetitive and he told me to reapply asap, today if i wanted to. I wasn't going to today because its a little soon but i wanted to look at what i put and just add in the recent volunteering i have done. and then just talk to one of my brothers friends who is serving. see if maybe he could help me on some possible trade choices and maybe something that i missed that i might enjoy


----------



## DAA

Daggss said:
			
		

> 1. A month and a half ago
> 2. i don't know if it was closed they just told me i was deemed uncompetitive and he told me to reapply asap, today if i wanted to. I wasn't going to today because its a little soon but i wanted to look at what i put and just add in the recent volunteering i have done. and then just talk to one of my brothers friends who is serving. see if maybe he could help me on some possible trade choices and maybe something that i missed that i might enjoy



Scoring levels changed about a month ago, so chances are the recruiter you spoke with probably isn't aware of this.  As a result, you probably do qualify for the occupations you have chosen.  They should have gone through your application with you and then just "updated" your application "on site".       :facepalm:


----------



## Daggss

DAA said:
			
		

> Scoring levels changed about a month ago, so chances are the recruiter you spoke with probably isn't aware of this.  As a result, you probably do qualify for the occupations you have chosen.  They should have gone through your application with you and then just "updated" your application "on site".       :facepalm:



that's good and bad to hear at the same time. he seemed very helpful to talk too but no mention of updating my application while i was there. i told him i did have stuff to add but he just told me to go and reapply online. i also wanted to apply across branches and the online application doesn't allow that. as in i wanted to apply Armour and boatswain but could only put boatswain on my application but he said Armour is at a 5 as well so i still had no chance. ill have to book a day off work next week and go talk to him for awhile i guess. i managed to talk to someone from Det Edmonton about the gckey and they told me that tomorrow i will have to call Ontario and have them reset it. he gave me the PPP scoring sheet but even with my updated stuff i am still only at a 3 (15) with my stuff and i don't wanna lie just for the 1 extra point to get to a 4 cause I'm sure it would bite me in the ass.

should i reapply for the same trades along with a support role? is there the chance that i qualify now even with such and average score? below average maybe even? i don't know what the general score is for people. all i know i want to do this so badly. i recently was given an article from a Regina newspaper about how new recruits are unmotivated and not as physically fit as the army wants them to be but i have been working out hard to be ready and am so ready to commit myself. i feel like getting rejected was a blow but at the same time shows that i have to work hard to get in.


----------



## DAA

Most applicants to the CF, when they are applying online, have a tendancy to "under value" themselves, which is not uncommon even when applying for a civilian job.  This is why Recruiters need to go over the application with you, if you're given the chance.  When you are applying, if you "think" it counts, then just go ahead and put it in!!!!  Your not going to be burnt at the stake for it and it won't be held against you.  I say "Tomato" you say "Tomatoe".

For a Recruiter to tell you to just go ahead and "reapply" online to update your application, is passing the buck, when they can just update it right there on the spot!!!

I am sure you have something to offer to the CF and at this point in time the only thing that comes to mind is "piss poor service" to start with.

To answer your other questions,........

1. The online application has NOT been updated in years, so it is painful  (how hard is html programming these days?)  So you have to follow up with an email to make your occupation changes.
2.  GCKey is beyond the control of Canadian Forces and is managed by the Government of Canada.  So even if you ask the CF for help in this regard, there is nothing that the CF do. (thanks for Partners)

To make the process simple.........Just "re-apply".


----------



## Daggss

DAA said:
			
		

> Most applicants to the CF, when they are applying online, have a tendancy to "under value" themselves, which is not uncommon even when applying for a civilian job.  This is why Recruiters need to go over the application with you, if you're given the chance.  When you are applying, if you "think" it counts, then just go ahead and put it in!!!!  Your not going to be burnt at the stake for it and it won't be held against you.  I say "Tomato" you say "Tomatoe".
> 
> For a Recruiter to tell you to just go ahead and "reapply" online to update your application, is passing the buck, when they can just update it right there on the spot!!!
> 
> I am sure you have something to offer to the CF and at this point in time the only thing that comes to mind is "piss poor service" to start with.
> 
> To answer your other questions,........
> 
> 1. The online application has NOT been updated in years, so it is painful  (how hard is html programming these days?)  So you have to follow up with an email to make your occupation changes.
> 2.  GCKey is beyond the control of Canadian Forces and is managed by the Government of Canada.  So even if you ask the CF for help in this regard, there is nothing that the CF do. (thanks for Partners)
> 
> To make the process simple.........Just "re-apply".



Thank you for all the information I appreciate you taking the time to talk and answer these questions, Just wanted to throw that out there,

Would I email the CFVRC with the changes or is that something I should Email Det Calgary if it makes it there again?
And I know for a fact I under valued myself because I was nervous about it. There is lots of things Ive done that I thought maybe would make me desirable that I put in my application like Police Cadets and such. Do you know if they look at the type of activities you do or is it just the numbers and scores they look at regardless of activities?

It sucks to know that he could have updated it then and there and it would have been nice too have gone over it with him as well. Seeing as I took the afternoon off work for the sole purpose of going there, and got there with plenty of time left in the day, Just in case the opportunity to stay awhile to talk arose just to see what was happening, And I did tell him that as well.
I definitely will apply again. I will apply with the support roles as the first jobs and re apply for Armour as you said the standards have changed and IF, Hopefully by everything that is good and great in the world, I get to the medical and even the interview I can bring it up there?


----------



## DAA

Daggss said:
			
		

> Would I email the CFVRC with the changes or is that something I should Email Det Calgary if it makes it there again?
> And I know for a fact I under valued myself because I was nervous about it. There is lots of things Ive done that I thought maybe would make me desirable that I put in my application like Police Cadets and such. Do you know if they look at the type of activities you do or is it just the numbers and scores they look at regardless of activities?



I would email both CFVRC and also Calgary once you have re-applied.  But do yourself a favour and take your time filling out the application and consider "everything and anything".  I am sure there is alot you missed the first ime around!


----------



## AUstin168100

Hello everyone i'm new to this site and i'm only 15 , I turn 16 in December and was planning to join the reserves , is this a good choice?


----------



## mariomike

AUstin168100 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone i'm new to this site and i'm only 15 , I turn 16 in December and was planning to join the reserves , is this a good choice?



I joined the Reserves when I turned 16. Can't say for others, but I found it worthwhile.


----------



## jeffb

I did as well. The one caution I would give you is that it can be quite demanding managing training time and school work if you are not used to multitasking. Just make sure you have a good plan going in otherwise you may find your grades slip and depending on what you want to do after High School, this can be a problem.


----------



## AUstin168100

Ok thanks everyone , also is there usually a long wait for them to respond to your application for reserves? and also how many times a week would I have to go ? and do I have to complete full soldier training before I get paid?


----------



## Teager

AUstin168100 said:
			
		

> Ok thanks everyone , also is there usually a long wait for them to respond to your application for reserves? and also how many times a week would I have to go ? and do I have to complete full soldier training before I get paid?



All of your questions have been asked and answered before. Read and search the forums.

This has much of the info your looking for.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109795.0.html


----------



## AUstin168100

thanks that link helped a lot !


----------



## NorthWinds

Hi there, I applied back in February (was told to by the recruiter that came to the high school) for regular force infantry. Last I heard from anyone was July 20th that my file was waiting to be processed and I should be contacted shortly. I haven't been able to get ahold of anyone since then. Is this normal? I have this terrifying mental image of my application buried and forgotten somewhere and I don't want to miss my shot. Trying to get the rest my life together and it's a little nerve wracking. And there's only so many push-ups I can do in a day for stress relief.   
Thanks for tolerating another concerned hopeful.


----------



## DAA

NorthWinds said:
			
		

> Hi there, I applied back in February (was told to by the recruiter that came to the high school) for regular force infantry. Last I heard from anyone was July 20th that my file was waiting to be processed and I should be contacted shortly. I haven't been able to get ahold of anyone since then. Is this normal? I have this terrifying mental image of my application buried and forgotten somewhere and I don't want to miss my shot. Trying to get the rest my life together and it's a little nerve wracking. And there's only so many push-ups I can do in a day for stress relief.
> Thanks for tolerating another concerned hopeful.



Who did you hear from on 20 Jul, your local CFRC?


----------



## avn3466

Hello I'm new to the forum. I am applying for UTPNCM and want to be an Aerospace engineering officer. Acadia offers an engineering option where you complete the first two years at Acadia and go to Dalhousie for the remaining two years. Anyone know if they would accept this program for UTPNCM. My other option is to go to Dalhousie in for the entire degree. I am currently posted to Greenwood, ns. Would Dalhousie count as the geographical area or would it be denied? Would it be a cost move?


----------



## NorthWinds

It was North Bay, I was told the applications were all online this year and that I HAD to apply through the CFVRC.


----------



## steiner0400

NorthWinds said:
			
		

> It was North Bay, I was told the applications were all online this year and that I HAD to apply through the CFVRC.



I'm basically at the same step as you. My best advice is to just relax, give them a call.. call. call. call. call... Other than that, best of luck, Hopefully BMQ next spring/summer. 
As you can see I applied a month ago and sent my files in 2.5 weeks ago. I'm calling for an update tomorrow, however, I do not expect to get through to a recruiter.


----------



## NorthWinds

Yeah... I called Edmonton 4-5 times and North Bay the same. Never got an answer. Might have to drive (7 hours) to Edmonton and go knock on the front door. Heck, I'll camp outside the door if that's what it takes. I'm going back to work though so phoning is out. Might try a few (polite) emails...


----------



## Cbbmtt

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> I'm basically at the same step as you. My best advice is to just relax, give them a call.. call. call. call. call... Other than that, best of luck, Hopefully BMQ next spring/summer.
> As you can see I applied a month ago and sent my files in 2.5 weeks ago. I'm calling for an update tomorrow, however, I do not expect to get through to a recruiter.



It can take a couple months to go from the online application to the recruitment center. In my opinion "give them a call call call" is not the answer. If the application hasn't hit the recruiting center within a month I would suggest 1 email to confirm that your application has been received online.


----------



## NorthWinds

With all do respect, it has been more than a "couple months"... I don't even know where it is, but I will remain patient and pleasant on the phone as I track it down.


----------



## Pat.Sim

> that scores me a 15 which equals a 3. both of the trades i applied for require a 5


  Can someone please explain this to me? I just applied, all for combat arms, and the guy that originally posted this quote seems to be a bit more competitive then me. And apparently he isn't even competitive enough. Can someone please explain how this scoring system works what it is and how to raise "my level" if need be.  Sorry if this has been posted previously I couldn't find anything on google.


----------



## nn1988

NorthWinds said:
			
		

> Trying to get the rest my life together and it's a little nerve wracking. And there's only so many push-ups I can do in a day for stress relief.



They are currently in the process of changing the physical requirements. The new test is called the FORCE test. It's quite a bit toned down from before- not that I've personally done it.  

Seriously, it's always better to go in person, you'll be able to get some one on one time with a recruiter and whine  :boring: - not too sure if that'll speed up the process from thereon. You should call ahead and schedule an appointment as they can be busy - don't give up on getting someone on the phone. In the mean time, make sure to have your last 10 years in detail; past residences; work history and family contact information ready to go.If you do,  the application paperwork they give you will be a breeze. If you've had a multitude of jobs, request your records of employment. Also, prepare for the CFAT which used to see if you qualify for a given trade and get fit!

Good luck!


----------



## mariomike

Pat.Sim said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain this to me? I just applied, all for combat arms, and the guy that originally posted this quote seems to be a bit more competitive then me. And apparently he isn't even competitive enough. Can someone please explain how this scoring system works what it is and how to raise "my level" if need be.  Sorry if this has been posted previously I couldn't find anything on google.



Hope this helps.

New online application and 1-5scale  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/111016.0/nowap.html


----------



## Pat.Sim

Thanks mariomike, I guess I wasn't using the right key words for search!


----------



## mariomike

You are welcome.

You may also find this topic of discussion useful.

new scoring system?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/100759.0


----------



## NorthWinds

I can't go in person: I live 7 hours from Edmonton and 14 from Vancouver, 9 from Calgary. I can't phone either as I'm working 7-7 every day for the next two months. I will be able to get away to do an aptitude test ect but not for anything else.


----------



## Flavus101

If you cannot find time to make a phone call how will you have time for the other parts of the process?  :-\


----------



## nn1988

NorthWinds said:
			
		

> I can't go in person: I live 7 hours from Edmonton and 14 from Vancouver, 9 from Calgary. I can't phone either as I'm working 7-7 every day for the next two months. I will be able to get away to do an aptitude test ect but not for anything else.



I thought you were willing to camp outside the CFRC if the need be. Your previous statement was very misleading and contradictory to the one posted just above.  :facepalm:


----------



## Cbbmtt

NorthWinds said:
			
		

> I can't go in person: I live 7 hours from Edmonton and 14 from Vancouver, 9 from Calgary. I can't phone either as I'm working 7-7 every day for the next two months. I will be able to get away to do an aptitude test ect but not for anything else.



Send an e-mail? I only deal with my recruitment center through email and I've had a ton of correspondence.


----------



## NorthWinds

"Willing" and "able" are unfortunately two different things.  :-\ Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## NorthWinds

To answer the above queries, push comes to shove I'll find a different line of work if that's what it takes. I don't particularly like what I'm doing now, but the pay is fantastic for someone with a highschool diploma and little training. I need the work experience and the money currently; ideally I'll have an RRSP started in a month with a few grand in the bank. The main reason I'm pipelining is because financially it'll set me up for later in life (ideally with a Forces career starting in the near future). It's not that I don't have TIME to call, it's that I start before the offices open and end the day after they close. I'm trying my luck with more emails currently, but I remember reading something about nation-wide training until the 16th (can anyone verify this?) so I don't expect a quick response. Sorry if I sounded snappy or impolite, not trying to flame anyone for trying to help. I shall be more cautious in the future.


----------



## Pat.Sim

OK, so a quick question, I have done a little research and nothing popped up (kind of expecting mariomike to make me seem a little technologically illiterate  ;D). My application was sent to my local RC last week from north bay. My RC was closed for the past week and a half and opens again on Monday. Now I don't expect to hear from them for a little while, but what would you consider an "appropriate" amount of time to wait before giving them a call for a status on my application? 

(I did find posts on "contacting your recruiter" but this question itself was never brought up)

Any idea's are appreciated.
Thanks in advance, Patrick


----------



## DAA

Pat.Sim said:
			
		

> OK, so a quick question, I have done a little research and nothing popped up (kind of expecting mariomike to make me seem a little technologically illiterate  ;D). My application was sent to my local RC last week from north bay. My RC was closed for the past week and a half and opens again on Monday. Now I don't expect to hear from them for a little while, but what would you consider an "appropriate" amount of time to wait before giving them a call for a status on my application?
> (I did find posts on "contacting your recruiter" but this question itself was never brought up)
> Any idea's are appreciated.
> Thanks in advance, Patrick



Alot depends on which RC you are dealing with.  Them contacting you depends on their volume of traffic/applications, so if you are dealing with a large Centre, it could be awhile.

Nevertheless, if you don't hear anything within two weeks, then it wouldn't be unreasonable for you to contact them first.


----------



## Pat.Sim

Thanks for the reply DAA! Does anyone have any experience the Calgary RC? Just excited to get the ball rolling!


----------



## NorthWinds

I know the feeling Pat I got a call finally today and am about to start round 2 with the paperwork! Thanks for the help everyone and for the awesome recruiter who took the time to track down my application even though it wasn't his job.


----------



## prhray

Hello. I am an applicant to the army reserve. My application process has been marred by obstacles/mishaps etc that were only recently sorted out, which prolonged the application process. I checked the application status today, which is drafted and awaiting for signature from Captain XXX. The file has not been sent to Ottawa yet. So given my situation, how likely is it that I can start basic training at the end of September?
Thanks.


----------



## PMedMoe

If it hasn't been sent to Ottawa yet, I'd say your chances are slim to none, and slim just walked out the door.


----------



## Hudyma

Ouch,
Unfortunately I am in a similar position.  I submitted my application to CFVRC North Bay around March and as far as I know, no progress has been made.
I have gone to visit the local recruitment center to inquire about it, but every time I've gone, they've said that they have yet to receive it.  They told me two weeks ago that they would call me when they finally received it.  I don't think it's going to happen unfortunately, and I wouldn't be surprised if they're just getting sick of my face.


----------



## DAA

Hudyma said:
			
		

> Ouch,
> Unfortunately I am in a similar position.  I submitted my application to CFVRC North Bay around March and as far as I know, no progress has been made.
> I have gone to visit the local recruitment center to inquire about it, but every time I've gone, they've said that they have yet to receive it.  They told me two weeks ago that they would call me when they finally received it.  I don't think it's going to happen unfortunately, and I wouldn't be surprised if they're just getting sick of my face.



Which local CFRC have you been talking to?


----------



## steiner0400

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> It can take a couple months to go from the online application to the recruitment center. In my opinion "give them a call call call" is not the answer. If the application hasn't hit the recruiting center within a month I would suggest 1 email to confirm that your application has been received online.



 It has now been 1 month (4 full weeks) since my paperwork has been received (according to canada post (express postage)) I have since called at the 2 week mark, 3 week mark, and today, the 4 week mark. I am yet to actually get through to anyone at the north bay office - using both the 1-866 and 1-705 numbers as well as my local RC - including 2 e-mails - to the address which asked for my paperwork - within the 1 month period, all of which regarding whether or not my paperwork has actually been received at their office and attached to my file. All I'm looking for is comfirmation that my file is being assessed or at least lined up for assessment. 

Does anyone know the CURRENT process inwhich they take to contact the applicant about documentation received and application status. 
Or does anyone have a more direct e-mail that I could use to contact a recruiter at the North Bay office?

Any assistance on the matter would be appreciated as I am at my whits end at this point. 
I may go to the recruiter physically here today to check with them for myself.

Thanks, all.


----------



## DAA

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> It has now been 1 month (4 full weeks) since my paperwork has been received (according to canada post (express postage)) I have since called at the 2 week mark, 3 week mark, and today, the 4 week mark. I am yet to actually get through to anyone at the north bay office - using both the 1-866 and 1-705 numbers as well as my local RC - including 2 e-mails - to the address which asked for my paperwork - within the 1 month period, all of which regarding whether or not my paperwork has actually been received at their office and attached to my file. All I'm looking for is comfirmation that my file is being assessed or at least lined up for assessment.
> 
> Does anyone know the CURRENT process inwhich they take to contact the applicant about documentation received and application status.
> Or does anyone have a more direct e-mail that I could use to contact a recruiter at the North Bay office?
> 
> Any assistance on the matter would be appreciated as I am at my whits end at this point.
> I may go to the recruiter physically here today to check with them for myself.
> 
> Thanks, all.



Based on your application date and given the fact that your emails are not being returned, my guess would be that it has already been sent to your local CFRC.

You may want to check with them!!!


----------



## steiner0400

DAA said:
			
		

> Based on your application date and given the fact that your emails are not being returned, my guess would be that it has already been sent to your local CFRC.
> 
> You may want to check with them!!!



Thanks for the extremely PROMPT and I do mean quick response. 

I believe I will get my butt in gear and go talk to them today before 4 and see if they can help me in any way. 

Ill keep everyone posted with what I know.


----------



## steiner0400

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the extremely PROMPT and I do mean quick response.
> 
> I believe I will get my butt in gear and go talk to them today before 4 and see if they can help me in any way.
> 
> Ill keep everyone posted with what I know.



It seems after goin in person to my Local RC here in London, that My file was sent to my RC shortly after being received at North Bay.

I will be bringing in my forms to the RC on Monday and with any luck be scheduled for an APT test then or soon after! 

Keep following this journey... Can't contain my excitement for what my future holds. ;D


----------



## Hudyma

DAA said:
			
		

> Which local CFRC have you been talking to?


I have been talking to the people at CFRC Sudbury.


----------



## Pat.Sim

Another thing I would like to add.. When emailing, or even leaving a voice message, be sure to give them sufficient information about you. If your message is simply something like "Hi this is John Smith, I was looking for some information regarding my application. Give me a call at *** *** ****." You are probably not going to receive a reply. There could be 10 John Smith's especially in a larger center. Things you might want to add (this goes for all employer's not just the CF) is your DOB, the city your applying from and postal code, Application # (if you have/is one) and anything that might help you stand out from the rest of them!

Just my  :2c:

Cheers,

Patrick Simoneau


----------



## MitchS

Hey, I have started my application to the Canadian Forces. I want to do ROTP and have began the application on the National Defence and the Canadian Forces website, is this the right website to start my application for ROTP, or should I have gone into my local CFRC to receive paperwork for my application first?


----------



## Pat.Sim

Im sure someone will correct me on this but just by doing a little research this is what I have come up with. 

1. Fill out your online application.
2. Send your supporting documents
3.You will be contacted by your recruiter once they receive it from north bay
4.Then your recruiter will give you all the information/forms/documents that you need
5. Wait for acceptance into ROTP


----------



## DAA

Pat.Sim said:
			
		

> Im sure someone will correct me on this but just by doing a little research this is what I have come up with.
> 
> 1. Fill out your online application.
> 2. Send your supporting documents
> 3.You will be contacted by your recruiter once they receive it from north bay
> 4.Then your recruiter will give you all the information/forms/documents that you need
> 5. Wait for acceptance into ROTP



Close but not quite.  Here is the current process for applying ROTP:

1.  Fill out your application online through  www.forces.ca
2.  You will be sent an email with a "link" to the ROTP Portal where you will have to both "complete the RMC Academic Questionnaire" AND "scan and upload your academic transcripts"

Then you wait until you are contacted again.  If you DO NOT hear anything within 2-3 weeks, then email whom ever currently has your application and ask for an update.  No need to submit any documents, as you have already "uploaded" these.  But if you feel so inclined to do so, it itsn't going to hurt...

Good luck!


----------



## DAA

Hudyma said:
			
		

> Ouch,
> Unfortunately I am in a similar position.  I submitted my application to CFVRC North Bay around March and as far as I know, no progress has been made.
> I have gone to visit the local recruitment center to inquire about it, but every time I've gone, they've said that they have yet to receive it.  They told me two weeks ago that they would call me when they finally received it.  I don't think it's going to happen unfortunately, and I wouldn't be surprised if they're just getting sick of my face.



So when you say "they've said they have yet to receive it" do you mean the CFRC has NOT received anything or was it received but now your CFRC is possibly waiting for the paperwork to come back from your local Reserve Unit?


----------



## Hudyma

DAA said:
			
		

> So when you say "they've said they have yet to receive it" do you mean the CFRC has NOT received anything or was it received but now your CFRC is possibly waiting for the paperwork to come back from your local Reserve Unit?



Actually what happened according to the guys at the CFRC is that North Bay marked the paperwork as "sent", but they never received it from the CFVRC.
I went in a few weeks ago and talked to a PO there (I am not sure if I am allowed to say names here), he said that there was likely a filing error on North Bay's end and that he would communicate with the file manager there and see where it is.
I haven't had any sort of communication with them since, and I don't want to come across as impatient or annoying so I've been hesitant to go in again.


----------



## steiner0400

Alas! I went in with my reliability screening forms and I have a CFAT scheduled for Oct 1st. 1 week tomorrow. 
I'm told I should brush up on my long division. I have a super technical mind so I'm not worried about that part. Anything I might need to practice more for an excellent score? 

Getting so close! hoping for a spring BMQ date!

In other news, I am now a legal hunter in all of ontario! Going to bag my first buck sometime this fall!


----------



## mariomike

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> <snip> I have a CFAT scheduled for Oct 1st. 1 week tomorrow.
> I'm told I should brush up on my long division. I have a super technical mind so I'm not worried about that part. Anything I might need to practice more for an excellent score?



A few discussions about CFAT math.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109763/post-1214925.html#msg1214925

For general CFAT advice,

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT) FAQ
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193.0


----------



## steiner0400

mariomike said:
			
		

> A few discussions about CFAT math.
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109763/post-1214925.html#msg1214925
> 
> For general CFAT advice,
> 
> Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT) FAQ
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193.0


well, thanks.

The second link Ive already scanned, No real help there. The first one however, has several links with it and those links just scare me further. Im going to stick with my gut and advice of the recruiters and practice division and multiplication. everything else will be left to chance and instinct.. It is an aptitude test after all...


----------



## Van Gogh

Applied to logi officer, finally got results for pre-security interview (this process took over a year) and they said there are no security objections and they will book an interview and medical very soon.
Hopefully I have a yes or no by November selection.
Having been through all this process for this long I have a good feeling that I will get in, hopefully....

One question guys.
BTW as far as foreign deployments go do we soldiers have a choice or we have to go wherever we are deployed? I remember that a recruiter said we have to be willing to go wherever we are deployed but I am not 100% sure on my memory, just want to double check.


----------



## steiner0400

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Applied to logi officer, finally got results for pre-security interview (this process took over a year) and they said there are no security objections and they will book an interview and medical very soon.
> Hopefully I have a yes or no by November selection.
> Having been through all this process for this long I have a good feeling that I will get in, hopefully....
> 
> One question guys.
> BTW as far as foreign deployments go do we soldiers have a choice or we have to go wherever we are deployed? I remember that a recruiter said we have to be willing to go wherever we are deployed but I am not 100% sure on my memory, just want to double check.



Glad to hear your almost there.

From my understanding, soldiers are chosen and given a deployment date. From what my brother told us (my mother and I) he was told no sooner than 2 weeks before his deployment, so I wouldnt expect any real notice or 'offer' for deployment...


----------



## nn1988

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> One question guys.
> BTW as far as foreign deployments go do we soldiers have a choice or we have to go wherever we are deployed? I remember that a recruiter said we have to be willing to go wherever we are deployed but I am not 100% sure on my memory, just want to double check.



I think the Forces personnel do not have a choice. In the regular force, deployment is not voluntary, whereas in the Reserve Force deployment is voluntary. There are many things that can influence one's deployment: i.e Personnel Evaluation Report (P.E.R), fitness operational deployment standards, military occupation and length of Terms of Service (contract) circumstances etc. However, following Canada's peacekeeping motto, a soldier needs to be prepared and ready to go wherever in somebody's hour of need.


----------



## Van Gogh

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Glad to hear your almost there.
> 
> From my understanding, soldiers are chosen and given a deployment date. From what my brother told us (my mother and I) he was told no sooner than 2 weeks before his deployment, so I wouldnt expect any real notice or 'offer' for deployment...



Thanks bud

Yeah really excited. Have wanted a forces career since forever, even now when I have a decent job I will stop it for the CF thats how much I want it.
So If I got what u told right than I will receive a job offer only 2 weeks before deployment? Or I will receive a deployment notice only 2 weeks before deployment?



			
				nn1988 said:
			
		

> I think the Forces personnel do not have a choice. In the regular force, deployment is not voluntary, whereas in the Reserve Force deployment is voluntary. There are many things that can influence one's deployment: i.e Personnel Evaluation Report (P.E.R), fitness operational deployment standards, military occupation and length of Terms of Service (contract) circumstances etc. However, following Canada's peacekeeping motto, a soldier needs to be prepared and ready to go wherever in somebody's hour of need.



Well than I hope that by than I am ready to be deployed mentally and physically


----------



## steiner0400

wait a minute. You arent referring to the actual term "deployment" youre referring to the time you get sent to BMQ. They will tell you when your BMQ date is, but you have to accept the job offer in order to be given a date. 

Deployment is when you go over seas to WAR.

BMQ is when you get trained to be a soldier. You then have your trade specific training and so on and so on until youre a fully qualified individual for your field.

I wouldnt even be thinking about any type of deployment right now since its unlikely that we (canada) will be in any MAJOR conflict for a while... Unless there is something serious in the near future. 

Get your training first, then worry about being in the front.


----------



## Van Gogh

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> wait a minute. You arent referring to the actual term "deployment" youre referring to the time you get sent to BMQ. They will tell you when your BMQ date is, but you have to accept the job offer in order to be given a date.
> 
> Deployment is when you go over seas to WAR.
> 
> BMQ is when you get trained to be a soldier. You then have your trade specific training and so on and so on until youre a fully qualified individual for your field.
> 
> I wouldnt even be thinking about any type of deployment right now since its unlikely that we (canada) will be in any MAJOR conflict for a while... Unless there is something serious in the near future.
> 
> Get your training first, then worry about being in the front.



Ok thanks for the notes. 
I think BMQ is at set dates 4 times a year no? So from there I can kind of know when my BMQ will be even now (given I get in).


----------



## steiner0400

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Ok thanks for the notes.
> I think BMQ is at set dates 4 times a year no? So from there I can kind of know when my BMQ will be even now (given I get in).



There are a set number of courses per year, but they start (normally) at 1 month intervals. Here's a link to a post which has this years dates as a general guideline for what to expect.

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/110133.0


----------



## Van Gogh

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> There are a set number of courses per year, but they start (normally) at 1 month intervals. Here's a link to a post which has this years dates as a general guideline for what to expect.
> 
> http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/110133.0



Thanks for the link.
According to that dates the last course in this year 2013 begins on July 15th and ends on October 17th.
Well as its already October does it mean that I will not be in the army until next year when the first course is started on say April 2014 (based on 2013 estimate of April 15h?)


----------



## steiner0400

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link.
> According to that dates the last course in this year 2013 begins on July 15th and ends on October 17th.
> Well as its already October does it mean that I will not be in the army until next year when the first course is started on say April 2014 (based on 2013 estimate of April 15h?)



Its quite likely that the current group of applicants will not be in BMQ until at least spring of 2014.


----------



## nn1988

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Its quite likely that the current group of applicants will not be in BMQ until at least spring of 2014.



Negative.

BMQ (recruits) in the near future:

September 30, 2013
October 14, 2013
October 28, 2013
November 18, 2013

CAF have moved their specifics, data & material/instructions website for CFLRS to the following index page > http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## steiner0400

nn1988 said:
			
		

> Negative.
> 
> BMQ (recruits) in the near future:
> 
> September 30, 2013
> October 14, 2013
> October 28, 2013
> November 18, 2013
> 
> CAF have moved their specifics, data & material/instructions website for CFLRS to the following index page > http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page



I stand corrected. however, I dont think that any of the people who are in the beginning stages (no further than first contact and cfat) will be in these set course dates


----------



## Van Gogh

nn1988 said:
			
		

> Negative.
> 
> BMQ (recruits) in the near future:
> 
> September 30, 2013
> October 14, 2013
> October 28, 2013
> November 18, 2013
> 
> CAF have moved their specifics, data & material/instructions website for CFLRS to the following index page > http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page



Well so there is a selection in fall too?
I believe there was so too n November !!!
So I have a chance to get in this year.


----------



## JorgSlice

You have to be given a job offer before you get a Course Date for BMQ. Some will get on this fall/winter, some won't. There are only a handful of positions available and many many applicants. It's a tight race.


----------



## Van Gogh

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> You have to be given a job offer before you get a Course Date for BMQ. Some will get on this fall/winter, some won't. There are only a handful of positions available and many many applicants. It's a tight race.



How do you know there are a lot of applicants?  (specifically for logi). I would take the word of recruiters with a grain of salt.

So even if u make it to the final interview and medical it still doesn't mean that there is a good chance u will get the job offer?
Seems kind of unlikely after so much recruiting time/effort they themselves put into my file. My way of thinking is they must have thought I am a good match to do all this for me so far. Might be wrong though and it might just be a procedure....

Even if there is a lot of competition I think I will have a decent shot at the position from my degree (UofT Commerece accounting) as well as very good work experience. Damn I make more now in my position than I will in the army, they must realize that I want to join the army because I myself actually want it. You guys know what I mean? 8)


----------



## PuckChaser

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> How do you know there are a lot of applicants?  (specifically for logi).



Because if there wasn't, people here who applied for it would have gotten job offers already. If they're running merit boards that means they have more applicants than positions.


----------



## steiner0400

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Because if there wasn't, people here who applied for it would have gotten job offers already. If they're running merit boards that means they have more applicants than positions.



Pretty much what this guys said, Van Gogh... Expect to be merit listed. Depending on how high you score amungst everyone else, you could get a call next month, or in a year or two... It all depends on how you 'WOW' the CF. It doesn's only depend on your education, and it also has nothing to do with 'how bad' you want to be in the army VS anyone else's want for being in the army. 

Im not trying to burst any bubbles, just trying to keep your feet on solid ground.

Are you strictly interested in LOGI? If you just want in, why not check with your recruiter to see what other related positions are availible and you're a little more competitive for.

Best of luck still. 

N


----------



## Van Gogh

Thanks for the good luck !!!

I want strictly the logi, not only because I am most competitive in for that position but also I want that type of job as my career as well.

Don't know what merit listed is. Can you explain?
I am in no rush whatsoever and as long as I get in th army (even in say 3 years  ;D ) than thats enough for me.

So whats merit listed? Is it like they want to hire you but no positions available so you have to wait until one opens? Are u considered hired when you are merit listed?


----------



## mariomike

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> So whats merit listed?



This explains the Merit List.

The Merit List Mega Thread of Questions  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12776.0


----------



## PMedMoe

[nit-picking on]

Can you type Log O or even Loggie instead of logi?  It hurts my head and my eyes keep reading it as yogi (as in basket stealing bear)...

[nit-picking off]


----------



## Pat.Sim

Way off topic from the original topic but here it is. I just got a letter from my cfrc stating that I was deemed uncompetitive and my file has been closed. I have not gone for my cfat or anything yet. I am kind of confused because I have extensive work experience, am reasonably fit, have a decent education, have had leadership roles and iv been in many team sports. Any ideas on what else I can do? I know I can call and ask a recruiter but I don't exactly have time for it throughout the day at this very moment. 

Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Patrick Simoneau.


----------



## Van Gogh

Pat.Sim said:
			
		

> Way off topic from the original topic but here it is. I just got a letter from my cfrc stating that I was deemed uncompetitive and my file has been closed. I have not gone for my cfat or anything yet. I am kind of confused because I have extensive work experience, am reasonably fit, have a decent education, have had leadership roles and iv been in many team sports. Any ideas on what else I can do? I know I can call and ask a recruiter but I don't exactly have time for it throughout the day at this very moment.
> 
> Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Patrick Simoneau.



Can u give more info?
What position did you apply for, did the letter say why you were uncompetitive?

Did you make sure you meet all the basic requirements before applying? Education, etc....


----------



## nn1988

Pat.Sim said:
			
		

> Way off topic from the original topic but here it is. I just got a letter from my cfrc stating that I was deemed uncompetitive and my file has been closed. I have not gone for my cfat or anything yet. I am kind of confused because I have extensive work experience, am reasonably fit, have a decent education, have had leadership roles and iv been in many team sports. Any ideas on what else I can do? I know I can call and ask a recruiter but I don't exactly have time for it throughout the day at this very moment.
> 
> Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Patrick Simoneau.




Not competitive enough thread.. > 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109604.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/86089/post-841522.html#msg841522

Best advice you'll get is to speak with a recruiter at your local CFRC.


----------



## Pat.Sim

Thanks for the links, I for some odd reason didn't even think to search! I know the recruiter is my best bet, only they are open from 10-4 and I'm in course from 9-4 and I don't have a cell phone. Ill try to figure something out tho! and Van Gogh I applied for artillery, armored, and asiss. I did meet all the basic requirement, recent High school equivalency diploma with pretty good marks, decent fitness level etc. No the letter did not say why I was uncompetitive all it stated was that the military is very competitive and my application wasn't competitive enough
t
Thanks for the direction!

Patrick Simoneau


----------



## Van Gogh

Pat.Sim said:
			
		

> Thanks for the links, I for some odd reason didn't even think to search! I know the recruiter is my best bet, only they are open from 10-4 and I'm in course from 9-4 and I don't have a cell phone. Ill try to figure something out tho! and Van Gogh I applied for artillery, armored, and asiss. I did meet all the basic requirement, recent High school equivalency diploma with pretty good marks, decent fitness level etc. No the letter did not say why I was uncompetitive all it stated was that the military is very competitive and my application wasn't competitive enough
> t
> Thanks for the direction!
> 
> Patrick Simoneau



Its all very simple than, if you really want to get into the army than find out what will make you a competitive candidate than do it.
If you were uncompetitive in 3 trades,  it means its not evn the fact that there are too many applications for positions, its yur application instead.


----------



## Pat.Sim

Okay thanks I will give them a call today.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Its all very simple than, if you really want to get into the army than find out what will make you a competitive candidate than do it.
> If you were uncompetitive in 3 trades,  it means its not evn the fact that there are too many applications for positions, its yur application instead.



You want to be a Logistics Officer?  There is even a spell check function available to use before you post. 

 :facepalm:


----------



## PMedMoe

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> You want to be a Logistics Officer?  There is even a spell check function available to use before you post.
> 
> :facepalm:



I'm guessing English is not Van Gogh's first language:



			
				Van Gogh said:
			
		

> I have passed Canadian Forced Aptitude Test Last year long time ago.



And spell check won't change "than" to "then"....


----------



## DAA

Pat.Sim said:
			
		

> Okay thanks I will give them a call today.



You might want to ask them "why" you were not found competitive enough for ACCIS?  Based on your previous comments and the way you describe yourself, I think something is amiss...


----------



## steiner0400

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm guessing English is not Van Gogh's first language:
> 
> And spell check won't change "than" to "then"....



for responses like these I wish there was a like button and not just the MP system. Cant believe anyone went through basic or aspires to go through basic without acknowledging that there will be flaws in peoples writing and speach... we are a multicultural society afterall...


----------



## Eye In The Sky

:bla-bla:

Try that excuse when you submit a memo up the CofC sometime.  

What is the minimum education requirement to get in the CF?  That is the minimum writing ability applicants should have in 1 or both of our official languages.


----------



## nn1988

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> for responses like these I wish there was a like button and not just the MP system. Cant believe anyone went through basic or aspires to go through basic without acknowledging that there will be flaws in peoples writing and speach... we are a multicultural society afterall...



OKAY! The like button.. ."THE LIKE BUTTON - Share the things you like.'' THIS IS NOT FACEBOOK!  :facepalm: >
I think you meant "speech".


----------



## steiner0400

nn1988 said:
			
		

> OKAY! The like button.. ."THE LIKE BUTTON - Share the things you like.'' THIS IS NOT FACEBOOK!  :facepalm: >
> I think you meant "speech".



I did, yes. You got me .  Being facebook or not, that doesn't change whether I like something or not. 

I have been known as a keyboard warrior from time to time and I admit, sometimes I slip. . .



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> What is the minimum education requirement to get in the CF?  That is the minimum writing ability applicants should have in 1 or both of our official languages.



If I'm not mistaken, you need a speaking and basic ability of writing in english. At least they have legible sentences and I know plenty of people whom have graduated from highschool, and college who still dont know the difference between words like; to/too, there/their/they're, your/you're, then/than, etc. . .

For some people thats not exactly an easy part of our language to understand. For me it's fairly basic, but that's besides the point.

Glad to see concern for our majority language, however your statement was ignorant and intolerant. Not to mention unfair due to the fact that you don't know Van Gogh on any kind of personal level and to attack someone who aspires to be in our countries armed forces based on their writing ability is down right rude.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Attack?  Ignorant and intolerant?  Please.  Be serious.  Or grow some thick skin; the real world isn't going to be all mamby-pamby and say "ooops, did I offend you, sorry let me wipe your tears away".

 :


----------



## peterpan

Wow, a little comment turning a bit testy....At least it is not me this time.... :argument:


----------



## Cbbmtt

Meanwhile back at the ranch. 

When your references were checked, how many of them were checked? They called one of mine 2 weeks ago and no one else has received a phone call.

My security back round check has taken over 2 months so far. So tonight I can do one of two things, go get some beer when I go over the border tonight to get gas or work out a way to put a like button on an army forum and a grammar checker too/to/two or as well for people that should of learned this in grade 5-7.......


----------



## steiner0400

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Attack?  Ignorant and intolerant?  Please.  Be serious.  Or grow some thick skin; the real world isn't going to be all mamby-pamby and say "ooops, did I offend you, sorry let me wipe your tears away".
> 
> :



You didn't offend me personally. I just find it ignorant how you made it seem as though misspelling one single letter of a word is going to completely destroy the point of a memo in a CofC.

Again with this thick skin crap from someone else. 

This has nothing to do with my feelings or how they appear to have been hurt (which they weren't). I didn't take anything written here personally, Just find it rude how you just hopped in only to attack the poor guys writing. . . Which actually wasnt bad. I understand clearly what he's trying to say. You obviously did too. If you're here to be an english teacher, you're in the wrong place, bud.

Either way, this has nothing to do with the thread, so I'm done with the whole thing.

I'll continue posting about my application for those that have been reading.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Yup, that's me in the wrong place, suggesting that spelling is important for a Logistics Officer.  My bad.

 :rofl:

I realize you're not in the CF yet (and may never be for that matter) but if you DO make it in, you will learn just like everyone else.  Example, your pay gets screwed up or something.  You have to submit a memo to your CofC.  You staff it using your own personal standard of spelling and grammar (which is lacking by the way).  They will hand it back to you with red ink on it and tell you to resubmit it.  Meanwhile, your pay problem continues to be unresolved.  All because of stupidiots like me and our "rude ignorant attacking ways" your spelling is at a grade 3 level.

Wait for it. :nod:


----------



## l.viita

Pat.Sim said:
			
		

> Way off topic from the original topic but here it is. I just got a letter from my cfrc stating that I was deemed uncompetitive and my file has been closed. I have not gone for my cfat or anything yet. I am kind of confused because I have extensive work experience, am reasonably fit, have a decent education, have had leadership roles and iv been in many team sports. Any ideas on what else I can do? I know I can call and ask a recruiter but I don't exactly have time for it throughout the day at this very moment.
> 
> Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Patrick Simoneau.




I experienced something similar, though they did not close my file. I was told my application wasn't as competitive for Logistics officer cause I studied 1 year in management instead of 3, so other candidates would be offered the job before me. 

Hope this might enlightened (sp?) a possible reason?



As of my case, I finally got a call today to schedule the appointments for the tests. It'll be on October 15th. I applied as a supply tech instead. After all the troubles with my application I am finally seeing the end.  I applied at the beginning of August, officially, in the reserve. So now it has been 2 months since and I just got my appointments scheduled.


----------



## Cbbmtt

Unfortunately, I thought I was near the end after the testing and medical only to realize it might not even be close.


----------



## peterpan

This conversation is getting very entertaining! op:        Although you are good at defending someone, eye in the sky does have a point. I don't think initially came out to blast someone for their spelling mistake, he was merely making a point about a spelling mistake made by a person trying to get into logistics. He was giving some sound advice on always checking your spelling, because believe me, memo's are a pain in the A$$ and the will check spelling, grammar, punctuation, capitalization etc. So in conclusion, he was stating a fact, you got offended, he responded back with a witty comment, you got offended again and responded by saying you were not offended. O.K. so now lets all just hug and get along shall we.


----------



## Van Gogh

Hey special thanks to Steiner 04000 for being more open minded, positive thinking and for supporting me. :bowing:

A little background on who I am so that people understand why I might have (or even right now am) misspelling.

English is my 3rd language i would say, after my mother language Armenian and Russian. But wait a minute. It has very little to do with why i make grammar errors while I write. In fact I would say I am very very good in English, otherwise I wouldn't be able to get A+'s while writing my political science essays while at the University of Toronto. 
It just so happens that I just suck at spelling of some words (even at my own language). It just simply is my weak point, I make spelling errors (again, even in my home language) from time to time. We all have weaknesses no? :facepalm:

As for the application and how spelling errors would affect it there is the Microsoft word for it which helps. I have never done any spelling error while applying to job positions (and I have applied to many places and got job offers, no less attractive than the army) so you dn't have to worry about me.
And even than, I just don't concentrate (as it doesn't come naturally to me) on writing properly on somewhere like a forum where it really doesn't matter .



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Yup, that's me in the wrong place, suggesting that spelling is important for a Logistics Officer.  My bad.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I realize you're not in the CF yet (and may never be for that matter) but if you DO make it in, you will learn just like everyone else.  Example, your pay gets screwed up or something.  You have to submit a memo to your CofC.  You staff it using your own personal standard of spelling and grammar (which is lacking by the way).  They will hand it back to you with red ink on it and tell you to resubmit it.  Meanwhile, your pay problem continues to be unresolved.  All because of stupidiots like me and our "rude ignorant attacking ways" your spelling is at a grade 3 level.
> 
> Wait for it. :nod:



Hey man, don't worry about my spelling capabilities, i assure you i wouldn't have had a minor degree in Political Science (when you have to write 50 page long essays) if my spelling was at 7th grade level.
And I work on Bay Street, business environment, and send about 20 e-mails to clients and co-workers every day, so I assume I will be fine.

You are very naive to assume that a person who is realistically attempting to get into the army logistics is at 7th grade grammar level.


----------



## Pat.Sim

Wow, and I thought that I was way off topic.. : All kidding aside, DAA, I was thinking the same thing. Nonetheless I will assume that it may be fact that I only have an equivalency diploma. From what I understand they (as with any employer) look for initiative so before reapplying I am going to do some upgrading in some of my classes. Get some volunteer work under my belt and use the time to even better my physical fitness. Maybe this is actually a good thing for my career in the long run. 

And a little add, I understand that your CofC may make you resubmit a form for improper spelling, grammar, etc. But especially to people who's native language isn't English, we do have some pretty annoying homophones. I have seen multiple times even university students skrew up on "simple" one's such as were and we're. Now this is one annoying thing of the internet, there is no tone. So you could have really been trying to be helpful in the long run but it is easy to misinterpret.

Thanks again,

Patrick Simoneau


----------



## d_edwards

Judging by the plethora of emoticons above the text box, a person new here might think was an informal forum, and people posting here may expect to excercise a little less care in editing than they may otherwise make.  As mentioned the spell check included here has its limitations. I think these threads can stay on topic more effectively if off topic criticisms, contructive or otherwise can be sent in a personal message.

Will likely keep the moderators from having to stepping in as well.
  :dontfeedmods:


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Ohkay I gess if u cant beet em joyne em.  I wizh u boyz the best of lukk in ure aplycashuns I ur rite knowone will prolly cair if you rite how u feal.  Knowwun wil cear how u rite!

 :blotto:

eace:,


----------



## peterpan

:rofl:  :irony:


----------



## PMedMoe

Can we get back to this being a "general _questions_" about application and leave the other stuff out?  

For updates on your application, post here: Application Process Samples

And for personal stories, post here:  Personal Stories

No wonder people hate wading through these threads for info....   :

(Glad that's off my chest.  You'd think it was Monday...   )


----------



## b.m.r.

Hi,
I sent in my application for naval reserves about a month and a half ago and my file/application is now in the process of trying to be moved from Ottawa to Hamilton (closer to where I live). Once my application has been received by Hamilton how long of a wait am I looking at? All my supporting documents have already been sent, as well as the security forms. Also, as a duel citizen how much of an extra wait should I expect? Is it likely that if I were pass all the tests and be offered a position it would happen before May 2014? (about 8 months from now?) And last question, does being female have any impact on the selection process?

Thanks so much for offering your help!

bmr


----------



## mariomike

b.m.r. said:
			
		

> Once my application has been received by Hamilton how long of a wait am I looking at?



This may help.

How Long Did You Wait?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108575.0

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0.html



			
				b.m.r. said:
			
		

> Also, as a duel citizen how much of an extra wait should I expect?



Dual Citizen
http://www.google.com/cse?cx=001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku&ie=UTF-8&q=dual&sa=Search#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=dual%20citizen

also,

The Security Check/ Level Superthread- Check Here First  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12875.0



			
				b.m.r. said:
			
		

> And last question, does being female have any impact on the selection process?



You may find this discussion of interest.

Diversity in recruitment  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106927.0


----------



## david587

Hey!

I am wondering if I would be required to go through PRESEC if I hold dual citizenship with Brazil, but I have not been out of Canada in 11 years except to go on a week long vacation in Mexico?
I know presec can take 6-18 months, so I would be applying sooner if I know I will be required to go through it.

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike

david587 said:
			
		

> I am wondering if I would be required to go through PRESEC if I hold dual citizenship with Brazil, but I have not been out of Canada in 11 years except to go on a week long vacation in Mexico?



It says it may be necessary if the applicant has dual citizenship.

http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/pre_secur_en.pdf

Best bet is to contact a CFRC.


----------



## DAA

Pat.Sim said:
			
		

> Wow, and I thought that I was way off topic.. : All kidding aside, DAA, I was thinking the same thing. Nonetheless I will assume that it may be fact that I only have an equivalency diploma. From what I understand they (as with any employer) look for initiative so before reapplying I am going to do some upgrading in some of my classes. Get some volunteer work under my belt and use the time to even better my physical fitness. Maybe this is actually a good thing for my career in the long run.
> Thanks again,
> Patrick Simoneau



Gr 12 Diploma or Sec V Quebec or Equivalent (ie; GED) = counted as all the same.....

So my suggestion would be to take a closer look at the application you submitted, the "check" boxes you "ticked off", then think about where you can improve?


----------



## nn1988

DAA said:
			
		

> Gr 12 Diploma or Sec V Quebec or Equivalent (ie; GED) = counted as all the same.....
> 
> So my suggestion would be to take a closer look at the application you submitted, the "check" boxes you "ticked off", then think about where you can improve?



Grade 12 Higher Secondary Diploma does not necessarily  = Sec V Quebec in all cases

Grade 12 Higher Secondary = Sec V Quebec + at least 1 of 2 years of college studies from an accredited CEGEP in Quebec

When I went to U of Waterloo, my collegiate prerequisites from CEGEP studies counted from Montreal - same manner they would have if someone was applying at RMC in Kingston.


----------



## DAA

nn1988 said:
			
		

> Grade 12 Higher Secondary Diploma does not necessarily  = Sec V Quebec in all cases
> Grade 12 Higher Secondary = Sec V Quebec + at least 1 of 2 years of college studies from an accredited CEGEP in Quebec
> When I went to U of Waterloo, my collegiate prerequisites from CEGEP studies counted from Montreal - same manner they would have if someone was applying at RMC in Kingston.



"Specific" to the CF Application, the option available is "High School Diploma (or equivalent)/ Secondary V (Quebec)".  In the OPs post, he has indicated a GED, therefore, he gets full credit, same as anyone else.

The information you are providing, for whatever reason, is probably more applicable to ROTP/RMC applicants and how it applies to Jr and Snr year applicants and their assignment.  And yes, the CF application does have a column for CEGP Studies (both 1 and 2 year) which are taken into account.


----------



## Wilmot

Hi,

So I submitted my application for an Officer position months ago, I think it was in May. I eventually somewhat forgot about it as I got full-time employment elsewhere, but I still am not where I would like to be in life.

Anyway, I got a call a couple of weeks ago from a recruiter at the CFRC here. He said that the choices for officer I had selected were closed, however if I would like to be processed with either pilot or Aerospace Control Officer (AEC) as selections, then they would move forward with processing my file. I agreed to add AEC, and he said he would add that and process my file.

I have not heard anything since then. I emailed him today so hopefully he will reply within the next couple of days. I'm just kind of wondering since from all I have read from this thread and others, it does not seem typical for the recruiter to ask if you would like to add a selection if the ones you applied for were closed. I guess I'm asking if this means my chances are pretty good, or if it just means that I may or may not hear back again.


----------



## steiner0400

What caused my previous posts today to be deleted? I did not post anything specific about the CFAT or much specifics for that matter.  ???

Assistance on why would be appreciated. 

Otherwise, for those that missed what was said.

It's October 1st, I had a CFAT, Passed it, Eligible for all trades. yay.  :boring: :facepalm:


----------



## amills990

it was switched to personal stories, not deleted.


----------



## DAA

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> What caused my previous posts today to be deleted? I did not post anything specific about the CFAT or much specifics for that matter.  ???
> 
> Assistance on why would be appreciated.



You have created your own following..........

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/112328/post-1260502/topicseen.html#new


----------



## scampbell

Hello All,

I recently put in an application for the reg force as Infantry.  However I have progressed through to the final stages in a job competition at the House of Commons.  
Am I permitted to apply as a reservist while I have an open application with the regs? reason being I want a military life but I can't pass up the opportunity the Parliament might be offering.  

Secondly, and I don't want to clog this wall with it as well ( I know how to use the search function) but I have a question about the credit check. I currently only work part time(trying to find more), and previous to that while working full time I was building a new life as I had been a street kid until about 21 when I walked into college. As a result, I have a student loan in default that I would love to get out of default but just can't afford to. Its about 18k total. 
Will the point that its in default make it a showstopper right off the bat or will they take into consideration individual circumstances?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## B.Grewal

Hello everyone!

I am in the midst of pursuing a military career. My application is on its way, I have handed in all my paper work and have scheduled for my CFAT later this month. My question is a concern I have in regards to my Credit. I am applying for Tank Tech, and my credit is bad. I have about 10 grand in Debt. After I graduated from college, I just haven't been able to take care of my student loan and it ended up getting defaulted. I have every intention to pay my debts and aspire to one day buy a home and have a family, but up to now it's been difficult. Is this going to really affect my chances? I know the army checks credit and I would really hate if this screwed me over. Any insight would be greatly appreciate!


Thank You

B


----------



## B.Grewal

Whoops ... my bad, should've read the above comment prior to mine and just waited for an answer ... regardless i guess we both have the same concern


----------



## Van Gogh

B.Grewal said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am in the midst of pursuing a military career. My application is on its way, I have handed in all my paper work and have scheduled for my CFAT later this month. My question is a concern I have in regards to my Credit. I am applying for Tank Tech, and my credit is bad. I have about 10 grand in Debt. After I graduated from college, I just haven't been able to take care of my student loan and it ended up getting defaulted. I have every intention to pay my debts and aspire to one day buy a home and have a family, but up to now it's been difficult. Is this going to really affect my chances? I know the army checks credit and I would really hate if this screwed me over. Any insight would be greatly appreciate!
> 
> 
> Thank You
> 
> B



What kind of loan was it because if it was OSAP it shouldn't have been defaulted. You just freeze the loan payment if you have no means and government pays for you until you get a job ...

Another question for anyone who can answer. Very surprising for me not to know, but when we start the army service, where do we live?
Do we have to rent a place or the army provides a place and if it does how are the accommodations there?

Any difference for officers?


----------



## B.Grewal

Well that's where I kind've screwed up. I did not send the paper and request form in time to keep the loan from defaulting, it then got split into an Ontario and Federal account, and now I owe money to both of them separately. Any income tax return I have gotten has gone right back into paying for whatever I could for the loans but its been nothing substantial. That being said it has affected my credit and I know they're going to see that when they do my credit check ...

Any insight would appreciated in regards to how a badly this will screw me over for my application


----------



## mariomike

scampbell said:
			
		

> Am I permitted to apply as a reservist while I have an open application with the regs?



"Think long and hard if this is the route you want to take since you cannot have a current application to the regs and reserve at the same time."
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105360/post-1131538.html#msg1131538
Reply #9.



			
				Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Do we have to rent a place or the army provides a place and if it does how are the accommodations there?



This explains Rations and Quarters.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33594.0



			
				B.Grewal said:
			
		

> That being said it has affected my credit and I know they're going to see that when they do my credit check ...
> 
> Any insight would appreciated in regards to how a badly this will screw me over for my application



Recruiting > The Credit Check Superthread- Merged Topics  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13319.0.html?PHPSESSID=m5d0n83o13c6oncdiau1t8lia3


----------



## Van Gogh

Another more question guys, any help appreciated !!!
My application to the army (logistics officer) was submitted 1 year ago. I have reached the stage when my security check is done and I will very soon be called for an interview appointment.

My question is since when I first applied, a lot of things have changed, I have gained some relevant work experience, learned a language, etc...
Should I somehow let them know about this to make myself more competitive or just tell about it all during the interview?


----------



## mariomike

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> My question is since when I first applied, a lot of things have changed, I have gained some relevant work experience, learned a language, etc...
> Should I somehow let them know about this to make myself more competitive or just tell about it all during the interview?



"It never hurts to contact the Recruiter and offer new information that may be relevant to your file."
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99916/post-1026822.html#msg1026822
Reply #1.


----------



## Van Gogh

mariomike said:
			
		

> "It never hurts to contact the Recruiter and offer new information that may be relevant to your file."
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99916/post-1026822.html#msg1026822
> Reply #1.



Ok thanks, I guess I will just e-mail him and let him know that I am working now.
Don't think I will send the resume though as I don't recall them ever wanting one ...


----------



## nn1988

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Don't think I will send the resume though as I don't recall them ever wanting one ...



They ask for one but it's not mandatory.
From the "DND Personal Data Verification" form - CFRGHQ//R3 Stds – PVF 2012- : "Please include a copy of your resume (if you have one)." 

http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/PersonalDataVerification.pdf


----------



## Van Gogh

nn1988 said:
			
		

> They ask for one but it's not mandatory.
> From the "DND Personal Data Verification" form - CFRGHQ//R3 Stds – PVF 2012- : "Please include a copy of your resume (if you have one)."
> 
> http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/PersonalDataVerification.pdf



Maybe, i probably forgot about the fact that they asked me of my resume. not unlikely considering I submitted it over 1 year ago. 

Than I guess I can send them my updated resume in that case.

Thanks for help nn1988 !!!


----------



## CanadianKeystone

Hello. I skimmed through several threads, but perhaps this is too general.

I'm graduating University this Spring. I'll have a degree. I'm hoping to join the Army Reserves ASAP (and if possible as an officer), this way I can confirm a spot for summer BMQ training. 

My issue is I don't know where I'll be living once I'm done summer training (apparently I can do another, advanced course immediately after?). 

Assuming I MUST have be a member of a regiment to do BMQ, does anyone know where I can find a recruiter in the general GTA? Is that considered Southern Ontario?!

I'm hoping to join either Intelligence or something related to vehicle tech. 

Thank you for your time, any assistance would be appreciated.

   - RJVK


----------



## mariomike

CanadianKeystone said:
			
		

> Assuming I MUST have be a member of a regiment to do BMQ, does anyone know where I can find a recruiter in the general GTA?
> 
> I'm hoping to join either Intelligence or something related to vehicle tech.



"32 Canadian Brigade Group (32 CBG) is an Army Reserve Formation of the 4th Canadian Division and is headquartered in Toronto, Ontario."
http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/32-cbg/index.page?


----------



## CanadianKeystone

mariomike said:
			
		

> "32 Canadian Brigade Group (32 CBG) is an Army Reserve Formation of the 4th Canadian Division and is headquartered in Toronto, Ontario."
> http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/32-cbg/index.page?



Thanks. I was told to do this, and did. I've left 2 messages with 2 different people. No returned calls yet. Then again, that's not a big concern. I can keep calling or go directly. 

EDIT: All sorted out.


----------



## George Wallace

CanadianKeystone said:
			
		

> Hello. I skimmed through several threads, but perhaps this is too general.
> 
> I'm graduating University this Spring. I'll have a degree. I'm hoping to join the Army Reserves ASAP (and if possible as an officer), this way I can confirm a spot for summer BMQ training.
> 
> My issue is I don't know where I'll be living once I'm done summer training (apparently I can do another, advanced course immediately after?).
> 
> Assuming I MUST have be a member of a regiment to do BMQ, does anyone know where I can find a recruiter in the general GTA? Is that considered Southern Ontario?!
> 
> I'm hoping to join either Intelligence or something related to vehicle tech.
> 
> Thank you for your time, any assistance would be appreciated.
> 
> - RJVK



Talk about last minute decisions.

Let me put it to you as gently as possible.  It is now mid-October.  It is about this time last year that you should have been applying to be accepted to a Reserve Unit and loaded onto a BMQ Crse that is now into its third or fourth week.  The current timeframe would only see you, at your current position in the process, being enrolled in time for a Summer BMQ if you are lucky and all the stars align right.

Your first hurtle now is to find a Reserve unit that is hiring, and get an acceptance letter from them to take to the CFRC to get your application process started.  

Once you have a Reserve unit that will accept you, and you get enrolled, you will have to meet their criteria in what they want in the form of officers, if they have a vacancy for one, and that is the route you want to take.

As you say you are graduating in the Spring, and your future residence is going to be up in the air, you may find that you are not a suitable candidate.   No one wants to go through the trouble and expense of hiring someone who may not stay and do the job.

To become an officer in the Reserves, should you be selected to become one, is a fairly long process.  You will have to do BMQ, BMOQ, most likely CAP (DP1), and then a Trades Crse.  That means approx. two to three years minimum before you are employable as a trained officer in that Trade.  Availability of courses may lengthen that guestimate. 

As an officer hopeful, your initiative to contact and get the information from the Toronto Reserve units will be your first step in your quest, that will have many hurtles to overcome.

Good luck.


----------



## CanadianKeystone

Thank you for the advice. Just we're all clear, I've done a decent amount of research, I just wanted more info. 

I most certainly wasn't hoping for BMQ right now though, I heard the summer course is better anyway. 

The officer info is good to know. It's not my highest priority but  a friend in the service recommended I try and put my degree to use within the armed forces, so why not?

As for the residence situation... Im assuming as long as I remain in the GTA (as planned), I can stay in a unit within the GTA?

This is good. Thanks again.


----------



## Van Gogh

Well guys I received an e-mail about a month ago saying that there were no security objections after my pre-security interview and that I will be contacted soon for the interview and the medical. (The security clearance process lasted over 1 year for me !!!)

Well still no news although it has been almost 1 month since that e-mail. Considering the e-mail said "You will be contacted soon" I am worried...
Is this normal? How long does it usually take to get to the interview after the security check is complete?
Any estimates?


----------



## mariomike

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> How long does it usually take to get to the interview after the security check is complete?



Some examples here.

http://www.google.com/cse?cx=001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku&ie=UTF-8&q=security+interview&sa=Search#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=%22Security%20Check%20Completed%22%20interview


----------



## l.viita

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Well guys I received an e-mail about a month ago saying that there were no security objections after my pre-security interview and that I will be contacted soon for the interview and the medical. (The security clearance process lasted over 1 year for me !!!)
> 
> Well still no news although it has been almost 1 month since that e-mail. Considering the e-mail said "You will be contacted soon" I am worried...
> Is this normal? How long does it usually take to get to the interview after the security check is complete?
> Any estimates?




There is no clear answer to that... They often told me they'd contact me soon but never did so I called them or went to meet with them only to realise someone, somewhere, didn't do what he/she was supposed to do so it was a good thing I contacted them otherwise my file would have been stalled at the same point.

I know I'm not the first one, nor the last one who has had trouble with recruiting centers/recruiters, so my best advice would be that you make some follow-up on your file.


----------



## Van Gogh

l.viita said:
			
		

> There is no clear answer to that... They often told me they'd contact me soon but never did so I called them or went to meet with them only to realise someone, somewhere, didn't do what he/she was supposed to do so it was a good thing I contacted them otherwise my file would have been stalled at the same point.
> 
> I know I'm not the first one, nor the last one who has had trouble with recruiting centers/recruiters, so my best advice would be that you make some follow-up on your file.



Well I e-mailed my file manager about a week ago, that should bee enough no?



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Some examples here.
> 
> http://www.google.com/cse?cx=001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku&ie=UTF-8&q=security+interview&sa=Search#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=%22Security%20Check%20Completed%22%20interview



Well my file is a little bit different from most of them (been in Canada for less than 10 years) considering my security clearance lasted for over a year.
I was just looking for some kind of estimate ...


----------



## George Wallace

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> I was just looking for some kind of estimate ...



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0.html


----------



## l.viita

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Well I e-mailed my file manager about a week ago, that should bee enough no?



I realised e-mails were the worst form of communication with most people working in recruiting offices. I think speaking on the phone would be better. I never got replies for my emails, but always did when I called. 

Sometimes you get emails from certain clerks who are there part-time so that might be why you didn't get a reply quickly. If you are applying for the reserve, ask your local unit (or recruiting center) which caporal is in charge of the reserve recruiting at the local recruiting center. They are generally there full-time so it's easier to get in touch with them.


----------



## Van Gogh

l.viita said:
			
		

> I realised e-mails were the worst form of communication with most people working in recruiting offices. I think speaking on the phone would be better. I never got replies for my emails, but always did when I called.
> 
> Sometimes you get emails from certain clerks who are there part-time so that might be why you didn't get a reply quickly. If you are applying for the reserve, ask your local unit (or recruiting center) which caporal is in charge of the reserve recruiting at the local recruiting center. They are generally there full-time so it's easier to get in touch with them.



Well my file manager is pretty quick in replies and always replies.
He told me just to wait for now. He said you will be contacted soon.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0.html



My case is a little different, I wonder how long it takes after a pre-security interview (when all the background checks are done) to the interview day.
I don't really see people saying in these threads "my background check completed on this day and interview say after 2 months of background check completion"
Maybe some have posted in that format, will continue reading, hopefully I find a similar case ...


----------



## vdignard

When I went in for a update on my file, the recruiter told me they were going to call in 2-3 days. They actually called me 3 weeks after to book for the interview and medical. I would just suggest to call them or go see them and ask about you file.


----------



## KerryBlue

Just a quick question, when your file is sent to the scheduling department of the Recruiting center how long does it take them to book a CFAT/interview/medical. Thanks for the help


----------



## mariomike

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, when your file is sent to the scheduling department of the Recruiting center how long does it take them to book a CFAT/interview/medical. Thanks for the help



See Reply #536.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, when your file is sent to the scheduling department of the Recruiting center how long does it take them to book a CFAT/interview/medical. Thanks for the help



Unfortunately, there isn't a set time frame. It can vary greatly due to many factors such as; trade(s) selection/availability, which CFRC one is applying through, time of year applicant applied, etc., etc.  

You might find some examples of applicants who applied with the same trade as you among the _Application Process Samples_ thread.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html

Edit: mariomike's reply is especially helpful.


----------



## KerryBlue

mario and beyondthenow, I've looked into both those threads multiple times and the only reason I'm asking this time is when I applied for RMC a few years ago I was the one in control of the booking for my test dates. When I brought in my source documents they sent me over to speak to a recruiter in charge of scheduling and I was given the choice of dates and was confused as to why this time around I wasn't given the option of choosing the dates.


----------



## DAA

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> mario and beyondthenow, I've looked into both those threads multiple times and the only reason I'm asking this time is when I applied for RMC a few years ago I was the one in control of the booking for my test dates. When I brought in my source documents they sent me over to speak to a recruiter in charge of scheduling and I was given the choice of dates and was confused as to why this time around I wasn't given the option of choosing the dates.



Different CFRC this time around?  Different level of customer service.  Based on your previous posts, you need only think about who you are dealing with now.  Sorry for saying that......but you can include yourself in with the post below and why calls/emails are not being returned and I guess now we can add to the list, "Why appointments are not being made"...lol

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/112496/post-1263455.html#msg1263455


----------



## BeyondTheNow

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> mario and beyondthenow, I've looked into both those threads multiple times and the only reason I'm asking this time is when I applied for RMC a few years ago I was the one in control of the booking for my test dates. When I brought in my source documents they sent me over to speak to a recruiter in charge of scheduling and I was given the choice of dates and was confused as to why this time around I wasn't given the option of choosing the dates.



I see. Sorry, I can't be of much assistance into the RMC processes. Hopefully another user will come along who can offer some insight.


----------



## KerryBlue

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I see. Sorry, I can't be of much assistance into the RMC processes. Hopefully another user will come along who can offer some insight.



Not RMC this time but RegF, I'm two years into civi university and bored to tears. I've always felt that school wasn't for me, and i've finally matured enough to explain that to my parents and friends.


----------



## KerryBlue

DAA said:
			
		

> Different CFRC this time around?  Different level of customer service.  Based on your previous posts, you need only think about who you are dealing with now.  Sorry for saying that......but you can include yourself in with the post below and why calls/emails are not being returned and I guess now we can add to the list, "Why appointments are not being made"...lol
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/112496/post-1263455.html#msg1263455



DAA, would It help to call and remind them that I exist....they said about 1-2 weeks to hear back and were into week 3 now...


----------



## DAA

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> DAA, would It help to call and remind them that I exist....they said about 1-2 weeks to hear back and were into week 3 now...



Can't hurt.


----------



## steiner0400

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> DAA, would It help to call and remind them that I exist....they said about 1-2 weeks to hear back and were into week 3 now...



My first tip is to call. If calls don't get returned - which often happens - go in person. 

I called (and e-mailed) numerous times after sending my support documents to North Bay but no one responded back. After much time I went to my local CFRC and lo-and-behold my file was sitting there for almost a month. That day I got my background check documents and returned 3 days later (after a weekend.) The day I returned, I was given a CFAT date. 

Search up my thread "steiner's story" since it goes into deeper detail which might help.

EDITED** heres a link http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/112328.0.html


----------



## airmax

I've been looking for an update on my file as my interview was just over a month ago and I had some medical paperwork to drop off (which I did 4 weeks ago tomorrow). I emailed the MCC who interviewed me, called and left a message, emailed the main recruiting center email address and was told to contact my MCC. I don't want to be annoying anyone, so I've done all of the above over the past week and have still had no response from anyone. I know selections for my trades are not until mid November, however I would just like the peace of mind in knowing if I'm medically cleared or merit listed. 

Any advice available to know if there's more I can do to find this out?


----------



## DAA

airmax said:
			
		

> I've been looking for an update on my file as my interview was just over a month ago and I had some medical paperwork to drop off (which I did 4 weeks ago tomorrow). I emailed the MCC who interviewed me, called and left a message, emailed the main recruiting center email address and was told to contact my MCC. I don't want to be annoying anyone, so I've done all of the above over the past week and have still had no response from anyone. I know selections for my trades are not until mid November, however I would just like the peace of mind in knowing if I'm medically cleared or merit listed.
> 
> Any advice available to know if there's more I can do to find this out?



Maybe an airplane flying over our nations capital, towing a banner that says "CFRC, please return my calls and emails!"

Other than that, keep calling and keep emailing.  If you are relatively close by, then try and stop in.  Kind of hard to be ignored when your standing at their counter.


----------



## nn1988

airmax said:
			
		

> Any advice available to know if there's more I can do to find this out?



Your file is most likely sent for Air Factor review in Toronto after RMO assessment. Air Factor review can take any where from 1 week to a month or two. Then, if everything goes well, comes selection.


----------



## mariomike

airmax said:
			
		

> I emailed the MCC who interviewed me, called and left a message, emailed the main recruiting center email address and was told to contact my MCC.



In addition to the above advice, you may find this topic helpful.

Tips on contacting "your" Recruiter  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88358.0/nowap.html


----------



## nn1988

Just saw you don't have any aircrew trades.
\If you weren't medically cleared, you would have received a mail-letter from the RMO after his review.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

So I'm just about to save my questionnaire and upload it, when the computer says it can only save a blank copy of my form and all the info I've typed in will be lost. Thus, I can't upload it, and thus, I can't apply.

Is there any way out of this?


----------



## George Wallace

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> So I'm just about to save my questionnaire and upload it, when the computer says it can only save a blank copy of my form and all the info I've typed in will be lost. Thus, I can't upload it, and thus, I can't apply.
> 
> Is there any way out of this?



There is a gadget called a "printer".  Use it.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

The website asks you to print it, which I have done already. The problem is, it also asks for a copy to be saved and uploaded to the online portal. As you see, I can neither save nor upload it, which is why I asked the question.


----------



## Goose15

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There is a gadget called a "printer".  Use it.



The issue is uploading it to the portal. The questionnaire needs to be saved before this can be done.


----------



## Goose15

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> So I'm just about to save my questionnaire and upload it, when the computer says it can only save a blank copy of my form and all the info I've typed in will be lost. Thus, I can't upload it, and thus, I can't apply.
> 
> Is there any way out of this?



I would recommend copy and pasting your information to a Word document then try saving and see what actually happens. This way you can see if it actually goes blank and if it does you do not lose all your work in the process.

If it does go blank take that information on the Word document and try saving it to the questionnaire on another computer.


----------



## George Wallace

Did you try "Save as" and save it under a different name?


----------



## ZeiGezunt

It doesn't even let me do that. When I try to save it as a PDF, all it says is "Data typed into this form will not be saved. Adobe Reader can only save a blank copy of this file". 

I'm at my wit's end here. If anyone can suggest anything...


----------



## Goose15

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> It doesn't even let me do that. When I try to save it as a PDF, all it says is "Data typed into this form will not be saved. Adobe Reader can only save a blank copy of this file".
> 
> I'm at my wit's end here. If anyone can suggest anything...



Is your adobe up to date?


----------



## dapaterson

If you're on a Windows computer, install one of the free "print to PDF" print drivers, and print to there.  You'll get a PDF copy of the PDF form filled out.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Is your adobe up to date?



Yes, it is.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If you're on a Windows computer, install one of the free "print to PDF" print drivers, and print to there.  You'll get a PDF copy of the PDF form filled out.



dapaterson, you are a LIFESAVER. I followed your instructions, and now have saved a filled-out PDF copy of my form. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Okanagan Guy

Anyone have any experience getting credit/criminal record checks in England. I spent 8 months there a few years ago and now need the checks done. Most website (ie, equifax) need a current UK address which I obviously don't have. I've got emails into the companies but just thought I'd see if anyone has gone through the process. 

thanks.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Contact the British Consulate in Vancouver at (604) 683-4421. They should be able to direct you the best.

Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## Nobody_Important

Hello!

I sent in an online application for the Primary Reserves about a week ago and yesterday I received a letter in the mail telling me that I needed to contact the reserve unit I was interested in joining and find out if the occupation I requested was available for enrollment (Combat Engineer). I called, left a message, and they got back to me earlier today and let me know that every occupation apart from Weapons Tech and Combat Engineer was available. So, I will have to choose another occupation to apply for and have decided to try for Army Communications and Information Systems Specialist. 

My question is, how? My application and all source documents have already been submitted, so how do I go about applying for ACISS now? Do I have to resubmit my application? Do I go into my reserve unit? I'm quite confused about this, so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## steiner0400

Nobody_Important said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I sent in an online application for the Primary Reserves about a week ago and yesterday I received a letter in the mail telling me that I needed to contact the reserve unit I was interested in joining and find out if the occupation I requested was available for enrollment (Combat Engineer). I called, left a message, and they got back to me earlier today and let me know that every occupation apart from Weapons Tech and Combat Engineer was available. So, I will have to choose another occupation to apply for and have decided to try for Army Communications and Information Systems Specialist.
> 
> My question is, how? My application and all source documents have already been submitted, so how do I go about applying for ACISS now? Do I have to resubmit my application? Do I go into my reserve unit? I'm quite confused about this, so any help would be greatly appreciated.



You should be able to just contact a file manager at the CFRC and if they can't do anything for you then they will likely redirect you where you need to go. 

Nothing regarding the application is really that complicating, don't make it complicated for yourself.


----------



## DAA

Nobody_Important said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I sent in an online application for the Primary Reserves about a week ago and yesterday I received a letter in the mail telling me that I needed to contact the reserve unit I was interested in joining and find out if the occupation I requested was available for enrollment (Combat Engineer). I called, left a message, and they got back to me earlier today and let me know that every occupation apart from Weapons Tech and Combat Engineer was available. So, I will have to choose another occupation to apply for and have decided to try for Army Communications and Information Systems Specialist.
> 
> My question is, how? My application and all source documents have already been submitted, so how do I go about applying for ACISS now? Do I have to resubmit my application? Do I go into my reserve unit? I'm quite confused about this, so any help would be greatly appreciated.



Don't worry about what is on your current application.  Just go into the Reserve Unit that you contacted and they will take it from there.


----------



## xboxrobynh

Hello,
 I'm having issues accessing my online application; It's giving me a message saying "your application has been disabled". I've tried calling the recruiting office but realized it's closed today and tomorrow on Remembrance Day. So how do I know my application has been submitted properly? I am planning to go to the Barrie recruiting office on Tuesday to talk to a recruiter in person and officially apply; but I want to make sure everything is okay on my application and I'm ready to enter the office on Tusday. What will I needed to bring? (Applying for Military Police), What will be done at the office?
Thank you very much,
Robyn


----------



## mariomike

xboxrobynh said:
			
		

> I'm having issues accessing my online application; It's giving me a message saying "your application has been disabled".



Virtual application disabled? 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110969.0

Whats this mean ?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105159.0
"Your access to the Canadian Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled"

access disabled ?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110905.0

Online application  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106792.0/nowap.html
"When I try and access my applicaton online it tells me, "Your access to the Canadian Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled"


----------



## steiner0400

xboxrobynh said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I'm having issues accessing my online application; It's giving me a message saying "your application has been disabled". I've tried calling the recruiting office but realized it's closed today and tomorrow on Remembrance Day. So how do I know my application has been submitted properly? I am planning to go to the Barrie recruiting office on Tuesday to talk to a recruiter in person and officially apply; but I want to make sure everything is okay on my application and I'm ready to enter the office on Tusday. What will I needed to bring? (Applying for Military Police), What will be done at the office?
> Thank you very much,
> Robyn



On your application, is MP the only thing you applied for?

If so, do you have a Police Foundations course completed and passed? Did you add that?

If you do not have a police foundations and you only applied for MP you will not be looked at. 

I am eligible for all aspects of the CF according to the CFAT. However, many trades are blocked off unless you have a CIVILIAN cridential for said trade. MP was one of those trades as you are basically a cop on base so they want to simply have you trained as a soldier with a knowledge of law. The CF does not want to train you from scratch on the laws. 

I would suggest if you do not have a civi Police foundations course you get one before applying for MP again.


----------



## xboxrobynh

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> On your application, is MP the only thing you applied for?
> 
> If so, do you have a Police Foundations course completed and passed? Did you add that?
> 
> If you do not have a police foundations and you only applied for MP you will not be looked at.
> 
> I am eligible for all aspects of the CF according to the CFAT. However, many trades are blocked off unless you have a CIVILIAN cridential for said trade. MP was one of those trades as you are basically a cop on base so they want to simply have you trained as a soldier with a knowledge of law. The CF does not want to train you from scratch on the laws.
> 
> I would suggest if you do not have a civi Police foundations course you get one before applying for MP again.



I do have Police Foundations, I'm not 100% sure if I've added it to my application.


----------



## steiner0400

xboxrobynh said:
			
		

> I do have Police Foundations, I'm not 100% sure if I've added it to my application.



If you didn't have it as part of your application then, that is why I would  assume it closed. If you did, then I have no clue as to why it wouldn't be continued. Perhaps MP is currently closed.


----------



## JorgSlice

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> On your application, is MP the only thing you applied for?
> 
> If so, do you have a Police Foundations course completed and passed? Did you add that?
> 
> If you do not have a police foundations and you only applied for MP you will not be looked at?
> 
> I am eligible for all aspects of the CF according to the CFAT. However, many trades are blocked off unless you have a CIVILIAN cridential for said trade. MP was one of those trades as you are basically a cop on base so they want to simply have you trained as a soldier with a knowledge of law. The CF does not want to train you from scratch on the laws.
> 
> I would suggest if you do not have a civi Police foundations course you get one before applying for MP again.



So Mr.I'm-not-even-in-the-CF. What makes you an expert in what the MPs want and don't want?

You do realize that whether you have knowledge of the laws or not, regardless if its a diploma degree or a Doctorate, they break you down, start from a clean slate, and re-teach it to you by the Canadian Forces standards. This is to break old habits and false learnings.

The education requirement is more of a "maturity check" if you will. Those with the education are less likely to misuse authority or force and tend to actually want the job and not just the gun and badge. Then the MPAC further assess your integrity, character, honesty, etc and if you don't fit the bill even with the education, they send you elsewhere.

It's really no different than any other police service... Except that you're trained as a soldier first, police officer second. Hence, big M big P not little m big P; if you catch my drift.


----------



## Van Gogh

Got the call for the interview this week, really excited !!!
There was no mention of the medical during the phone call though, don't medicals and interviews happen the same day usually? Or are they on following day?

As far as the interview preparation,  I have found these threads so far, any other useful notes/threads you would recommend me to read through?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101073.0
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12755.250.html 

P.S. Interview is for logistics officer position if that matters.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> ...
> There was no mention of the medical during the phone call though, don't medicals and interviews happen the same day usually? Or are they on following day?...



It can vary. When I was at that stage, my interview and medical were originally scheduled the same day. I attended the RC prepared to do both. I was informed after my interview that the medical had been rescheduled, because medical personnel weren't available. I did it about a month later. There are many who have them together, but some don't.


----------



## marinemech

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Got the call for the interview this week, really excited !!!
> There was no mention of the medical during the phone call though, don't medicals and interviews happen the same day usually? Or are they on following day?
> 
> As far as the interview preparation,  I have found these threads so far, any other useful notes/threads you would recommend me to read through?
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101073.0
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12755.250.html
> 
> P.S. Interview is for logistics officer position if that matters.



Wear pt clothes just in case they do a medical, better safe than not, 99% they happen the same day for Regular Forces, unsure about PRes but would assume the same


----------



## BeyondTheNow

marinemech said:
			
		

> Wear pt clothes just in case they do a medical, better safe than not...



An addition to the above suggestion if you decide to, I'd recommend _bringing_ a change of clothes not "wearing" them. (Although I'm sure that's what 'marinemech' intended.) It is your interview after all.

As well, it might not be a bad idea to just give your RC a call in advance to check whether one has been booked for you or not. Sometimes contact to the applicant for certain things can fall through the cracks. It has happened.


----------



## Van Gogh

What are the pt clothes? Sports clothes you mean?

Ok guys so you advice me to take sports clothes for medical alongside business attire in case they also do the medical?
The interview is at the CFRC at Yonge Sheppard. I am wondering if they even can hold medicals at recruiting centers?

P.S. Yes I should and will call the CFRC to know if I actually have medical or not for that date.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> What are the pt clothes? Sports clothes you mean?
> 
> Ok guys so you advice me to take sports clothes for medical alongside business attire in case they also do the medical?
> The interview is at the CFRC at Yonge Sheppard. I am wondering if they even can hold medicals at recruiting centers?
> 
> P.S. Yes I should and will call the CFRC to know if I actually have medical or not for that date.



My CFRC is Hamilton. My medical was basically held across the hall from where I interviewed. I can't speak for the layout of other centres, nor where they conduct the medicals for applicants. I can only assume. 

Yes, when you DO have your medical you'll be instructed to wear something comfortable/easy to move in. I wore a T and sports shorts. Others wore sweats. They will give you instructions on what you'll need.

There are also some really great threads discussing the medical and what takes place.


----------



## Van Gogh

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> My CFRC is Hamilton. My medical was basically held across the hall from where I interviewed. I can't speak for the layout of other centres, nor where they conduct the medicals for applicants. I can only assume.
> 
> Yes, when you DO have your medical you'll be instructed to wear something comfortable/easy to move in. I wore a T and sports shorts. Others wore sweats. They will give you instructions on what you'll need.
> 
> There are also some really great threads discussing the medical and what takes place.



Thanks for the help.
Yeah I will look into those threads, meanwhile I will e-mail my file manager asking him if he know when my medical is and if it is possible that it happens on the same day !!!


----------



## Van Gogh

Kind of somewhat sad right now. :crybaby:
Just got this e-mail from my interviewer 

The e-mail says that only Pilot is open for this year that i can apply, all Logi's have been filled.
He wrote I can resume my application with pilot or cancel the interview. (at least for now, thats what I didn't really get)

This is the e-mail
"You are scheduled for an interview with me on 20 Nov 13.  Your file states that you are currently applying for a position as a Logistics Officer (LOG).  Unfortunately, all of the LOG positions have been filled for this year.  The only available officer occupation with positions remaining that your degree makes you eligible for is Pilot.
Than he lists some non-officer positions I am not interested in....
 If you are not interested in other positions, that is ok, but I will cancel your interview and we will contact you in the spring when we are ready to process applicants for LOG again"

So, with last sentence, what does it mean? If I continue with my application, will I have to re-apply all over again or he will just take off from interview spot where I ended? (Will I be one step forward of other applicants if I have my interview on Spring? If I have a head start, would that mean lower chances of not getting offered the positions next year?

Really confused. Not really into piloting and NCM positions are a no-no for me  :crybaby:


----------



## BeyondTheNow

You should be able to carry on in the Spring from where you paused the process. If you're not interested in what's available right now, that's okay. (I'd personally recommend sticking with only the trade(s) you have your heart set on anyway.) Your file manager can answer more specific questions on what will take place once your trade opens again.

Why are NCM trades such a "no-no?"


----------



## Van Gogh

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> You should be able to carry on in the Spring from where you paused the process. If you're not interested in what's available right now, that's okay. (I'd personally recommend sticking with only the trade(s) you have your heart set on anyway.) Your file manager can answer more specific questions on what will take place once your trade opens again.
> 
> Why are NCM trades such a "no-no?"



It would make no sense to not capitalize on my over 4 years of university education.
I am looking at the army as a lifelong career, that's why I want to go the commissioned road.


----------



## Nobody_Important

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> You should be able to just contact a file manager at the CFRC and if they can't do anything for you then they will likely redirect you where you need to go.
> 
> Nothing regarding the application is really that complicating, don't make it complicated for yourself.



I called a file manager at the CFRC, but was unable to get a hold of him, so I left a message stating my predicament and asking what else I needed to do. I left my name and number. That was four days ago and I've received no call back. So, I contacted my primary reserve unit and, once again, I was unable to get a hold of anyone, but to be fair, it was late at night and they were closed, so I left another message explaining the same thing and asking what to do about and if they wanted me to come in to see them. That was last night and I haven't received a call back yet. I don't expect them to call back right away, but I'm hoping that I'll be able to clear all this up soon, seeing as my file will be closed on the 6th if my application doesn't begin processing.

All I want to do is change my selected occupation from Combat Engineer to ACISS and to get my application to my reserve unit. I must have made this process much more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## DAA

Nobody_Important said:
			
		

> I called a file manager at the CFRC, but was unable to get a hold of him, so I left a message stating my predicament and asking what else I needed to do. I left my name and number. That was four days ago and I've received no call back. So, I contacted my primary reserve unit and, once again, I was unable to get a hold of anyone, but to be fair, it was late at night and they were closed, so I left another message explaining the same thing and asking what to do about and if they wanted me to come in to see them. That was last night and I haven't received a call back yet. I don't expect them to call back right away, but I'm hoping that I'll be able to clear all this up soon, seeing as my file will be closed on the 6th if my application doesn't begin processing.
> 
> All I want to do is change my selected occupation from Combat Engineer to ACISS and to get my application to my reserve unit. I must have made this process much more complicated than it needs to be.



Deal with the Reserve Unit/Brigade Recruiter, first and foremost in a case like this.  Don't worry about your local CFRC or what is on your application, as your application will be driven by the Reserve Unit that you have been dealing with and they will look after it for you.


----------



## Nobody_Important

DAA said:
			
		

> Deal with the Reserve Unit/Brigade Recruiter, first and foremost in a case like this.  Don't worry about your local CFRC or what is on your application, as your application will be driven by the Reserve Unit that you have been dealing with and they will look after it for you.



Should I just go in and see him? I feel like a total and complete goof for even getting in this situation.


----------



## DAA

Nobody_Important said:
			
		

> Should I just go in and see him? I feel like a total and complete goof for even getting in this situation.



Today is Thursday, so they may very well be around tonight!  Can't hurt to wander on by and stick your head in and say "Hey, just wanted to check things out, see what goes on and by the way, how's my application coming?"


----------



## Nobody_Important

DAA said:
			
		

> Today is Thursday, so they may very well be around tonight!  Can't hurt to wander on by and stick your head in and say "Hey, just wanted to check things out, see what goes on and by the way, how's my application coming?"



I'd swing by if I could, but I'm expecting company and it's a decent distance from me. Calgary is getting to be a big city. Will they be around tomorrow?


----------



## JorgSlice

Just disregard this, I wasn't reading properly again.


----------



## DAA

Nobody_Important said:
			
		

> I'd swing by if I could, but I'm expecting company and it's a decent distance from me. Calgary is getting to be a big city. Will they be around tomorrow?



Thursdays are "normally" Parade Night........

If you can't make it, don't sweat it.  Contact the Unit Recruiter who you have been speaking with and or Brigade Recruiter for your area.


----------



## Nobody_Important

DAA said:
			
		

> Thursdays are "normally" Parade Night........
> 
> If you can't make it, don't sweat it.  Contact the Unit Recruiter who you have been speaking with and or Brigade Recruiter for your area.



The problem is, I haven't been in contact with any recruiters, really. I think I'll go down to Mewata Armoury tomorrow and talk to someone there. If I remember correctly, the recruiter's name is [NAME GOES HERE], or something along those lines. I'll see if he or someone else is around and just ask them about my predicament.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Nobody_Important said:
			
		

> The problem is, I haven't been in contact with any recruiters, really. I think I'll go down to Mewata Armoury tomorrow and talk to someone there. If I remember correctly, the recruiter's name is XXXXXXXXXXX, or something along those lines. I'll see if he or someone else is around and just ask them about my predicament.



Recruiter might not like his/her name on a public forum without their knowledge....


----------



## Nobody_Important

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Recruiter might not like his/her name on a public forum without their knowledge....



Good point. Fixed it.


----------



## DAA

Nobody_Important said:
			
		

> The problem is, I haven't been in contact with any recruiters, really. I think I'll go down to Mewata Armoury tomorrow and talk to someone there. If I remember correctly, the recruiter's name is [NAME GOES HERE], or something along those lines. I'll see if he or someone else is around and just ask them about my predicament.



Here is the current status of your application to the CF....


----------



## Van Gogh

One question guys.
So I have applied to the Canadian army as a logistics officer. By the time I was done my security clearance I guess they have conducted all the interviews already.
I know that because while one corporal called me to arrange the interview my interviewer later e-mailed me saying that all positions have been filled already for this selection.
He recommends me to either wait till the coming spring and then I will be called for the interview (if they call me will be priority based based on my CFAT/ and other test scores) or apply to pilot position, another officer position that's actually in demand.

I am leaning towards sticking with my logistics officer choice waiting for spring for interview call again. That said, is it possible that next spring they hire very few candidates so I don't make it in again? What happens in that case? Wouldn't having the fact that i have already passed my security clearance/tests as well as being on their waiting list for so long give me any advantage/head start over other applicants?
Also if I don't make it in for some time do they keep my file, and I just wait for the right moment when they need logistic officers?


----------



## Nobody_Important

DAA said:
			
		

> Here is the current status of your application to the CF....



I know. It's disheartening to have messed up this bad. I just hope that the recruiter won't laugh in my face when I explain it all.


----------



## dvuong

Hello everyone, 

I have just finished my online application for infantry regular force and was wondering what is the next step?

Do I wait until I get an email back from CF before sending in my documents or just send it off as soon as possible? 

What type of documents do I send and to what address?

How long will I have to wait until they get in touch with me after my online application?

Thanks


----------



## Mudshuvel

Please use the search function as it would answer most of those questions.

In short form (in order) answers to your questions.

1) Wait until they call, email you. 
2) Wait until they call, email you.
3) They'll tell you when they call, email you.
4) You'll find out when they call, email you.

Sorry I can't be more help, but when it comes to that, we know as much as you do.


----------



## DAA

dvuong said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> I have just finished my online application for infantry regular force and was wondering what is the next step?
> Do I wait until I get an email back from CF before sending in my documents or just send it off as soon as possible?
> What type of documents do I send and to what address?
> How long will I have to wait until they get in touch with me after my online application?
> Thanks



They will probably get in touch with you by the middle/end of next week by email.  You don't have to send anything in now but rather just wait for the email which has more instructions on what to do next.

Good luc!


----------



## d_edwards

The selection board for DEO applicants has sat and some messages have been sent out already for Jan BMOQ intake. My question is that I have been granted a bypass for the first half of the course , the IAP I think is what they call it.   Is this likely to have any impact on when I may get a call. Or is it normal for a call to be recieved months in advance of swearing in.


----------



## Van Gogh

Things don't look too promising.
Went to write the TSD today, and before the test started I talked with other applicants writing it as well.

Some of them said they have been in the process for over 2 years (with reasons being as bad as their application being closed)


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Things don't look too promising.
> Went to write the TSD today, and before the test started I talked with other applicants writing it as well.
> 
> Some of them said they have been in the process for over 2 years (with reasons being as bad as their application being closed)



Don't let it get to you. There will be ups and downs during your process, guaranteed. Practically everyone experiences them to varying degrees. Just keep plugging away. Everyone's process is different, but even some of the stories which seem impossibly frustrating for the applicant have worked out in the end. Best of luck.


----------



## jayemsee

First off, I apologize if this application comes off as stupid. 

So I spoke to a reserve recruiter who gave me a list of the available trades I can apply for in Hamilton and I chose my trade. Don't care what unit I end up in but I do prefer Army. The recruiter told me to then apply online at forces.ca which I did. Not a problem at all.

My question is what's next? I know I have to do a reliability screening as stated on forces.ca but it doesn't tell you how to get that done. I saw the forms I have to fill out but when I fill them out, where do I send them. How do I move on to the next step?

Again, I'm sorry if this comes off as stupid but I'm actually pretty lost right now. Could any of you be so kind as to push me in the right direction? It would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Marchog

Were you given a set of paper forms to fill in, in addition to the online form? 

When I filled in the paper forms I made an appointment to physically hand them in to my recruiter (along with ID, birth certificate, transcript etc). The recruiter told me that the reliability screening would be done automatically behind the scenes during the application process.


----------



## steiner0400

jayemsee said:
			
		

> First off, I apologize if this application comes off as stupid.
> 
> So I spoke to a reserve recruiter who gave me a list of the available trades I can apply for in Hamilton and I chose my trade. Don't care what unit I end up in but I do prefer Army. The recruiter told me to then apply online at forces.ca which I did. Not a problem at all.
> 
> My question is what's next? I know I have to do a reliability screening as stated on forces.ca but it doesn't tell you how to get that done. I saw the forms I have to fill out but when I fill them out, where do I send them. How do I move on to the next step?
> 
> Again, I'm sorry if this comes off as stupid but I'm actually pretty lost right now. Could any of you be so kind as to push me in the right direction? It would be greatly appreciated



The reliability screening is basically your references, which is done by a third party company. You generally wait until they [the cf] asks you to fill out these forms unless someone who will be dealing with told you otherwise..


----------



## Van Gogh

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Don't let it get to you. There will be ups and downs during your process, guaranteed. Practically everyone experiences them to varying degrees. Just keep plugging away. Everyone's process is different, but even some of the stories which seem impossibly frustrating for the applicant have worked out in the end. Best of luck.



Thanks for the encouraging words !!!  
I have been in the process for over 2 years myself (Over 1 year security clearance process as I was in Canada for less than 10 years) and as such, I guess what I heard in the recruiting center is maybe even good (that I am not the only one in the process for a while).

If most applications eventually work out, than its more than good for me.
As long as I eventually make it in I will be a happy camper  ;D


----------



## Smart Bomb

First some background. I'm an engineering student who graduated last August (2013) and applied about mid September. I sent my forms out that same week. I was never notified if they had arrived. About late October I e-mailed my local centre with a question and it was then that they told my forms had been received. In December, I e-mailed inquiring whether I could still make a change to one of the occupation preferences. I was informed that my file had been closed. The Canadian Forces website indicated that my preferred occupation was open, so I'm wondering what would some reasons be for my file being closed?

Thanks.


----------



## DAA

Smart Bomb said:
			
		

> First some background. I'm an engineering student who graduated last August (2013) and applied about mid September. I sent my forms out that same week. I was never notified if they had arrived. About late October I e-mailed my local centre with a question and it was then that they told my forms had been received. In December, I e-mailed inquiring whether I could still make a change to one of the occupation preferences. I was informed that my file had been closed. The Canadian Forces website indicated that my preferred occupation was open, so I'm wondering what would some reasons be for my file being closed?
> 
> Thanks.



Not surprising.........so here is my guess which is probably right.

You applied online, North Bay processed your application and sent it to your local CFRC.  Your local CFRC in turn emailed you a bunch of unecessary junk forms to fill out and send back to them and when you didn't do that within "30 days", they just close your file and say "No further contact.  File closed."

So they tried to contact you by email ONLY and got no response back.  Have a look at the email account you used when you applied and check your "Junk" email folder.

On the dumb side, the next thing they will probably tell you is to re-apply online, when they already have your file.    :facepalm:

Don't tell me you are dealing with CFRC Ottawa?


----------



## Smart Bomb

DAA said:
			
		

> Not surprising.........so here is my guess which is probably right.
> 
> You applied online, North Bay processed your application and sent it to your local CFRC.  Your local CFRC in turn emailed you a bunch of unecessary junk forms to fill out and send back to them and when you didn't do that within "30 days", they just close your file and say "No further contact.  File closed."
> 
> So they tried to contact you by email ONLY and got no response back.  Have a look at the email account you used when you applied and check your "Junk" email folder.
> 
> On the dumb side, the next thing they will probably tell you is to re-apply online, when they already have your file.    :facepalm:
> 
> Don't tell me you are dealing with CFRC Ottawa?



I was actually dealing with Vancouver. I checked my junk mail folder and nothing. Every e-mail I got from them was sent to my inbox. I had no contact from anyone about anything. Neither North Bay nor Vancouver even confirmed that my documents even made it. I only found out they made it to Vancouver when I asked them a question. The only occupation I had initially listed was Aerospace Engineer. In early December I was wanting to add, as my second choice, Electrical and Mechanical Engineer. This was when I found out the application was closed. Vancouver told me to call North Bay and North Bay told me to re-apply again online, which I did. So that's where I'm at right now: waiting for an appointment to begin initial processing on the second application.


----------



## The_Falcon

From information, I have gotten from an insider, YOU will (probably) need to make that initial contact to schedule an interview.  Read the emails you get very carefully, to ensure if this is the case or not.


----------



## JoeDos

Smart Bomb said:
			
		

> I was actually dealing with Vancouver. I checked my junk mail folder and nothing. Every e-mail I got from them was sent to my inbox. I had no contact from anyone about anything. Neither North Bay nor Vancouver even confirmed that my documents even made it. I only found out they made it to Vancouver when I asked them a question. The only occupation I had initially listed was Aerospace Engineer. In early December I was wanting to add, as my second choice, Electrical and Mechanical Engineer. This was when I found out the application was closed. Vancouver told me to call North Bay and North Bay told me to re-apply again online, which I did. So that's where I'm at right now: waiting for an appointment to begin initial processing on the second application.



You will have to contact the recruitment center yourself, but if its the Vancouver one good luck actually getting a date scheduled right now, as apparently a new processing method has been put in place where ROTP and Aboriginal applicants have taken priority.


----------



## The_Falcon

JoeDos said:
			
		

> You will have to contact the recruitment center yourself, but if its the Vancouver one good luck actually getting a date scheduled right now, as apparently a new processing method has been put in place where ROTP and Aboriginal applicants have taken priority.



It's not a new "policy".  CFRC's will get direction from higher to give priority to certain applicant files, because they either applied to a program or trade that is either determined to be high priority based on staffing needs, or such as the case with ROTP and the Aborignal programs have certain hard deadlines for selection that cannot be waived.


----------



## JoeDos

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> It's not a new "policy".  CFRC's will get direction from higher to give priority to certain applicant files, because they either applied to a program or trade that is either determined to be high priority based on staffing needs, or such as the case with ROTP and the Aborignal programs have certain hard deadlines for selection that cannot be waived.


Ahh well that information just came from my file manager. My mistake.


----------



## Smart Bomb

JoeDos said:
			
		

> You will have to contact the recruitment center yourself, but if its the Vancouver one good luck actually getting a date scheduled right now, as apparently a new processing method has been put in place where ROTP and Aboriginal applicants have taken priority.



As soon as the confirmation e-mail came I immediately contacted them to make the appointment. Waiting time: unknown. Hurry up and wait, I guess. I just hope my file stays open this time.


----------



## Goodeman

Don't feel bad ladies and gents. My CFRC didn't even get my file until 8 months after I applied. Patience is key in this whole process.


----------



## Cgma1081

Hello, I have a couple questions regarding the ROTP application process.

1. I want to apply for RMC, but i'm already applying for the ROTP, do i still have to apply for RMC?
2. It says that I require a GCKey account to apply for ROTP, but I need to fill in a lot of information, including a Personal Access Code. I don't have one so i tried to apply for one online, but the site is unable process my request. I've also tried calling the Toll-free number but they didn't give me an option to apply for a Personal Access Code. 

Please help! Thank you


----------



## DAA

Cgma1081 said:
			
		

> Hello, I have a couple questions regarding the ROTP application process.
> 
> 1. I want to apply for RMC, but i'm already applying for the ROTP, do i still have to apply for RMC?
> 2. It says that I require a GCKey account to apply for ROTP, but I need to fill in a lot of information, including a Personal Access Code. I don't have one so i tried to apply for one online, but the site is unable process my request. I've also tried calling the Toll-free number but they didn't give me an option to apply for a Personal Access Code.
> 
> Please help! Thank you



If you have already applied to the CF and for ROTP, then you should have received a follow-up email shortly afterwards containing instructions and also a "link" to the RMC Portal which has a Questionnaire to complete and upload, along with ALL your academic transcripts directly to RMC for assessment.

The GC Key is ONLY associated with your application to the CF and has nothing to do with your RMC requirements/uploads.  Also, the GC Key does NOT belong to the CF, it belongs to the Government of Canada and the CF merely uses it.


----------



## dhagz

If possible, how would one change their occupation choices if they had sent in an online application. I would like to substitute one of my choices to become a VehicleTech. Please get back to me ASAP. Thank you


----------



## BeyondTheNow

dhagz said:
			
		

> If possible, how would one change their occupation choices if they had sent in an online application. I would like to substitute one of my choices to become a VehicleTech. Please get back to me ASAP. Thank you



Depending on where your application is at this time (whether or not it's been transferred to your local RC already) I believe you'll need to speak to a recruiter to make the changes.


----------



## dhagz

How do you change an career choice on your online application that has been already sent ?


----------



## DAA

dhagz said:
			
		

> How do you change an career choice on your online application that has been already sent ?



Simple......you just contact your local CFRC and say "I want to change my career choices".


----------



## AlvinCho

Help! (I have contacted a few email addresses I felt were applicable to my problem, but to no response from any).

I completed my full application to Royal Military College about a month ago, and have yet to receive an email/mail/phone call in response from my local recruiting centre. 

There is a source of concern regarding my transcript I submitted. The original email I received regarding completing my application said documents saying "unofficial" will not be accepted, but my counsellor at school assured I would be fine because of a process we completed at my high school. On the British Columbia Ministry of Education website, we completed a Post Secondary Institution form of which we gave our consent for the government to automatically send our transcript to institutions of our choice, with regular updates. With that, my counsellor believed that because of that process, RMC would receive my transcript. 

What can I do to further contact RMC about this? Or is this not an issue? How long does it usually take to get a response from your local recruiting centre?


----------



## DAA

AlvinCho said:
			
		

> Help! (I have contacted a few email addresses I felt were applicable to my problem, but to no response from any).
> I completed my full application to Royal Military College about a month ago, and have yet to receive an email/mail/phone call in response from my local recruiting centre.
> There is a source of concern regarding my transcript I submitted. The original email I received regarding completing my application said documents saying "unofficial" will not be accepted, but my counsellor at school assured I would be fine because of a process we completed at my high school. On the British Columbia Ministry of Education website, we completed a Post Secondary Institution form of which we gave our consent for the government to automatically send our transcript to institutions of our choice, with regular updates. With that, my counsellor believed that because of that process, RMC would receive my transcript.
> What can I do to further contact RMC about this? Or is this not an issue? How long does it usually take to get a response from your local recruiting centre?



If you completed your "upload" of documents to RMC almost a month ago, you should be receiving a response shortly.  If you happened to upload "unofficial" transcripts or you forgot to upload something, then RMC notifies CF Recruiting, who in turn will contact you with further instructions.   RMC will NOT do anything with any type of paper transcript sent to them directly, so don't bother sending them anything, it's a waste of time!  Follow the instructions provided and ONLY "upload" your documents to the RMC Portal.  If you haven't done that and decided to get "creative" and start mailing things in, then your application is going no where fast.......

I understand that your counsellor was trying to help, but regretably in the case of RMC/ROTP Applicants, there not.

Good luck!


----------



## AlvinCho

DAA said:
			
		

> If you completed your "upload" of documents to RMC almost a month ago, you should be receiving a response shortly.  If you happened to upload "unofficial" transcripts or you forgot to upload something, then RMC notifies CF Recruiting, who in turn will contact you with further instructions.   RMC will NOT do anything with any type of paper transcript sent to them directly, so don't bother sending them anything, it's a waste of time!  Follow the instructions provided and ONLY "upload" your documents to the RMC Portal.  If you haven't done that and decided to get "creative" and start mailing things in, then your application is going no where fast.......
> 
> I understand that your counsellor was trying to help, but regretably in the case of RMC/ROTP Applicants, there not.
> 
> Good luck!



So just to clarify, I uploaded all documents correctly but unfortunately my transcript was an "unofficial" version. I received an email from noreply@rmc.ca confirming my ROTP-RETP application was submitted back in December. I should just wait it out, as RMC should be contacting me?

Appreciate the help.


----------



## DAA

AlvinCho said:
			
		

> So just to clarify, I uploaded all documents correctly but unfortunately my transcript was an "unofficial" version. I received an email from noreply@rmc.ca confirming my ROTP-RETP application was submitted back in December. I should just wait it out, as RMC should be contacting me?
> 
> Appreciate the help.



Contact your CFRC, they should be able to provide you with a proper update.

Good luck!


----------



## rflood46

Hey there,

 I submitting an online application to the CF on Jan 26. Im from Winnipeg, with AVS as my first trade option. I received the initial email right after, confirming the application. I have not received a second email yet, and I have read posts from multiple people stating I should have received a second email within 48-72 hours. 

I decided today would be a good day to contact my local RC here in Winnipeg. The recruiter I spoke with, mentioned he found my file but it was detained in North Bay for some reason and there was no comments on my file. After looking into it further he called me back and said he will get it going for me. He emailed the appointment clerk and also forwarded me to her voicemail and told me to book my appointments. An hour later, the appointment clerk called and explained that the recruiter was wrong in bringing my file to her and that we cannot bypass the CFVRC in North Bay. She said theres no reason to panic yet as my file was only opened on Jan 30th and she would have to send my file back to North Bay to be processed there first. Ive been asked to wait atleast two weeks to hear from them.

Basically Im just asking for a little guidance to see if everything still sounds on track or if I should be worried? As Ive said, I havent received a second email yet, nor sent any documents in. 

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## mkil

I know the recruiting system might be frustrating, but it really is a long process. You need to be patient, and in the mean time go do some physical training. If you don't hear anything by the end of Feb, then call. But we have a saying in the military - "hurry up and wait". Good luck though!


----------



## George Wallace

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0.html

READ that, then Read other topics.  Your questions have been asked and answered hundreds of thousands of times.


----------



## DAA

rflood46 said:
			
		

> As Ive said, I havent received a second email yet, nor sent any documents in.
> 
> Thanks for any insight!



Are you absolutely positive that you didn't receive the second email?


----------



## Sharp

DAA said:
			
		

> Are you absolutely positive that you didn't receive the second email?



This happened to me as well, I applied online during November of 2013.

I was told to reapply. So I did, in the beginning of February.


----------



## DAA

Sharp said:
			
		

> This happened to me as well, I applied online during November of 2013.
> 
> I was told to reapply. So I did, in the beginning of February.



Have you still not received the second email?  And did you apply for Reg or Res?


----------



## Sharp

During the past 3 months? No. I called yesterday and asked what happened. No explanation, but advice as to what to do.

Just reapply. No details, as to how. I had to ask around (see my previous thread). 

Revoke GCKEY and make a new account (GCKEY). Reapply, allowing you to change or add things that you couldn't before, if needed.

I'm waiting for the email which may or may not arrive until Thursday, Friday, or Monday.


----------



## rflood46

I understand I may have a long wait ahead of me, I was just confused due to being told two different things and then my application being sent back. Turns out everything was in order, I received an email today asking me to call the 1-800 number to book my appointment for initial processing. Looks like my application is on it's way. Now I will be patient!


----------



## Sharp

I called them and asked if I should make an appointment, he told me to just walk in. It's not that busy. I'm like "ok".

Maybe that's just Toronto.


----------



## cadetdrobert

Good day,

I am a long time reader, first time poster. I had submitted my application into the reserves on the 11th of December 2013, and I have just received confirmation to call in and book my CFAT. 

From this point, I am wondering where BMQ will be held for the Reserve Artillery bunch, I haven't been able to get that information out of the recruiters yet. So if anyone could shed some light on that, that would be much appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## DAA

cadetdrobert said:
			
		

> Good day,
> I am a long time reader, first time poster. I had submitted my application into the reserves on the 11th of December 2013, and I have just received confirmation to call in and book my CFAT.
> From this point, I am wondering where BMQ will be held for the Reserve Artillery bunch, I haven't been able to get that information out of the recruiters yet. So if anyone could shed some light on that, that would be much appreciated.
> Regards,



I hope that you read the statement on the forces.ca website "before" you applied that says "*** If you are interested in joining the Reserves, your first step is to contact one of your local Reserve units to find out which positions are available. They will work with you to identify a job, fill in all the required application forms, and advise you through the process."

If you have NOT already been in contact with a local Reserve Force Unit, your application will most likely not be going anywhere.  If you have been in contact with a local Reserve Force Unit, then they will be the only ones who can actually answer this type of question.


----------



## Roy16

Hello, I would like to apply to join a reserve unit in my city and I was just wondering how to do so. I was recently at a CF recruitment center and they gave me contact information for the different reserve units. I contacted a unit that interested me by leaving them a message, there is also an address is there an on site recruitment office or should I just wait until they contact me? Also what is the application/recruitment process like to join a reserve unit?

Thanks!
M.R.


----------



## DAA

www.forces.ca  Click on "Apply Now" and look at "Step 1", which says.....

*** If you are interested in joining the Reserves, your first step is to contact one of your local Reserve units to find out which positions are available. They will work with you to identify a job, fill in all the required application forms, and advise you through the process.


Don't bother submitting an 'OnLine Application" until you have been in contact with a local Reserve Force unit or your application will not go anywhere.

To find other Reserve Force Units in your area ----->  http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruiter-110

There are "tabs" once you get to the proper page, so use them.


----------



## Roy16

Yes I saw that thank you for clarifying I guess I will wait until they contact me.

Thank you
M.R.


----------



## DAA

Roy16 said:
			
		

> Yes I saw that thank you for clarifying I guess I will wait until they contact me.
> 
> Thank you
> M.R.



Do NOT wait any more than a week at most.  If you are interested in the Reserves, you need to get intouch with tme as soon as you can.


----------



## Roy16

So you recommend calling back if they do not return my call within a week? I spoke on the phone with a Sergeant from the unit but he told me to leave a message to another number because that person was in charge of recruiting and I left that person a message. There isn't any hours indicated on the sheet that the recruitment center gave me it only says Tuesdays which is today.

M.R.


----------



## DAA

Roy16 said:
			
		

> So you recommend calling back if they do not return my call within a week? I spoke on the phone with a Sergeant from the unit but he told me to leave a message to another number because that person was in charge of recruiting and I left that person a message. There isn't any hours indicated on the sheet that the recruitment center gave me it only says Tuesdays which is today.
> 
> M.R.



Absolutely.  Early bird catches the worm.......


----------



## Roy16

Ok, thank you for your help!

M.R.


----------



## cadetdrobert

DAA said:
			
		

> I hope that you read the statement on the forces.ca website "before" you applied that says "*** If you are interested in joining the Reserves, your first step is to contact one of your local Reserve units to find out which positions are available. They will work with you to identify a job, fill in all the required application forms, and advise you through the process."
> 
> If you have NOT already been in contact with a local Reserve Force Unit, your application will most likely not be going anywhere.  If you have been in contact with a local Reserve Force Unit, then they will be the only ones who can actually answer this type of question.




I did read thoroughly through the forces website. I have been down to my local unit multiple times to visit the recruiter there, and multiple visits to the CFRC as well. My application has been submitted with the help of my recruiter at my local unit, and I have since been dealing with the CFRC regarding advancements in my application. I have picked my trade and confirmation was given that there is multiple positions available for it.

I was advised by a fellow member of the forces that I should bug the recruiters till I get a date, or else things can take over a year. CFRC's primary concern is reg force, and reserves are stacked under it seems. I'm okay with being patient, but when things are standing still I check up every so often. I went in this past week and talked to the recruiter and went in again till I got the confirmation my file came back. Now I have been scheduled in to write my CFAT on the 18th of March 2014.


----------



## Roy16

They have recruiters directly at the local unit?

M.R.


----------



## Goose15

Roy16 said:
			
		

> They have recruiters directly at the local unit?
> 
> M.R.



Yes, each reserve unit has it's own recruiter(s).


----------



## DAA

cadetdrobert said:
			
		

> I did read thoroughly through the forces website. I have been down to my local unit multiple times to visit the recruiter there, and multiple visits to the CFRC as well. My application has been submitted with the help of my recruiter at my local unit, and I have since been dealing with the CFRC regarding advancements in my application. I have picked my trade and confirmation was given that there is multiple positions available for it.
> 
> I was advised by a fellow member of the forces that I should bug the recruiters till I get a date, or else things can take over a year. CFRC's primary concern is reg force, and reserves are stacked under it seems. I'm okay with being patient, but when things are standing still I check up every so often. I went in this past week and talked to the recruiter and went in again till I got the confirmation my file came back. Now I have been scheduled in to write my CFAT on the 18th of March 2014.



It's the Recruiter from the local Res F unit that drives your application process, so you need to deal with them and not the local CFRC.


----------



## cadetdrobert

DAA said:
			
		

> It's the Recruiter from the local Res F unit that drives your application process, so you need to deal with them and not the local CFRC.



Thanks BAA,

I was however told the opposite. Once the file is processed then once past all the steps they forward it to your unit, and they pick the people from there. Shed some light to this?


----------



## DAA

cadetdrobert said:
			
		

> Thanks BAA,
> 
> I was however told the opposite. Once the file is processed then once past all the steps they forward it to your unit, and they pick the people from there. Shed some light to this?



Reserve Force units only hire people, when positions are available.  They sometimes have deadlines and need their applicants enrolled by certain dates inorder to line up with the training plans (ie; BMQ, etc).  Generally, CFRC's will not process a Reserve Force application, without the consent or direction from a Reserve Force Unit, which could be via an email or a letter saying "We need cadetdrobert fully processed by XX XXX 2014 inorder for them to attend upcoming BMQ."

Then it's up to the CFRC to do their job but at the sametime, the Reserve Force Recruiter needs to stay on top of them to make sure this gets done and you, as the applicant, need to stay on top of your Res F Recruiter to make sure things are being pushed along.  Once everything is completed at your local CFRC, the entire file is returned to the Reserve Force Unit for "enrolment" procedures and you're on your way!!!


----------



## Roy16

I visited the reserve unit yesterday and got a quick interview he then gave ma a letter saying that he interviewed me and that my application was ready to be processed. I have to show that letter to the CFRC along with the forms.

I have another question and it might be off topic for this thread but I am currently a University student and was just wondering what the weekly salary is for a new recruit. I would love to join but I need to be able to make enough money for me to afford rent and everything else. That is the only thing keeping me from sending my application. I currently have a part-time job and I make about 200$ a week which is enough for me. Would I be making close to that with the reserves?

I visited this link http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/ncm-class-a-b-service-rates.page? that describes the pay scale but I don't get it. It says 90.30 for 6 hours of training or more?


----------



## George Wallace

Roy16 said:
			
		

> I visited the reserve unit yesterday and got a quick interview he then gave ma a letter saying that he interviewed me and that my application was ready to be processed. I have to show that letter to the CFRC along with the forms.
> 
> I have another question and it might be off topic for this thread but I am currently a University student and was just wondering what the weekly salary is for a new recruit. I would love to join but I need to be able to make enough money for me to afford rent and everything else. That is the only thing keeping me from sending my application. I currently have a part-time job and I make about 200$ a week which is enough for me. Would I be making close to that with the reserves?
> 
> I visited this link http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/ncm-class-a-b-service-rates.page? that describes the pay scale but I don't get it. It says 90.30 for 6 hours of training or more?



That is correct.  If you work a full day, you get $90 approx.  If you are in on a week night for less than 6 hours you will get $45 approx. for a 1/2 day.  There are no hourly or weekly rates of pay.  When you start your Basic training, you will be paid a 1/2 day for Fridays, and full days for Saturday and Sunday.

If your read the threads on the Pay Scales, you will get more answers.


----------



## Roy16

Okay thank you!


----------



## Van Gogh

Hey Guys one quick questions.
I have an interview on March, and If I make it in I just want to know when it would be at the earliest.
Basically I am wondering when is the approximate starting date of the 1st Basic Military training after March?

Thanks !!!


----------



## Loachman

Roy16 said:
			
		

> just wondering what the weekly salary is for a new recruit.



There is, for the bulk of Reservists, no "salary". Class A (part-time) Reservists are paid only for those times when they are on duty, which is typically one or two nights per week and one or two weekends per month. A weekend, then, will get you approximately $225.00.

It was $3.00 per half-day and $6.00 per full-day when I started.


----------



## ready2go

Hey there,
So I am 34yrs old and I have my CFAT in a week. I'm a little late in the whole process of things But have been researching everything for about 8 months, also moderately refreshing my math, verbal/vocabulary and spatial skills. I am more of a visual/ hands on learner so obviously this test is a major concern to me. I am  applying for Combat Engineer and will have no problem meeting the physical requirements and am somewhat prepared for my interview which I will work more after.
What my major concern is my uncertainty of the scores need to be acceptable to pursue my career as a Sapper. I am completely aware of the understanding that the test can not be actually discussed in detail, although I am having trouble finding the proper degree of information needed to surpass this obstical.  I have been reviewing " intro to algebra" For College prep. researching online which I have found multiple app-on multiple website with different degrees of study questions. Are there any sites that are focused on practicing for the CFAT that are not American, and that would follows a more conventional guideline of the CFAT. The sample questions given in the PDF are obviously ridiculous samples that would never prepare you for the real thing. If anyone could help with this I would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers ;D


----------



## DAA

My concept, study anything related to Gr 10 Math.  But you can always look at these links, which are not guaranteed.....

(GRT - Graduate Recruitment Test, a bit tougher but great practice, helped me immensely with the CFAT)
http://www.psc-cfp.gc.ca/ppc-cpp/test-examen/grt-erd/index-eng.htm
CF practice apptitude test
http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf
khan academy
http://www.khanacademy.org/


----------



## ready2go

Thanks,
I know assistance in minimal, I appreciate the help. those should be better then what I've found.


----------



## Van Gogh

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Hey Guys one quick questions.
> I have an interview on March, and If I make it in I just want to know when it would be at the earliest.
> Basically I am wondering when is the approximate starting date of the 1st Basic Military training after March?
> 
> Thanks !!!



Anyone ?


----------



## PMedMoe

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Anyone ?



Check here or head to a local psychic....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously, no one can give you a definitive answer to your question.


----------



## Sharp

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> or head to a local psychic....



I swear I read that as "Physician". I'm like... Why would he know the date BMQ starts?

Loool


----------



## sk115

hello i just want to ask how long it takes for the recruiters to contact me back for medical appointment after passing the cfat. I took the test on jan 29 and still havent got any calls or emails. Will they contact me regardless of the outcome of my application??


----------



## GiveMeYourPie

You'll get contacted sooner or later. Keep waiting bud.


----------



## Van Gogh

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Check here or head to a local psychic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, no one can give you a definitive answer to your question.



My question was not related to how long I in particular would have to wait.
Its about how often the basic military training happens and at what dates, they can't be happening on on-going basis can they ???
So, anyone know when the start dates for Basic military training in 2014 are ?


----------



## JoeDos

sk115 said:
			
		

> hello i just want to ask how long it takes for the recruiters to contact me back for medical appointment after passing the cfat. I took the test on jan 29 and still havent got any calls or emails. Will they contact me regardless of the outcome of my application??



Going to sort of burst your bubble here, from what I heard there is a new process in which everyone can do the CFAT, but don't quite make it to the Medical/Interview. Apparently some recruitment centers are doing it this way and some aren't, hopefully your recruitment center isn't following this and just like I hope mine isn't following this. I was told by the career counselor and recruiter that right now they are continuing processing my application, and they will be calling my references so I should apparently hear back from them within a month or so.


----------



## DAA

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> My question was not related to how long I in particular would have to wait.
> Its about how often the basic military training happens and at what dates, they can't be happening on on-going basis can they ???
> So, anyone know when the start dates for Basic military training in 2014 are ?



Two BMQ courses of 60 each, every two weeks, sometimes every week, sometimes 3 courses of 60 each.  It varies throughout the year.


----------



## ready2go

How long can you Stay on Merit list if you score lets say a mid level on your aptitude test. 60's-70's for example?


----------



## PMedMoe

DAA said:
			
		

> Two BMQ courses of 60 each, every two weeks, sometimes every week, sometimes 3 courses of 60 each.  It varies throughout the year.



Since Van Gogh has applied for Log O, the schedule for BM*O*Q would be more pertinent.


----------



## DAA

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Since Van Gogh has applied for Log O, the schedule for BM*O*Q would be more pertinent.



For BMOQ (DEO Serials), it's roughly every two-three months, give or take.


----------



## ready2go

DAA said:
			
		

> For BMOQ (DEO Serials), it's roughly every two-three months, give or take.



IT that for everyone including civilian, or just ROTP's. Or does that only determine the result of the end date?


----------



## DAA

ready2go said:
			
		

> IT that for everyone including civilian, or just ROTP's. Or does that only determine the result of the end date?



BMOQ serials are broken down by entry plan.  So there will be BMOQ serials just for DEO Officer applicants and then separate serials for ROTP applicants.


----------



## Reprusu

Hey, I was wondering if there is a specific fitness requirement before joining the forces? I'm 17 and this summer I am joining a fitness center and planning to stay there until I finish my last year of high school. I was also wondering if I need any specialized physical training before applying to become a pilot?


----------



## George Wallace

Ask Jeeves.


----------



## raoufhakam

applying for primary reserve:
submitted my online application 2-3 weeks ago, last week got an email from a recruiter in my local army reserve recruiting office, went there and submitted all the required documents, the recruiter told me to give them a call within a month if i don't hear any updated from them.
now i'm remember reading it somewhere in this forum that when applying to reserve, i'm supposed to contact the reserve united i'm applying for and get some sort of recommendation letter from them? i don't remember hearing anything like that from the recruiter or anywhere along the application process/papers.


----------



## raymond94

I could use some help on my application please. I filled out an application online about 5 or 6 months ago and i had by transcripts and papers ready do send, but i have not yet sent them. I told my parents of my plans for the navy and they wanted me to give it time before i make up my mind because they felt i was doing it as a impulse. So several months have passed and i am sure that this is what i want to do. Now then, i logged on to the government of Canada website to check on my application and it is telling me that "Your access to the Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled", does this mean my application has been deleted. I am worried because i feel that this will reflect badly on myself and hurt my chances of joining the Navy because i had left my application unattended for months. Should i just ignore this message and go ahead and sent my papers?
I will phone the recruitment center tomorrow to try and sort this out but i thought i would ask here first, maybe i will get a quick reply.
i appreciate the amount of work you have put into this forum DAA
Thank you for your time


----------



## DAA

raymond94 said:
			
		

> I could use some help on my application please. I filled out an application online about 5 or 6 months ago and i had by transcripts and papers ready do send, but i have not yet sent them. I told my parents of my plans for the navy and they wanted me to give it time before i make up my mind because they felt i was doing it as a impulse. So several months have passed and i am sure that this is what i want to do. Now then, i logged on to the government of Canada website to check on my application and it is telling me that "Your access to the Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled", does this mean my application has been deleted. I am worried because i feel that this will reflect badly on myself and hurt my chances of joining the Navy because i had left my application unattended for months. Should i just ignore this message and go ahead and sent my papers?
> I will phone the recruitment center tomorrow to try and sort this out but i thought i would ask here first, maybe i will get a quick reply.
> i appreciate the amount of work you have put into this forum DAA
> Thank you for your time



If you haven't been in contact with your CFRC within the last 30-60 days your file is more than likely closed.  So, I would just submit a new online application and go from there.

There is no longer any requirement to provide any documents when you apply.  These documents will ONLY be required on the first visit you make to your local CFRC once they schedule you for the CFAT/TSD testing.


----------



## lCS

For those that have taken the TSD test. How long was it until you had your interview and medical.


----------



## Journeyman

lCS said:
			
		

> For those that have taken the TSD test. How long was it until you had your interview and medical.





			
				lCS said:
			
		

> This question goes out to all those who have taken the TSD (psych test). I am just wondering how long it was before you got your interview and medical. Do you have your mini interview right after the test and then the medical later that week or did you get scheduled late. Thank you.


Posting a question, then starting a whole new thread to ask the same question is considered very bad form.


----------



## PMedMoe

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Posting a question, then starting a whole new thread to ask the same question is considered very bad form.



Other way around.   

Still considered bad form....


----------



## armygirl95

I "passed" my cfat and qualified for my trades, but I'm worried how competitive I am as I have my GED, not my diploma.

I have my grade 10 from high school which qualifies me for the trade, but does the GED (instead of a hs diploma) make my application less competitive?

Thanks.


----------



## DAA

armygirl95 said:
			
		

> I "passed" my cfat and qualified for my trades, but I'm worried how competitive I am as I have my GED, not my diploma.
> 
> I have my grade 10 from high school which qualifies me for the trade, but does the GED (instead of a hs diploma) make my application less competitive?
> 
> Thanks.



No!  GED = Gr 12, so there should be no difference between the two.


----------



## cadetdrobert

DAA said:
			
		

> Reserve Force units only hire people, when positions are available.  They sometimes have deadlines and need their applicants enrolled by certain dates inorder to line up with the training plans (ie; BMQ, etc).  Generally, CFRC's will not process a Reserve Force application, without the consent or direction from a Reserve Force Unit, which could be via an email or a letter saying "We need cadetdrobert fully processed by XX XXX 2014 inorder for them to attend upcoming BMQ."
> 
> Then it's up to the CFRC to do their job but at the sametime, the Reserve Force Recruiter needs to stay on top of them to make sure this gets done and you, as the applicant, need to stay on top of your Res F Recruiter to make sure things are being pushed along.  Once everything is completed at your local CFRC, the entire file is returned to the Reserve Force Unit for "enrolment" procedures and you're on your way!!!



Thank you. Would you suggest at this point I check in with my PRES Unit recruiter? I wrote my CFAT and did my fitness test last week and I passed, but i have not checked in with anyone at the unit just been going to CFRC. I am supposed to book my interview and my medical. I went in and the man at the front desk told me to email the recruiter I have been dealing with, this was a week ago. Should I pop in again?


----------



## George Wallace

cadetdrobert said:
			
		

> Thank you. Would you suggest at this point I check in with my PRES Unit recruiter? I wrote my CFAT and did my fitness test last week and I passed, but i have not checked in with anyone at the unit just been going to CFRC. I am supposed to book my interview and my medical. I went in and the man at the front desk told me to email the recruiter I have been dealing with, this was a week ago. Should I pop in again?



If the PRES unit that you are hoping to join has accepted you and given you the documents to take to the CFRC to start the process, then they will have nothing to do with that process until such time that the CFRC completes all their work on your file (CFAT, Medical, Fitness Testing, Criminal Checks, etc.) and send a file back to the PRES unit to ENROLL you.  Everything is in the hands of the CFRC until such time that they send your documents to the PRES unit.  The PRES unit on receipt of those documents will enroll you and complete the documentation, sending some documents back to the CFRC to complete the process.  Once you are enrolled, the CFRC will no longer be dealing with you.


----------



## hopefulpilot

How does online application page looks for others? For my son it looks like this-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He already finished his CFAT, interview and medicals and nothing is showing there :


----------



## Goose15

hopefulpilotdad said:
			
		

> How does online application page looks for others? For my son it looks like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He already finished his CFAT, interview and medicals and nothing is showing there :



Ignore this page. Once you submit the application it means nothing (i.e. No information is ever added...at least not correctly if it is).


----------



## MacIssac

You will often see one of these two


----------



## Goose15

Mac Isaac said:
			
		

> You will often see one of these two



Correct. Originally applicants were unable to re-access the page at all. I was told it is a glitch when you are able to see it but it seems more applicants have been able to access as oppose to less recently :dunno:

Edit to add: I was told the above by a recruiter and an MCC.


----------



## MacIssac

I find it works when it wants to work lol - i guess it gives me some type of reassurance when it does work that my file is still being process instead of the stories of hearing of people having to reapply because their file was no longer being processed. I check it a few times a week but often find it does not work at all during the weekends. Had the error message pop up all morning then around 14:00 today it started working


----------



## hopefulpilot

Thanks everyone. Glad that he is not alone  

Mac, you are right that it gives assurance :nod:



			
				Mac Isaac said:
			
		

> I find it works when it wants to work lol -* i guess it gives me some type of reassurance when it does work that my file is still being process instead of the stories of hearing of people having to reapply because their file was no longer being processed*. I check it a few times a week but often find it does not work at all during the weekends. Had the error message pop up all morning then around 14:00 today it started working


----------



## IdealGrunt68

Hello everyone,

Firstly, I would like to say I just started my application process for the CAF primary reserve and I could not be more excited for the challenges and opportunities that the Forces provides. I am very nervous for the medical/drug test portion as I have a bit of a colourfull pastregarding some drug use. Going into my past, growing up I was a very straight edge kid, did well in school, sports as well as cadets (achieved the rank of Flight Sgt, staffed for numerous years, and have many accolades from the Cadet organization). I graduated high school with marks good enough to warrant scholarships to the post secondary school I attended. Summer 2010 my life changed, my Mother was diagnosed with terminal cancer. I saw her several times during treatment and it was during this time I had a friend who advised marijuana to help take away my anxiety and help me relax. My mother's treatment (long story short) was unsuccessful and we ended up losing her. My family shattered and we all went our separate ways (Dad started drinking, sister and brother both moved). I quit school and football and became lost in the bar scene for several months. I tried mdma several times and took mushrooms twice. After several months of self destructive behavior I removed all the negative people in my life, refocused my goals, went back to ball and school, and have continued to do very well for myself since, my new fiance being a cornerstone to this success. I have been clean and sober since July of 2011 and have since focused on becoming a Police Officer like my Father.  I am a hard worker, excellent teammate and very intelligent individual however I am not without mistakes. When I talked with my recruiter I gave him full disclosure and he instructed me to be honest. He said they do not (within reason) care so much about what you have done, they care more about how you are no longer that person (he mentioned an individual currently serving that was an ex Manitoba Warrior). That being said I am still nervous about this portion of my recruiting and I am here asking if anyone has had a similar scenario in their life and if it affected the recruiting process.

Cheers,

MOLON LABE


----------



## cpl_brooks

Hello,

I am a reservist trying to transfer to ACISS and believe a CT was submitted on my behalf by a unit clerk and was wondering if there was a way to verify it was actual sent as in the past i applied and recieved an email the very next day asking me to verify my MPRR and have not received anything. It should have been submitted in January of this year.


----------



## PuckChaser

Did you complete and email the application from the DWAN? You don't need to go through your chain of command to CT, you can apply yourself directly to DGMC in Ottawa.


----------



## runormal

When you put in a ct you should get a page that comes up and says "your component transfer" has been submitted. Hopefully they printed that off. Maybe its in your pers file? From what I've heard due to budget cuts they are behind as they have very limited pers working on CTS. Reply 831- says that as of march 2014 they were working on CTS from Oct 2014. They wont get to CTS from 2014 until April.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12797.825

I put one in March and haven't heard anything either.


----------



## JoeDos

Just curious, does anyone know if they call all your references for the reliability screening portion? I am waiting for my interview and medical to be scheduled and when I called to check my application progress they said I was in the reliability screening portion but as far as I know none of my references have been contacted (I am not %100 about this considering I don't keep much contact with two of them) and my file manager said once my reliability screening clears I will be contacted for my medical/interview which I am hoping soon.


----------



## cpl_brooks

runormal said:
			
		

> When you put in a ct you should get a page that comes up and says "your component transfer" has been submitted. Hopefully they printed that off. Maybe its in your pers file? From what I've heard due to budget cuts they are behind as they have very limited pers working on CTS. Reply 831- says that as of march 2014 they were working on CTS from Oct 2014. They wont get to CTS from 2014 until April.
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12797.825
> 
> I put one in March and haven't heard anything either.




Ok I checked the email I got from my clerk and there is a section saying it hws been submitted. It mentions that all info must be upto date as if they try and contact you and cant your file will be closed. I noticed a phone number put is wrong. Any idea how i can change this? Call someone?


----------



## baconk2

Hello, 

I was wondering if you could give me some advice regarding my application... I am a 2012 graduate of the Communication and New Media Master of Arts program at McMaster University, and hold both a Combined Honours Bachelor of Arts in Multimedia and Communication from McMaster University, and an Integrated Marketing Communications Diploma from St. Lawrence College. I also possess over 6 years of combined communications, public relations and media experience, as such I have applied for a position as a Public Affairs Officer. 

On March 24th I successfully completed my CFAT and was told that as there are only two openings for PAOs I should look at other possible positions with the Canadian Forces. As I am currently waiting for my recruitment centre to call me to schedule my interview and medical... I have notice that the Pilot Position appeals to me as a secondary choice. 

I am wondering if I should wait to hear regarding the PAO position or if as I have yet to have the Interview and Medical, I should contact them now to add the Pilot option to my application. I have read a few forums that claim that adding additional trades to your application will prolong the process however, as I am still waiting to complete steps to be on the merit list I am not sure if it will greatly impact my wait times.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Sincerely, 
baconk2


----------



## George Wallace

You have the opportunity to make three (3) choices of careers on the application form.  Use them.  If you want to be a Pilot; make it one of your choices.  If all you want to do is be a PAO, then only make the one choice.  We can not make decisions for you.

PAO, is quite often a dumping ground for people from other Trades who for whatever reason have left those Trades.  On the plus side of that, hopefully they will have some idea and feel for what the troops are doing and be able to better perform their role as a PAO.   It is one thing to report on something, and another to have actually have done it.


----------



## Goose15

baconk2 said:
			
		

> I have read a few forums that claim that adding additional trades to your application will prolong the process however, as I am still waiting to complete steps to be on the merit list I am not sure if it will greatly impact my wait times.



This sounds to be more related to those who are adding trades after having already been merit listed in another. Through my experience as an applicant having additional occupations added BEFORE completing the interview and medical would not slow down the process as the interview for both is done at the same time.

Also what George said is right. If you would like to be a pilot put it down as a choice. If all you want is PAO, only put that. You have to select occupations you would be happy with, as they do not look at your choices as 1st through 3rd preference. they look at them as A, B or C.

Good luck


----------



## raymond94

Hi, ive posted here before, i have a few questions i have not yet asked
- how accurate do my entered dates of my certificates have to be, for example i don't have a issue date on my Possession Acquisition License (firearms license) and i know it was around march 2013, However i'm not sure. Is it alright to put down an approximate date of completion?

-i am still going through my PADI open water adventure diver course, do i put in completed or not completed, i don't want the intention that i failed a course. Currently i entered it as not completed.

-under the education tab i entered all the certificates i posses, such as firearms license, open water diver, lifeguard certificate, high school graduate, etc. Should these certificates and educations have went into the sub tab of "other education" or are they fine where they are.

-I have previously filled out and submitted a application, but due to complications i had to revoke the CG key. On my new application it asks me if i have ever previously applied, i entered "no" because i revoked it. Is that answer correct

I apologize for all these questions. I don't want to appear helpless, i just want to make sure nothing can go wrong during my application that might hurt my chances of getting into the Armed Forces


----------



## raymond94

And thank you for all the time you put in to help people like me. I really appreciate it


----------



## legalrec

I don't have a clear answer, but I can tell you what I did for education. I put high school and university under education and all other certificates, etc under "other". I also put approximate month/year for when they were obtained. However, if you have the actual certificate, wouldn't it say?  

Put not completed if the course isn't yet completed. If you put completed and it's not, that will look worse, presumably, than putting not completed. I would think, not completed would encompass those courses still being obtained.


----------



## Goose15

raymond94 said:
			
		

> Hi, ive posted here before, i have a few questions i have not yet asked
> - how accurate do my entered dates of my certificates have to be, for example i don't have a issue date on my Possession Acquisition License (firearms license) and i know it was around march 2013, However i'm not sure. Is it alright to put down an approximate date of completion?
> 
> -i am still going through my PADI open water adventure diver course, do i put in completed or not completed, i don't want the intention that i failed a course. Currently i entered it as not completed.
> 
> -under the education tab i entered all the certificates i posses, such as firearms license, open water diver, lifeguard certificate, high school graduate, etc. Should these certificates and educations have went into the sub tab of "other education" or are they fine where they are.
> 
> -I have previously filled out and submitted a application, but due to complications i had to revoke the CG key. On my new application it asks me if i have ever previously applied, i entered "no" because i revoked it. Is that answer correct
> 
> I apologize for all these questions. I don't want to appear helpless, i just want to make sure nothing can go wrong during my application that might hurt my chances of getting into the Armed Forces



There is a phone number on Forces.ca you can call if you have any questions while filling out the online application. They are happy to help and are your best resource for this matter.


----------



## DAA

raymond94 said:
			
		

> Hi, ive posted here before, i have a few questions i have not yet asked
> - how accurate do my entered dates of my certificates have to be, for example i don't have a issue date on my Possession Acquisition License (firearms license) and i know it was around march 2013, However i'm not sure. Is it alright to put down an approximate date of completion?
> -i am still going through my PADI open water adventure diver course, do i put in completed or not completed, i don't want the intention that i failed a course. Currently i entered it as not completed.
> -under the education tab i entered all the certificates i posses, such as firearms license, open water diver, lifeguard certificate, high school graduate, etc. Should these certificates and educations have went into the sub tab of "other education" or are they fine where they are.
> -I have previously filled out and submitted a application, but due to complications i had to revoke the CG key. On my new application it asks me if i have ever previously applied, i entered "no" because i revoked it. Is that answer correctI apologize for all these questions. I don't want to appear helpless, i just want to make sure nothing can go wrong during my application that might hurt my chances of getting into the Armed Forces



Well let's try to make this as simple as we can.  Items above, highlighted in YELLOW, the CF does NOT care about on your initial online application.

At the end of the day, you should receive an email right away after applying online and then 2-4 days later a second email (weekends don't count), telling you to contact your local Recruiting Centre.

Most of what you mention above, has no impact on your application.


----------



## MrMace

Hello just got a quick question, out of my 3 choices if I'm merit listed will I get contacted for any 3? My first is infantry but let's say they're calling for artillery which is my third choice would they offer me a job in artillery? Just curious I used to be in the reserves a while back as an Infantryman but I don't really remember to much of my process back then. Plus reserves process is probably a lot different.

-Thanks


----------



## Goose15

MrMace said:
			
		

> Hello just got a quick question, out of my 3 choices if I'm merit listed will I get contacted for any 3? My first is infantry but let's say they're calling for artillery which is my third choice would they offer me a job in artillery? Just curious I used to be in the reserves a while back as an Infantryman but I don't really remember to much of my process back then. Plus reserves process is probably a lot different.
> 
> -Thanks



Yes, for Reg Force you can be called for any one of your 3 choices. They do not distinguish between your occupational preferences as 1st, 2nd, 3rd; they are looked at as A, B, C. So they will offer you the first position they want/need you for.

Good Luck!


----------



## Kamikaze1655

Hello guys,

Should I order my official high school transcript now or when I have finished the exams in Grade 10? The thing is that I need my class schedule and transcript signed and stamped by the guidance counselor but she would not be available because school would be done. Any ideas?


----------



## legalrec

Presumably, if you ordered it now, it wouldn't include your completed Grade 10 marks.  So, I would wait.


----------



## carefree

I ordered mine in the middle of the summer by calling the school I graduated from. They have skeleton staff that stay behind for administrative purposes several weeks after classes have ended for the year. I had no problems accessing it even with my transcripts being from the mid 90's and located in the provincial archives.


----------



## Jacksonovff

Hey I put in my online application  about 4 weeks ago and I received the generic thank you for applying email but I have not received the email to contact my local recruiter which would be calgary is it normal for it to take this long?


----------



## mtlee

Jacksonovff said:
			
		

> Hey I put in my online application  about 4 weeks ago and I received the generic thank you for applying email but I have not received the email to contact my local recruiter which would be calgary is it normal for it to take this long?



Get used to the waiting, you'll do a lot of it. 

If you are selected for further processing, you will receive further notification, followed thereafter by a date for your CFAT.


----------



## steiner0400

carefree said:
			
		

> I ordered mine in the middle of the summer by calling the school I graduated from. They have skeleton staff that stay behind for administrative purposes several weeks after classes have ended for the year. I had no problems accessing it even with my transcripts being from the mid 90's and located in the provincial archives.



Just give them a call, sometimes (like this time of year) they get swarmed with applicants and selection dates...

Lots of applicants because the seniors in highschool may have chosen the cf. And selections because they will be starting courses almost (if not for sure) weekly.

Some larger cities (Toronto, Montreal, Calgary, Edmonton, etc...) take in so many applications that it can take some time to get to all of them and assess their competitiveness.

Just call, ask them if your file is there.

I would recommend searching for the reliability screening forms and having a hard (written/ printed) copy of the application forms. 

I will warn you, ill be around a year into my application by the time im in if im selected for the coming courses.

Try adding the stages/progress in your signature (profile>forum profile>signature box) to resemble mine and many others so we dont have to ask questions such as application centre, dates, and status of processes in the future.

Best of luck! Pm me if you need aome help.


----------



## Jacksonovff

Thanks for the response I guess their was some communication errors they sent the email may 9th but I did not receive it till today. In the process of booking my CFAT hopefully it all goes well


----------



## skuoc019

Hey so I just recently completed and passed the CFAT today in Ottawa. During the post-test meeting with the recruiter I was told that I passed the CFAT for the trades I'm applying for (MP and Infantry) but was told that my 3rd trade choice (intelligence officer) was no longer available. I recently just graduated from university last week with a degree in Criminology and had my sights set on the intelligence position. I was merely wondering if the intelligence officer role is being eliminated and perhaps  merging with another position or does that mean that they will not be hiring any more people for that position ?

Also I was told that I could select a 3rd trade choice to replace the Intelligence officer trade choice and was wondering if this would be beneficial for me or should I stay stick only 2 trade choices ?


----------



## George Wallace

skuoc019 said:
			
		

> Hey so I just recently completed and passed the CFAT today in Ottawa. During the post-test meeting with the recruiter I was told that I passed the CFAT for the trades I'm applying for (MP and Infantry) but was told that my 3rd trade choice (intelligence officer) was no longer available. I recently just graduated from university last week with a degree in Criminology and had my sights set on the intelligence position. I was merely wondering if the intelligence officer role is being eliminated and perhaps  merging with another position or does that mean that they will not be hiring any more people for that position ?
> 
> Also I was told that I could select a 3rd trade choice to replace the Intelligence officer trade choice and was wondering if this would be beneficial for me or should I stay stick only 2 trade choices ?



Are you that little kid who is not happy with the answer "NO" given to them by their father that they then try asking the same question of their mother hoping to get a "YES"?


----------



## steiner0400

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you that little kid who is not happy with the answer "NO" given to them by their father that they then try asking the same question of their mother hoping to get a "YES"?



** DIRECTING STAFF BANNER IS NOTED AND ACCOUNTED FOR **

Now now, wallace... I think he was asking a legitimate question and was looking for some truthful insight... 

My guess would be that he's asking so he can decide whether to remove the trade choice from his application entirely (if the trade is being merged with another and therefor non existent) or if he should keep it on there in hopes that he will be selected for it when it becomes open again.

I've read somewhere in the posting rules and ethics that everyone on the forum is to be treated as an equal until they are proven unequal, via slander, insult, etc. . . 

Im sure I'll be given some sort of negative "motivation" via MP deductions, warning flag, or Ban-hammer administration for stating this. However, I feel I've justified cause to speak out.


Power is a dangerous thing. Turns the good into evil, and the evil - satanic.


----------



## George Wallace

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> ** DIRECTING STAFF BANNER IS NOTED AND ACCOUNTED FOR **
> 
> Now now, wallace... I think he was asking a legitimate question and was looking for some truthful insight...



PLEASE.  

He is asking the same question in several threads.  

What say you now?


----------



## steiner0400

George Wallace said:
			
		

> PLEASE.
> 
> He is asking the same question in several threads.
> 
> What say you now?



I as a simple poster, do not research the tendencies of other posters unless otherwise provoked.
Suppose I'll dip my spoon a little and see what he's come up with.  

Thanks for no disciplinary motivation as well.


----------



## suneek

Hi All, 

I am new to this forum. Firstly want to thank everyone for sharing such wealth of information/experience. Its very helpful and makes new candidates, like myself, feel comfortable. 

Little background about myself. I am currently pursuing a pilot position in RCAF as DEO. Already started my application process and cleared CFAT. I do not have any prior flying experience. And I am a year away from finishing my undergrad. 

Following are my questions: 
 1. I have to submit my university transcripts to show I am currently enrolled in a program. Thing is in my first year university, due to lack of seriousness and unforeseen family emergencies , I did really poorly(I mean bombed pretty much all my courses). Since then, I have worked hard to improve. But those "F" still show on my transcripts from 1st year. Will my 1st year marks play role in the selection process ? or Interview ?

2.I was advised by a recruiter that it will be helpful to get a pilots license. I know having some flying experience will help with sim flying during CFATs. But does having an actual license help in selection process ? as its really costly to get a pilots license. 

NOTE: Not questioning the recruiter. Just want to make an informed decision and give my best shot. As this is something I want to succeed at.


----------



## Loachman

suneek said:
			
		

> I was advised by a recruiter that it will be helpful to get a pilots license. I know having some flying experience will help with sim flying during CFATs. But does having an actual license help in selection process ?



There has been a fair amount of discussion about that here, and in the real world. Opinions vary.

If you want a civ licence, get one. If not, don't bother. Students are taught things not covered on private pilot courses, like simple aerobatics. Habits can also form, and they can be hard to break when an instructor on a CF flying course wants a sequence done our way. A few flights may give you a little more comfort in the air, but many earn their Wings with no previous experience at all. Our system is designed to teach everything that one needs.

Just be prepared to work harder than you ever have before.


----------



## suneek

Thank you for the response sir. 

It makes sense. I have been on 2-3 flights with a friend and it took some time to understand how instruments relate/behave to each other. Will be helpful during ACS. 

I am prepared to give my absolute best shot at this.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Hi guys,
I apologize if this has been answered recently or if this is not the place to ask it. I searched through the forum, but did so on the tapatalk app on my iPhone so I don't know how reliable that is.

I was just wondering if anyone is aware who makes the final decision who joins with the new process. I am aware that HQ decides who moves on for further processing after you take the CFAT. After that though, once you're merit listed, does the CFRC decide whether or not you get "the call" and when, or does your medical, interview, etc. get sent back to HQ who decides if you'll get the call? 
Further to that, who decides whether or not you're merit listed? 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## steiner0400

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I apologize if this has been answered recently or if this is not the place to ask it. I searched through the forum, but did so on the tapatalk app on my iPhone so I don't know how reliable that is.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone is aware who makes the final decision who joins with the new process. I am aware that HQ decides who moves on for further processing after you take the CFAT. After that though, once you're merit listed, does the CFRC decide whether or not you get "the call" and when, or does your medical, interview, etc. get sent back to HQ who decides if you'll get the call?
> Further to that, who decides whether or not you're merit listed?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



Seeing as it takes anywhere from 7 to 10 (business) days from selection to the beginning of "the call roll out" (when people start stating theyve gotten the call) I think its safe to assume that its HQ who decides if youre fit for the selection board and your local head office who in turn agrees with the choices... Those are then sent to your local cfrc...

As far as determining your meritability, I think thats decided based on all the steps you go through... Having passed your CFAT (and tsd? If thats the acronym for it) with a competative score, being reliability screened and passing that, being deemed medically fit, and being seen as fit via personal interview...

Im not too sure why any of this really matters though...


----------



## niftynicolemarie

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Seeing as it takes anywhere from 7 to 10 (business) days from selection to the beginning of "the call roll out" (when people start stating theyve gotten the call) I think its safe to assume that its HQ who decides if youre fit for the selection board and your local head office who in turn agrees with the choices... Those are then sent to your local cfrc...
> 
> As far as determining your meritability, I think thats decided based on all the steps you go through... Having passed your CFAT (and tsd? If thats the acronym for it) with a competative score, being reliability screened and passing that, being deemed medically fit, and being seen as fit via personal interview...
> 
> Im not too sure why any of this really matters though...



Only asking to get an idea of timeline. My CFRC advised me they would like to get me on the July 23 selection for my trade choice. That's a lot less likely to happen if they aren't the ones who make the decision.


----------



## steiner0400

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> Only asking to get an idea of timeline. My CFRC advised me they would like to get me on the July 23 selection for my trade choice. That's a lot less likely to happen if they aren't the ones who make the decision.



Im quite positive they do, however, have the ability to place a memo on file with your application stating they see good reason to expedite your process...
Where do you currently sit in tbe process... Try to adhere to the same format my signature is for dates and stages.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Im quite positive they do, however, have the ability to place a memo on file with your application stating they see good reason to expedite your process...
> Where do you currently sit in tbe process... Try to adhere to the same format my signature is for dates and stages.


I can't seem to find signatures on the app so I hope this will do:

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Met tech
Trade Choice 3: WFE tech
Application Date (Online): March 27, 2014
First Contact: April 23, 2014
CFAT: May 22, 2014
Interview: Scheduled July 8,2014
Medical: June 26, 2014 (passed medical standards)
Merit Listed: tbd
Position Offered: - tbd 
Sworn in: - tbd 
BMQ: tbd

To add to this my references have not said anything about being called yet and I have no idea if my clearances/ credit checks etc. were done.


----------



## steiner0400

Cant see why you couldnt be merit listed within tbe month, give them a call and ask about the reliability screening. They might need something else to complete it. Happened to me...


----------



## George Wallace

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Cant see why you couldnt be merit listed within tbe month, .....l.



As someone who is NOT yet in the Canadian Armed Forces, you should not be giving any advice or speculating on what is going on with anyone's process.  Leave that to people who are "in the know".  We call it "Staying in your Lanes."  You have wandered way outside of your Lanes.

I am positive you have been WARNED on this already.


----------



## steiner0400

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As someone who is NOT yet in the Canadian Armed Forces, you should not be giving any advice or speculating on what is going on with anyone's process.  Leave that to people who are "in the know".  We call it "Staying in your Lanes."  You have wandered way outside of your Lanes.
> 
> I am positive you have been WARNED on this already.



Well, instead of speculating against me, why not point them in the right direction? I mean, seeing as youre part of the 'directing staff' it only seems fitting that you, um, direct....

Im not trying to look like the rebellious bad ass or anything, but it seems your only really here to state youve got absolute power. 
Not trying to instill any false hope either. Im simply implying that - based on what theyve said and the pace of their application - I dont see any reason as to why they can't hope to expect to be merit listed by the time selections come around for their trades...

Perhaps you could direct them to the "ask a cf recruiter" thread... Since im sure that may be your job here as well as administering the cans of whoop ass you seem to buy in bulk at the local costco.. 

Forgive my "being out of line", havent quite been whipped into shape by my superiors yet.


----------



## George Wallace

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Well, instead of speculating against me, why not point them in the right direction? I mean, seeing as youre part of the 'directing staff' it only seems fitting that you, um, direct....




Well excuse me.  I am so sorry that I don't spoon feed intelligent people who want to join the Canadian Armed Forces.  People intelligent enough to find this site, and use GOOGLE to find information.  I am so sorry that they need to be molly coddled and have their hands held as they contemplate what their futures may be.  



			
				steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Im not trying to look like the rebellious bad ass or anything, but it seems your only really here to state youve got absolute power.



Nice attitude there.  As a sidebar, may I suggest that you follow your own advice when telling someone to use proper spelling and grammar.  



			
				steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Not trying to instill any false hope either. Im simply implying that - based on what theyve said and the pace of their application - I dont see any reason as to why they can't hope to expect to be merit listed by the time selections come around for their trades...



Please read: TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________



			
				steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Perhaps you could direct them to the "ask a cf recruiter" thread... Since im sure that may be your job here as well as administering the cans of whoop ass you seem to buy in bulk at the local costco..



There you go with your piss poor attitude again. 



			
				steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Forgive my "being out of line", havent quite been whipped into shape by my superiors yet.



Please note your grammatical and spelling errors highlighted in YELLOW.

Now down to business:

1.  All prospects should READ first before posting.  Try this topic: BEFORE YOU POST - READ THIS:

2.  It is all site members responsibility to READ:  Army.ca Conduct Guidelines

3.  The CAF Recruiters want you to READ:  READ FIRST

4.  Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

5.  And to finish off, steiner0400....WELCOME to the WARNING SYSTEM.


----------



## Anten33

I am sorry if this question has already been asked, I have done a brief search and did not find the question.

When I initially applied a few months ago I applied to be an officer in the Air Force. I have just completed my CFAT, and was told that two of the positions that I want I will be required to wait for. The first, Log officer, are usually open in April, and the ACSO is filled at the moment. I have found two other trades to replace the ACSO and need to decide between them. One is Sig O and the other is CELE. My degree is in administration, but I do have various college level diplomas and post-graduate certificates in computer studies and 5 years experience in IT. CELE is hiring but not in demand, and Sig O is hiring but is in demand.

My question is this, If I originally put on my application that I wanted to be in the Air force, my other two applications Log Officer and HCA Officer, are non branch specific, can I add the Sig O which is army to my application? In all honesty, I personally do not mind which branch I serve in as long as I serve in the military.

So do I add the Sig O which is in demand and hiring or the CELE which is not in demand but is hiring all the same.

From what I have seen they are pretty similar.

Thank you.


----------



## DAA

Anten33 said:
			
		

> I have found two other trades to replace the ACSO and need to decide between them. One is Sig O and the other is CELE. My degree is in administration, but I do have various college level diplomas and post-graduate certificates in computer studies and 5 years experience in IT. CELE is hiring but not in demand, and Sig O is hiring but is in demand.
> 
> My question is this, If I originally put on my application that I wanted to be in the Air force, my other two applications Log Officer and HCA Officer, are non branch specific, can I add the Sig O which is army to my application? In all honesty, I personally do not mind which branch I serve in as long as I serve in the military.
> 
> So do I add the Sig O which is in demand and hiring or the CELE which is not in demand but is hiring all the same.



You can try but I am pretty sure you will be told that your "degree" is not compatable with either the Sigs or CELE occupations.  However, they "might" give consideration to your post-grad certs and prior work experience, in which case, they would need to request an "education" waiver prior to allowing you to apply for these two occupations.  Your chances for both are pretty much the same.

Never hurts to try.....


----------



## Anten33

I apologize, I may not have worded my question correctly.

Can I have an application open for both an air force trade and an army trade?

DDA your reply has raised more questions for me, if as you say 





> You can try but I am pretty sure you will be told that your "degree" is not compatable with either the Sigs or CELE occupations.


, then why is there no specific university education listed for the position. For example

Sig DEO 





> If you already have a university degree, the Forces will decide if your academic program matches the criteria for this job and may place you directly into the required on-the-job training program following basic training.



MPO DEO 





> If you already have a university degree, preferably in a criminal justice-related field, the Forces will decide if your academic background matches the criteria for this job and may place you directly into the required job training program following basic training.



Also I have read a few other posts in regards to the Sig O, and the difference between the NCM position and the Officer position, is that the NCM does more of the technical work, installation and maintenance work, and the officer commands, delegates, and administers the functions involved with the time management, project management, and resource management involved with meeting the strategic goals of the unit. If that is so why would they exclude someone with an education with administration where we focus on these management areas.

Thank you.


----------



## DAA

Anten33 said:
			
		

> Can I have an application open for both an air force trade and an army trade?
> 
> DDA your reply has raised more questions for me, if as you say , then why is there no specific university education listed for the position. For example
> 
> Sig DEO
> MPO DEO
> Also I have read a few other posts in regards to the Sig O, and the difference between the NCM position and the Officer position, is that the NCM does more of the technical work, installation and maintenance work, and the officer commands, delegates, and administers the functions involved with the time management, project management, and resource management involved with meeting the strategic goals of the unit. If that is so why would they exclude someone with an education with administration where we focus on these management areas.



Yes, you can have an open application for an Air Force and Army Occupation at the same time, environment (ie; Land, Sea or Air) is not a limiting factor.  

Academic requirements change from time to time, so the "specifics" are not shown on the forces.ca website, only the generic requirements.  Your local RC should be able to provide more specific details with respect to additional educational requirements.

Officer occupations have varying requirements with respect to ideal or acceptable undergrad degrees.  Some will accept "Any Undergrad Degree" and some, like Sig O and CELE, are more restrictive, as strange as that may sound.


----------



## Anten33

DAA

Thank you for clearing up most of my questions, I think for definite answers I need to visit my RC.

Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## Anten33

Well I went to the RC in Barrie, and was told that my degree did not match for Sig or CELE, which I already knew.

DAA's suggestion of 





> However, they "might" give consideration to your post-grad certs and prior work experience, in which case, they would need to request an "education" waiver prior to allowing you to apply for these two occupations.


, is not valid according to the NCM at the RC.

According to RC Barrie, Education Waivers are for NCM's only. If you want to be an officer, but you don't have the ideal or recommended degree, then you are SOL.

Does anybody know for certain any other trades other then LOG, HCA, Infantry, Armor, Pilot, and Artillery where a Bachelor of Administration is either an ideal or recommended for DEO.


----------



## IMSmith

I am looking for your input on my situation.  I successfully auditioned as a Regular Forces musician and have completed my application and am currently merit listed. Because of the audition process I have been in close communication with a WO in the Doctorate of History and Heritage for several months.  He confirmed with the CFRG that I was selected on the June 23rd selection board and informed me of this last week. I followed up with the CFRC on July 11th and they have not received notice of my selection from the CFRG.  

How long does it take for the CFRG to notify the CFRC of a selection and is there anything I can do to expedite the process?  I am currently patiently waiting for the CFRC to get back to me but would like start BMQ sooner than later. 

Thank you for your insight.
_________________________
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Musician
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Applied: October 1, 2013
First contact: October 3, 2013
Audition: November 19, 2013 (Passed)
CFAT: January 14, 2014 (Passed)
Medical: January 16, 2014
Interview: January 16, 2014
Merit Listed: April 9, 2014
Position offered: -
Enrollment/swearing in: -
BMQ: -


----------



## DAA

IMSmith said:
			
		

> I am looking for your input on my situation.  I successfully auditioned as a Regular Forces musician and have completed my application and am currently merit listed. Because of the audition process I have been in close communication with a WO in the Doctorate of History and Heritage for several months.  He confirmed with the CFRG that I was selected on the June 23rd selection board and informed me of this last week. I followed up with the CFRC on July 11th and they have not received notice of my selection from the CFRG.
> 
> How long does it take for the CFRG to notify the CFRC of a selection and is there anything I can do to expedite the process?  I am currently patiently waiting for the CFRC to get back to me but would like start BMQ sooner than later.



Two things come to mind.  First being and which applies to a lot more than just you, not all the selections that were done on 23 Jun, have been processed and offered yet.  Second thing, if you applied for Musician and have been dealing with DHH, they are the one who have the "Yes/No" in your selection.  Of course, barring any wrong doings.....


----------



## IMSmith

Thanks for the input - I have my fingers crossed that I get a call shortly until then I will keep prepping for BMQ.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Just wondering, were most people called and advised they were merit listed or did they call their recruiters and find out on their own? 
I know some people mentioned they had call their recruiters, I'm just wondering if that was the case for everyone.


----------



## dankcco

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> Just wondering, were most people called and advised they were merit listed or did they call their recruiters and find out on their own?
> I know some people mentioned they had call their recruiters, I'm just wondering if that was the case for everyone.



I had a letter in the mail that notified me I was on the merit list and explained that whole portion of the application process... However I had gone in a week earlier to check in on where things were at and found out "unofficially" that I had made the merit list. That's just my experience and in no way should be taken as how things actually happen.


----------



## halifamous

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> Just wondering, were most people called and advised they were merit listed or did they call their recruiters and find out on their own?
> I know some people mentioned they had call their recruiters, I'm just wondering if that was the case for everyone.



No letter for me. I called to check in on my file and was told that I had been on for a few weeks at least.


----------



## trolling_thunder

Anten33 said:
			
		

> Well I went to the RC in Barrie, and was told that my degree did not match for Sig or CELE, which I already knew.
> 
> DAA's suggestion of , is not valid according to the NCM at the RC.
> 
> According to RC Barrie, Education Waivers are for NCM's only. If you want to be an officer, but you don't have the ideal or recommended degree, then you are SOL.
> 
> Does anybody know for certain any other trades other then LOG, HCA, Infantry, Armor, Pilot, and Artillery where a Bachelor of Administration is either an ideal or recommended for DEO.



I would like to ask the same question. Coincidentally I wrote my CFAT on the same day as this fella.


----------



## DAA

Anten33 said:
			
		

> Well I went to the RC in Barrie, and was told that my degree did not match for Sig or CELE, which I already knew.
> 
> DAA's suggestion of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, they "might" give consideration to your post-grad certs and prior work experience, in which case, they would need to request an "education" waiver prior to allowing you to apply for these two occupations.  Your chances for both are pretty much the same.
> 
> 
> 
> is not valid according to the NCM at the RC.
> 
> According to RC Barrie, Education Waivers are for NCM's only. If you want to be an officer, but you don't have the ideal or recommended degree, then you are SOL.
Click to expand...


My suggestion is valid and is covered within the current guidelines, which is why I used the word "MIGHT".  Your RC just don't see the need/requirement to pursue one on your behalf.


----------



## IdealGrunt68

Question in regards to potential for being sworn in/attending BMQ as a reservist in September.

Essentially, I am wondering if I will make it in for September. After I received my career  council post CFAT (April 29/2014) I posed this question to the Captain who I was dealing with at the time and was in care of my file. I was informed that ideally September pending the rest of my application. I was also informed that the medical was the portion that usually took the longest. Upon passing my PT testing (July 10/14), the Sgt. informed me that I would be hard pressed to make it in for September and I would more than likely be looking at next summer. I'm also slightly worried about the medical as my BP at the time of testing was 138/74 which I was  told was very close to cut off and it may be looked into during my medical. Any advice/input would be greatly appreciated.  

Thank you.


----------



## Brasidas

DAA said:
			
		

> My suggestion is valid and is covered within the current guidelines, which is why I used the word "MIGHT".  Your RC just don't see the need/requirement to pursue one on your behalf.



Interesting; maybe SigO numbers are getting better. Knew an off the street DEO BSOC student a couple years back that had an art history degree.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Does anyone know when the next selection is for RMS Clerk, or WFE tech after tomorrow's selection? My recruiting centre is unfortunately no longer giving out selection dates, and I don't think I'll be merit listed in time for tomorrow's selection, unfortunately. 
Thanks!


----------



## ferna299

Are there any selections for ACISS and Veh Tech before November?


----------



## KerryBlue

ferna299 said:
			
		

> Are there any selections for ACISS and Veh Tech before November?



If someone with incredible insight into CF recruiting(aka DAA) said the next dates for both those are Nov 3, I'm willing to bet there is nothing before then....


----------



## ferna299

What kind of time intervals do they space out the selections within? Or is selection based on Occupational needs?


----------



## niftynicolemarie

If I'm merit listed for my three trade choices, does that mean that I am on the national selection list for all three trades? I was always operating under the assumption that that was what being merit listed meant, but it just occurred to me that if a trade is no longer hiring online because they are selecting from their existing  pool of applicants, and I was merit listed after that occurred (but applied far before it) that it may not be the case?


----------



## Matthew.p

Good day 
I am in highschool now and plan to apply for the military. I was told by a recruiter that I can apply before I finish high school. But fill out on the application form saying I have my high school diploma because i will have it by the time all the processing and tests are done.

My questions are:
1 Will this cause delays?
2 Do you only have to check off the 'high school diploma' box in the education section? Or is there more to do in this situation?
3 if I'm applying for a job that only requires grade 10, will having my high school diploma increase my chances of getting in? 
4 is there anything els I may be missing?

Thank you 
-matt


----------



## krimynal

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Yes. There are multiple options available, each with their own requirements beyond CFAT threshold.
> 
> UTPNCM. University Transfer Plan NCM. Soldiers without degrees are paid to go to school and receive a omission at the end. Similar to ROTP.
> 
> SCP. Special Commissioning Plan. Soldiers who have degrees apply to comission. Similar to DEO.
> 
> CFR. Comission from the ranks. Unlike the previous two, which require application, this is offered by the CO to his SNCOs and WOs who show outstanding officer like qualities.  No immediate requirement for a degree.
> 
> CEOTP. Continuing Education Officer Training Plan. Identical to one available to civvies. Not always offered. Application is made with intent to achieve a degree during service.
> 
> SRCP. Special Requirements Commissioning Plan. Available to CWOs. Commission, usually acting lacking, into the rank of captain. I'm not entirely sure, but I believe this is typically accompanied by a release after 5 or so years- but most who get it already have 25+ years in.
> 
> There's probably a few I've missed, but there you go.



this is an old post , but I was wondering , as far as the program goes , is there a certain list of University Programs that YOU NEED to do if you want to have access to this ?

The question is :`What if I wanted to do a Degree as a teacher? eventhought this is not going to lead me to any distinctive job in the Canadian Forces.  Would the CF still accept this as a choice of degree? Or do I have to do a degree in let's say administration or something more distinct towards the job you want to do as an Officer?

( I'm looking through the site right now , I've seen numerous post about which program to use to switch , but no one really ask about which degree you need to select )


----------



## krimynal

krimynal said:
			
		

> this is an old post , but I was wondering , as far as the program goes , is there a certain list of University Programs that YOU NEED to do if you want to have access to this ?
> 
> The question is :`What if I wanted to do a Degree as a teacher? eventhought this is not going to lead me to any distinctive job in the Canadian Forces.  Would the CF still accept this as a choice of degree? Or do I have to do a degree in let's say administration or something more distinct towards the job you want to do as an Officer?
> 
> ( I'm looking through the site right now , I've seen numerous post about which program to use to switch , but no one really ask about which degree you need to select )



can this post be moved to this forum : http://air-force.ca/forums/threads/171/post-576.html#msg576

thought it was the right merged one , didn't see it was in the application process forum


----------



## sidemount

krimynal said:
			
		

> this is an old post , but I was wondering , as far as the program goes , is there a certain list of University Programs that YOU NEED to do if you want to have access to this ?
> 
> The question is :`What if I wanted to do a Degree as a teacher? eventhought this is not going to lead me to any distinctive job in the Canadian Forces.  Would the CF still accept this as a choice of degree? Or do I have to do a degree in let's say administration or something more distinct towards the job you want to do as an Officer?
> 
> ( I'm looking through the site right now , I've seen numerous post about which program to use to switch , but no one really ask about which degree you need to select )



Every Officer trade has certain degree requirements IE a person with an Arts degree is not able to apply for electrical mechanical engineering officer.

There is a site on the DWAN which lists all acceptable degree paths for each occupation.


----------



## krimynal

yeah I know that , but the question was meant more towards the fact that knowing how these programs in particular are REALLY hard to get to , and the spots are REALLY limited.  If one would one to try to become Pilot / Aerospace Control Officer or Air combat system Officer.  

Technically speaking , a degree as a Teacher would not do anything in these specific trades.  At the very least, a degree in administration would benefit more.  So would the CF look at my degrees choices as a "Bad Investment" and decide to pay for someone that chose a degree aim towards the occupation he decided to apply for? 

Or that wouldn't change anything in the selection process ?


----------



## krimynal

is it okay if I copy paste my question in the "NCM to OFFICER mega thread" ? feels like it belongs there more than in this forum post !


----------



## Teager

Krimynal you should see if you can speak to a BPSO. They will have the best and up to date info for the questions you have.


----------



## krimynal

not completely sure with the term BPSO , I'm currently in a CT to NCM Reg Force, But I'm still looking at different options for "down the road" decisions.  I want to start night school and try to get a degree out of it but I figured I was gonna ask around here since we have a lot of people that have WAY MORE experience about the system than I do !

but yeah I'll try to get a hold of a BPSO ( once I find out exactly what BPSO is ) lol


----------



## dapaterson

Base Personnel Selection Officer. Giving info on career options like that is part of the job description.


----------



## sidemount

krimynal said:
			
		

> yeah I know that , but the question was meant more towards the fact that knowing how these programs in particular are REALLY hard to get to , and the spots are REALLY limited.  If one would one to try to become Pilot / Aerospace Control Officer or Air combat system Officer.
> 
> Technically speaking , a degree as a Teacher would not do anything in these specific trades.  At the very least, a degree in administration would benefit more.  So would the CF look at my degrees choices as a "Bad Investment" and decide to pay for someone that chose a degree aim towards the occupation he decided to apply for?
> 
> Or that wouldn't change anything in the selection process ?


When you apply to utpncm and you have a degree but not appropriate for the trade there is a waiver that needs to be signed.....how that affects the app, im not sure.
Def have a chat with a BPSO!


----------



## Riverskydelta

I have started this process a long time ago it seems, partially due to the fact of having long gaps in-between various aspects of the recruiting process. Just a quick timeline of everything;

Choice 1: Avionics Systems Tech
Choice 2: Aerospace Control Op
Choice 3: Air Weapons Systems Tech

Applied Online: Sep 26th, 2013
First Contact: Oct 4th, 2013
Supporting Paperwork: Oct 15th, 2013
CFAT & TSD: Dec 4th, 2013 (Passed and qualified for all trade choices)
Interview: Jan 14th, 2014
Medical: Nov 19th, 2014...Handed in Supporting Paperwork Nov 28th, 2014 (Visual, Heart Test *not sure of the name of the test* and blood work)

I gave them a call on Jan 20th, 2015 to see if everything was okay and I didn't require anything else for my medical. They pulled up my file and I was told that my medical was in Ottawa at this time. They were just waiting for it to come back to start background checks. He said the next call I should get from them is a job offer.

May sound like two silly questions, but they have been on my mind for a week or so.
1. Was my medical sent to Ottawa because of my trade choices?
2. My interview has expired, so would they still be going ahead with everything else despite that? Or once everything else is settled they will bring me in to update it?

Thank you for all your help,

River


----------



## PMedMoe

Every recruiting medical is sent to Ottawa.


----------



## Riverskydelta

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Every recruiting medical is sent to Ottawa.



Thank you, I just wasn't sure new to this 

River


----------



## nickbond1266

Hey guys I'm hoping to apply In April, for a reserve unit for infantry. If anyone has anything about joining, pay anything at all would be great thank you.


----------



## krimynal

like I said in the other forum where you posted the same EXACT question , learn to use the search function. 

You also need to read the rules , since spamming the board isn't allowed , trust me you are starting on the wrong foot right now .....


----------



## Loachman

Pay attention to what krimynal said, nickbond1266. He is correct on both counts. Thou shalt not ask the same question in multiple places.


----------



## Hewittknewit

Hey I did my aptitude test on the 28th of July, I got told i got the position I wanted, waiting for my phone call to go in for medical exam, what happens after that and when should I be sent for training?


----------



## BinRat55

Hewittknewit said:
			
		

> Hey I did my aptitude test on the 28th of July, I got told i got the position I wanted, waiting for my phone call to go in for medical exam, what happens after that and when should I be sent for training?



Well... I would strongly suggest you seek out MY friend - the "search" feature. Honestly, there are no solid answers to your question. Read other applicants rants and raves and see if that placates you. 

Also, one doesn't "get" told, one "is" told... Punctuation will be your friend in the CAF. BTW - what was the "trade" (not position) you were accepted for?


----------



## Deleted member 89807

HI,

Wondering if anyone could answer a couple questions for me. I have applied about a week ago for the army reg force and am very eager, though I'm sure this may be a relatively long process. Hope for the best

- I was in the reserves a couple years ago and completed bmq and sq, and later voluntarily released throughout the school year as I was accepted into a coop program in university placing me on summer workterms and limiting my ability to complete any trade courses as a combat engineer. Will re applying into the reg force be an issue at all?

- I got in the reserves a couple years ago, will getting into the reg force be the same? As in I.should have no problem meeting the criteria again?

- I applied for three trades. Electrical generator technician (in demand), electrical distribution tech, and combat engineer. I currently work.civilian as a electrician. Since only one of my trades are in demand, and the other two I don't even know if they're hiring at the moment , should I.not.get accepted for my first choice, will my application simply be closed?

I am really interested in getting back into the military, I've forever regretted not going reg at forst and staying with it, and also regretted quitting the reserves in the first place. I grew up in the cadet program and stayed working with them after I released for.another couple years as a cic officer voluntaring. I am now 25 and want to do my full 25 years before.mandatory retirement, am I looking at a long application time to the time I may end up on bmq?


----------



## mariomike

Gsc023 said:
			
		

> am I looking at a long application time to the time I may end up on bmq?



This may help,

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0


----------



## Deleted member 89807

Thank you

Anyone else have insist regarding my other concerns?


----------



## Deleted member 89807

I submitted my application to the CAF last week and received my email saying I am accepted for further processing. I am now waiting on an appointment for my interview/medical. I already completed the aptitude testwith prior experience in the reserves and will not have to write again. 

Does getting accepted for further processing mean the trades, or some of the ones I applied for are open? And am I being considered already for one of these positions pending my results from screening/medical/interview (which I never had a problem with 5 years ago)?

Thanks


----------



## Loachman

Read older threads.

Use the Search Function.

You'll learn much more that way.

Welcome to Army.ca


----------



## DAA

Gsc023 said:
			
		

> - I was in the reserves a couple years ago and completed bmq and sq, and later voluntarily released throughout the school year as I was accepted into a coop program in university placing me on summer workterms and limiting my ability to complete any trade courses as a combat engineer. Will re applying into the reg force be an issue at all?
> 
> - I got in the reserves a couple years ago, will getting into the reg force be the same? As in I.should have no problem meeting the criteria again?
> 
> - I applied for three trades. Electrical generator technician (in demand), electrical distribution tech, and combat engineer. I currently work.civilian as a electrician. Since only one of my trades are in demand, and the other two I don't even know if they're hiring at the moment , should I.not.get accepted for my first choice, will my application simply be closed?
> 
> am I looking at a long application time to the time I may end up on bmq?



1 - NO, has no bearing on whether your application will be successful.  You will, however, require a PLAR for both your professional qualifications and prior military service.   You may or may not be granted your BMQ and SQ qualifications.  So be prepared to do them over again.

2 - Because you released from the CF, your application will start again from the beginning.  I don't believe you will need to rewrite the CFAT.

3 - NO, your application will not be closed.

Contact your local CFRC for an update to see where your current application stands.


----------



## young_warrior

I didn't pass my CFAT either and was told i can re-take my exam in 4 months but I have to prove to them that I deserve a second change.. meaning " bring study material that shows effort to prep". 

I asked during my interview how can I prep and I was told I can find things in a public Library.. I went and I got nothing really helpful. I want to retake it but I want to make sure I am prepared for it. I don't want to have another disappointing score in Math. 

There is an Adult school close to my home but when I went to enquire if they could assist me with this challenge, the answer I received was vague and unreassuring.

Can you recommend some good study material or Programs?


----------



## mariomike

young_warrior said:
			
		

> I didn't pass my CFAT either and was told i can re-take my exam in 4 months but I have to prove to them that I deserve a second change.. meaning " bring study material that shows effort to prep".
> 
> I don't want to have another disappointing score in Math.
> 
> 
> Can you recommend some good study material or Programs?



You may find these discussions of interest,

"what type of math is on the aptitude test?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106898.0

"Math questions on the test":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30895.0/nowap.html

"CFAT Math Problem Solving":  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/91357.0

"Not the best at math..":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107441.0

?MATH?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/109763.0

"CFAT Math + other question":  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80466.0

"How does one 'relearn' math?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26449.0

"I suck at math (CFAT worries)":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/65081.0

"If you need help in Math for the CFAT":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/60947.0/nowap.html

etc...

Math
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++math&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=GtGvVuatM-aM8QfR3L24Dw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++math&start=10


----------



## Dillony91

hey there just finished my online application today, how ever at the end of the application when i sent it through, i got redirected to a page saying error sorry were having trouble processing your request, 

however

i logged out and re logged into GCKEY and when i look at my information it only shows my basic information and i can click on a conformation letter and it says it went through and to check my email ( yes i checked my spam as well),,

second however, i still have not received a conformation email from the automated system, now my question is has anyone else ran into this and am i just being a little nerotic,, also was that conformation email supposed to be immediate or does it take a few hours to get sent out as i only did it roughly 3 hours ago

thanks for the info !


----------



## Colta

The same thing happened to me and a few others. It seems to be a glitch on the website... It took a few days to go through and then I received an email asking me to contact the recruiting centre. So maybe try giving it a few days and see what happens


----------



## Dillony91

Colta said:
			
		

> The same thing happened to me and a few others. It seems to be a glitch on the website... It took a few days to go through and then I received an email asking me to contact the recruiting centre. So maybe try giving it a few days and see what happens



thanks yeah i already sent an email to my RC asking them to advise me on what i should be doing, good to hear i wasnt the only one this happened to,


----------



## mariomike

Dillony91 said:
			
		

> i logged out and re logged into GCKEY and when i look at my information it only shows my basic information and i can click on a conformation letter and it says it went through and to check my email ( yes i checked my spam as well),,



You may find these discussions of interest,

GC Key help!?!? 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113863.0

Online Application (GC Log In) problems   
https://army.ca/forums/threads/114265.0

_As always,_ Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## DAA

Dillony91 said:
			
		

> thanks yeah i already sent an email to my RC asking them to advise me on what i should be doing, good to hear i wasnt the only one this happened to,



http://army.ca/forums/threads/122018/post-1416499.html#msg1416499


----------



## Dillony91

Thanks for all the information  [ it all ended up working out just waiting for a response for my CFAT date  thanks boys


----------



## Grant Parker

I'm an Ontarian grade eleven student with a decent (89%) average with all the sciences and all the maths. I'm in Cadets and am about to begin my Duke of Edinburgh program. I've spoken to a few different recruitment personnel as well as a few people I've met within the forces. I've been informed that it's possible to get your infantry officer with practically any degree but this doesn't really sound right. I was wondering if a) my stats would consider me to be competitive and b) what programs qualify for Infantry officer/ what should I apply for?


----------



## George Wallace

Topic LOCKED

This whole forum is about ROTP, application to, and studies at RMC.  If you care to show the qualities that the CAF is looking for in future leaders, you will find the answers to a multitude of questions that you may be asking, or have not even thought of yet.

George
army.ca Staff


----------



## Mike81

Hello Good Day Everyone Some Useful Tips For Studying For The CFAT Are A App For Your Phone Called CFAT Test Trainer And Can Be Purchased For Like $4.99 I Got It And Has Helped Me Greatly To Study For The CFAT, As Well There Is A PDF File That Can Be Found Online Called Pass The CFAT, I Have Downloaded The File And Its 71 Pages Of Study Material On Verbal Skills, Problem Solving & Spatial Ability If You PM Me Your Email I Can Send This File To You As Study Material To Help You Prepare.

Thanks..

Mike


----------



## George Wallace

Mike81

Please do not spam this site, or you will find yourself BANNED.


----------



## BinRat55

Mike81 said:
			
		

> Hello Good Day Everyone Some Useful Tips For Studying For The CFAT Are A App For Your Phone Called CFAT Test Trainer And Can Be Purchased For Like $4.99 I Got It And Has Helped Me Greatly To Study For The CFAT, As Well There Is A PDF File That Can Be Found Online Called Pass The CFAT, I Have Downloaded The File And Its 71 Pages Of Study Material On Verbal Skills, Problem Solving & Spatial Ability If You PM Me Your Email I Can Send This File To You As Study Material To Help You Prepare.
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> Mike



Not wanting to be THAT guy, but hey - I gotta be me....

It's ironic that you are touting tips that have helped you prepare for the CFAT when the simple grammer aspect of making "Every Word In Your Sentence Begin With A Capital Letter"...

But thanks - what George said!


----------



## Mike81

Why do you think I am spamming this site I am offering something I have to help those that might need help with preparing for the CFAT for free I never asked for anything in return just to simply help those who need it period.


----------



## Loachman

Providing help is appreciated, but you made the same post in two different threads. That is considered to be spamming here and is not acceptable. Please review the Site Guidelines, to which you agreed as part of the registration process.

And thank-you for capitalizing properly.


----------



## ikvermaak

Am I allowed to join the army if I have had skin cancer? I've been clear of cancer for 5 years now.


----------



## BinRat55

ikvermaak said:
			
		

> Am I allowed to join the army if I have had skin cancer? I've been clear of cancer for 5 years now.



Absolutely! Just call them up and tell them Mr. George Wallace sent you!!

No, seriously, I am kidding. Please understand that you really cannot ask a question like that here. Maybe on another thread and maybe a question rephrase (not one that has the word "cancer" and "Can I...?" We here are not even close to being qualified for this type of direction.

But best of luck to you - follow the process and see where it take you!


----------



## krimynal

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Absolutely! Just call them up and tell them Mr. George Wallace sent you!!
> 
> No, seriously, I am kidding. Please understand that you really cannot ask a question like that here. Maybe on another thread and maybe a question rephrase (not one that has the word "cancer" and "Can I...?" We here are not even close to being qualified for this type of direction.
> 
> But best of luck to you - follow the process and see where it take you!



I am definetly saying that out as soon as I re-apply.  If there is a comment section on the website I'm litteraly copy-pasting this quote there hahahah !


----------



## mariomike

Saw this in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding here for reference,

Chances of getting a second offer?
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/122972.0.html
"If I were to decline this offer, what would be my chances of getting a second offer down the road?"


----------



## krimynal

Hello , 

I will post this here because I don't really know where to post it elsewhere... I did try to look up the recruiting forums , but maybe I missed something in those ??

I was wondering , I did 2 years in the reserve , got out 3 weeks before I was suppose to become Corporal ( in the reserve ).  When I left I was paid Soldier 2 pay rates.

When I will go back will I still be paid as Soldier 2 pay rates? or I will go back to soldier 1 ? I know I've heard people say that when you earn a certain rank / pay upgrade you can never drop down from that.

Is this true ? I know that most of the time I did in the reserve will not change anything in the regular forces, but I was just wondering as far as pay was concern !

thanks !


----------



## DAA

krimynal said:
			
		

> I will post this here because I don't really know where to post it elsewhere... I did try to look up the recruiting forums , but maybe I missed something in those ??
> I was wondering , I did 2 years in the reserve , got out 3 weeks before I was suppose to become Corporal ( in the reserve ).  When I left I was paid Soldier 2 pay rates.
> When I will go back will I still be paid as Soldier 2 pay rates? or I will go back to soldier 1 ? I know I've heard people say that when you earn a certain rank / pay upgrade you can never drop down from that.
> Is this true ? I know that most of the time I did in the reserve will not change anything in the regular forces, but I was just wondering as far as pay was concern !
> thanks !



Because you have prior CF Service, they will perform both a VFS and most likely a PLAR in order to validate and or grant you your prior qualifications (ie; BMQ, BMQ-L, DP1/QL3, etc, etc).

The general rule of thumb for this process is:

a.  Released for less than 1 year - all prior service time, prior rank and qualifications are granted;
b.  Released for more than 1 year but less than 3 years - all prior service time, prior rank and then the occupation/general qualifications are subject to a PLAR;
c.  Released for more than 3 years but less than 5 years - all prior service time but prior rank and all qualifications are subject to PLAR.

The above is a "dirty" estimate but is usually what the outcome will be.


----------



## mariomike

Saw these two questions asked and answered in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding here for reference,

1) Radio silence from my recruiter?


			
				DAA said:
			
		

> If you have been unable to contact the Recruiting Detachment processing your application, are having issues and need assistance, I suggest you use the email located on their website for just such a thing.
> 
> "I need assistance with my application.
> 
> If you are having trouble with the application process or are encountering technical difficulties, send us an e-mail (STG-CFRG-CustomerSVC@forces.gc.ca)."
> 
> http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73



2) CFAT/Interview scheduling  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123034/post-1434977/topicseen.html#new
OP: "Is it reasonable for my to call the Corporal and ask to have my interview/testing scheduled sooner, or should I wait until contacted? I have reason to believe that I am an exceptional candidate..."

"Scheduling for an interview and or further processing is normally based on how well you do on your aptitude test (ie; CFAT) which is the first step in the process.  Other than that, nothing else really matters."


See also,

New interview schedule process  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123034/post-1434977/topicseen.html#new
OP: "I'm just sick of waiting already!"


----------



## mariomike

Asked and answered in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding for reference,

Application number?
Q: And how can I find my application number? 

A: You will only know your application # if they provided it to you (AXXXXXX).  There are several reasons why a Recruiter may not be able to locate your Application Account such as, incorrect spelling of your last name, they're not authorized access to your file, etc, etc.
However, they should be able to locate your application using your DOB, Occupation Choice and First Name or email address that you used on your original online application.

See also, from Ask a CAF Recruiter Sticky,

if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118929.0.html

See also,



			
				Sergeant Laen said:
			
		

> To add onto DAA's answer - if you still have any of the emails that were sent to you from CFRG HQ during your process that should have your application number.
> If your recruiter is still having issues finding you in the system please send me a PM with your full name and who your recruiter is and I'll reach out to them to assist them in finding you in the system.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Sgt Laen


----------



## Pegula37

Going into my final year of Uni at Queens,I plan on a career with the Forces after doing the NCM route, whens the best time to apply knowing I wont be done school till May? I've heard right about now is a good time seeing how long the selection process is and letting them know I wont be done till May. Is this true? I plan on Infantry. Thanks.


----------



## DAA

Pegula37 said:
			
		

> Going into my final year of Uni at Queens,I plan on a career with the Forces after doing the NCM route, whens the best time to apply knowing I wont be done school till May? I've heard right about now is a good time seeing how long the selection process is and letting them know I wont be done till May. Is this true? I plan on Infantry. Thanks.



You can apply for NCM occupations at any time.  Given that you are still in school and pursuing/finishing up post-secondary education, I'd suggest you apply in Oct/Nov timeframe.  If you think you might be interested in trying DEO, then you can apply once you are in the final year of your program.


----------



## Pegula37

DAA said:
			
		

> You can apply for NCM occupations at any time.  Given that you are still in school and pursuing/finishing up post-secondary education, I'd suggest you apply in Oct/Nov timeframe.  If you think you might be interested in trying DEO, then you can apply once you are in the final year of your program.



Thank you very much, thought about DEO but came to the conclusion that NCM was the route I wanted.


----------



## DAA

Pegula37 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, thought about DEO but came to the conclusion that NCM was the route I wanted.



If you haven't yet written the CFAT, then Oct/Nov timeframe would work nicely.  If you have already written the CFAT, then reopen your application for NCM about 4 months prior to your forecasted grad date from University.

Good luck!


----------



## elsalado

I wasn't sure where to ask this and didn't want to create another thread so I'll post my question here. 

I applied for ACSO and pilot but only passed for ACSO at air crew selection. I did my initial medical in April but needed additional documents (blood test and vision) to be submitted because ACSO is an aircrew trade. I didn't submit these until early June, at which time they were sent to Ottawa. I emailed a medical officer at my recruiting centre after 2 months to check and see if my medical had returned from Ottawa yet, and he said "The doctor in Ottawa deemed you fit for the military but now you have to be medically approved for ASC. If the air crew thing doesn’t work out, you are still medical fit for non air crew jobs." I then asked him how long that would take and he said "Your medical file will be sent from the RMO in Ottawa back to Toronto (my local recruiting centre). I am unclear about how long it takes. You may want to contact CFRC non medical staff for that information."

However, I then emailed my file manager as instructed by the medical technician to ask about how long the air factor would take and he replied : "Yes your medical has been returned to the recruiting center. Currently your application is with a Military Career Counselor to have your application moved to the selection board, to be selected for a career."

I'm a bit confused by this. The medical technician said that I still have to get my air factor but what my file manager said seems to contradict this. Is it possible that one of them is incorrect or am I  misinterpreting what they are saying?


----------



## DAA

If your file is with an MCC for final review, then the AF has probably already been assigned.

Your Medical File would have gone from the RMO, to CFEME Toronto (aka DRDC) for assignment of the AF and then back to your local Recruiting Detachment.  So if your Detachment has the Med File, then everything was probably done.


----------



## elsalado

Thanks for answering DAA. So would the merit list be the next step, assuming everything is in order?


----------



## b.roballo

I was also wondering if there were an annual Open House à Saint-Jean. It looks like there only one last may and I missed it.



Saturday, May 14th, from 9:00 am to 4:00 pm 
Open House at the Saint-Jean Garrison

For the first time, the Saint-Jean Garrison will open its doors to the public! There will be demonstrations such as helicopter rappel; Army, Navy and Air Force vehicles and equipment; obstacle course; and activities such as guided tours of the Mega, including the recruits’ quarters, firing simulator, climbing wall and information stands. There will be food trucks on site and live music by the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School Band. 

http://www.journalservir.com/news.php?id=993


If they decide to do an annual thing, I will try to be there next year. My application will be probably in process in May 2017.

I was there yesterday. Check the photo below




			
				Lostly said:
			
		

> That makes a great early Christmas present. You will do just fine. Congratulations. Now I am wondering what life at CFLRS is like. I hear different things but would love to see if they do an open house for possible new candidates.
> 
> Lostly


----------



## mariomike

BigTuna said:
			
		

> I was also wondering if there were an annual Open House à Saint-Jean.



Open House at Royal Military College Saint-Jean 
Saturday, November 5, 2016, from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m.
http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/fe-fs/vpo-voh/vpo-voh-eng.asp


----------



## DAA

elsalado said:
			
		

> Thanks for answering DAA. So would the merit list be the next step, assuming everything is in order?



Provided everything (CFAT, ASC, Medical, Interview and Background Checks) has been completed, approved and signed off, then Merit Listing would be the next step.

Good luck!


----------



## guychiffre

Anyone know if MARS positions are filled for the year? Know they did selection like a week ago...


----------



## DAA

guychiffre said:
			
		

> Anyone know if MARS positions are filled for the year? Know they did selection like a week ago...



Give your CFRC a call and check in to see what's up.


----------



## guychiffre

DAA said:
			
		

> Give your CFRC a call and check in to see what's up.



I've sent an email and called and got voicemail a couple of times, but I'll continue to do so. Just wondering if anyone had ideas for numbers here.

Either way there's nothing to do but wait


----------



## michael81go

Hi There,

I made the aptitude test and I missed 2 points for a logistics officer and the career counselor told me you are accepted for any NCM job and I am thinking to challenge the test because I have many years in leadership and management experience, Also I am 35 yrs old beside I like some of the trades in NCM do you think I did the right thing..please advise


----------



## George Wallace

michael81go said:
			
		

> Hi There,
> 
> I made the aptitude test and I missed 2 points for a logistics officer and the career counselor told me you are accepted for any NCM job and I am thinking to challenge the test because I have many years in leadership and management experience, Also I am 35 yrs old beside I like some of the trades in NCM do you think I did the right thing..please advise



It really doesn't matter what "we" think.  It is your life, and your choice.  You have to live with your decision; not any of "us".  If you really want to be an officer, then rewrite the CFAT.  Just remember that they do not take the best of the scores, only the last score.  At the same time, if there is a Trade that you like as an NCM, do not be embarrassed into not applying for it.  If you think that there is a Trade that you will enjoy doing, go for it.  "We" can not make up your mind for you.


----------



## tracie_anderson

[emoji1]


----------



## 44nic4444

So i was reviewing my application after i submitted it and it looks like i checked off skilled entry program for infantry as my trade choice. Is this going to be a problem? Cause i have no clue if it is and its got me worried and i havent found anything online about it. Thanks


----------



## mariomike

44nic4444 said:
			
		

> Is this going to be a problem?



You could ask our Recruiting Moderator,

Buck_HRA 
http://milnet.ca/forums/members/51867


----------



## WJFW11

I received an email recently saying my ROTP application had been placed on "temporary hold" due to the number of applicants for my chosen occupations(s). I'm curious if anyone can tell me when I can expect my application to reopen? I applied for Infantry Officer, Armour Officer and Intelligence Officer.


----------



## allan422

Hey everyone, so I went through the online application to join the CAF, previewed it and was satisfied so I decided to send it. Ends up my partner comes back from the store 30 minutes later, and informed me that we had just recently changed phone numbers last week, since we had switched from Telus to Shaw and could not keep our old phone number.

So now i'm freaking out because I gave them our old number, which definitely does not work. Is there a specific person I can email to tell them about what has happened?


----------



## da1root

WJFW11 said:
			
		

> I received an email recently saying my ROTP application had been placed on "temporary hold" due to the number of applicants for my chosen occupations(s). I'm curious if anyone can tell me when I can expect my application to reopen? I applied for Infantry Officer, Armour Officer and Intelligence Officer.



No one here can tell you.  A lifting of a temporary hold depends on several factors, where you are in the process vs how many positions are still open, and your competitiveness are just two examples.  If you have a low score your temporary hold may not be lifted until next year; or if you have a high score but there are others with higher scores (lets say you're the 10th highest and there are only 5 spots left, if the top 5 pass on their offers you would still get one).

Your best source of information is speaking with your Recruiter/File Manager at your CFRC as they would be able to look at your information and where you're sitting; all we can give you is "best guess" information.



			
				allan422 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, so I went through the online application to join the CAF, previewed it and was satisfied so I decided to send it. Ends up my partner comes back from the store 30 minutes later, and informed me that we had just recently changed phone numbers last week, since we had switched from Telus to Shaw and could not keep our old phone number.
> 
> So now i'm freaking out because I gave them our old number, which definitely does not work. Is there a specific person I can email to tell them about what has happened?



The line of communication that you receive from the CAF will be an email instructing you to contact your CFRC to set up a time to write the CFAT.  When you call in for that you can update your phone number at the same time.


----------



## akm

I graduated from high school in four years (just like any other student). Afterwards, I took an extra year (a 5th year), where I studied AP courses as a part-time student. I successfully completed these AP courses, however I did NOT graduate from this school since I had already received my high school diploma at this point.

I am unsure how to format this extra year of high school in my application (I've contacted my recruiter but haven't received a response for some time).

Currently, I have this extra year under the category "High school one year", with "Graduation" selected as NO. Is this correct? If a recruiter could shed some light on this that would be much appreciated.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

akm said:
			
		

> I graduated from high school in four years (just like any other student). Afterwards, I took an extra year (a 5th year), where I studied AP courses as a part-time student. I successfully completed these AP courses, however I did NOT graduate from this school since I had already received my high school diploma at this point.
> 
> I am unsure how to format this extra year of high school in my application (I've contacted my recruiter but haven't received a response for some time).
> 
> Currently, I have this extra year under the category "High school one year", with "Graduation" selected as NO. Is this correct? If a recruiter could shed some light on this that would be much appreciated.



No, mark it as you HAVE graduated, and explain it as it is. You returned for a year to take AP classes (although, not sure why you didn't just apply that to a year of college/university, but good on you).

Selecting no makes it appear that you didn't finish/failed.


----------



## da1root

akm said:
			
		

> I graduated from high school in four years (just like any other student). Afterwards, I took an extra year (a 5th year), where I studied AP courses as a part-time student. I successfully completed these AP courses, however I did NOT graduate from this school since I had already received my high school diploma at this point.
> 
> I am unsure how to format this extra year of high school in my application (I've contacted my recruiter but haven't received a response for some time).
> 
> Currently, I have this extra year under the category "High school one year", with "Graduation" selected as NO. Is this correct? If a recruiter could shed some light on this that would be much appreciated.



You were still in High School.  So you label it as part of your HS years.  I did the same thing (many moons ago)... and returned after my OAC year because the program I was going to University for no longer made sense (I was going for Comp.Science the year all the layoffs happened). So using myself as an example for your application:

Technically Sep 1994 to Jun 1999 was my  "High School" as I graduated in 1999, but I returned 1999-2000 to pick up a few extra courses so I could be accepted into the new degree I picked.

So on the application I would write:
      1994-2000: High School, Grade Completed: OAC, Graduated? Yes

During your interview you'll have a chance to explain the extra year.


----------



## akm

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> You were still in High School.  So you label it as part of your HS years.  I did the same thing (many moons ago)... and returned after my OAC year because the program I was going to University for no longer made sense (I was going for Comp.Science the year all the layoffs happened). So using myself as an example for your application:
> 
> Technically Sep 1994 to Jun 1999 was my  "High School" as I graduated in 1999, but I returned 1999-2000 to pick up a few extra courses so I could be accepted into the new degree I picked.
> 
> So on the application I would write:
> 1994-2000: High School, Grade Completed: OAC, Graduated? Yes
> 
> During your interview you'll have a chance to explain the extra year.



My extra year was spent at a different school though, so it's being formatted as such (also, the available formatting options are slightly different than what you have shown):

School A: High school 4 years, last attended June 2015, full-time, graduated.
School B: High school 1 year, last attended June 2016, part-time, graduated.


I can't write 2011-2015 instead of "high school 4 years", for instance. Does this seem formatting seem reasonable?


----------



## da1root

Hello akm,

I believe that would work.  Again during your interview you'll have a chance to further explain your specific situation; but as someone who processed security information I would personally accept what you've written.

Cheers


----------



## akm

Much appreciated, thank you!

Additional questions I was not able to find answers for; 

1. Regarding the sections in the application for extracurricular activity, athletic activity, and leadership roles, there is a the chance to briefly elaborate. Should this elaboration be done list-style like a resume, or through short sentences (or is either fine)?

2. If an activity spans multiple of the above categories (eg captain of a sports team, leader of a club) how should it be formatted? Should I have it mentioned in all three, and elaborated in the most relevant section? Or should I only contain it to one specific section, and not mention it at all in the others?


----------



## Rockhead084

So i was talking to a recruiter and  he asked me if i had traveled before and i said yes. 

I have roughly been to 20 different countries and of course one of those countries was Iraq.  I told him i worked in Oil exploration and that i went there for work because at the time it was the only contract my company could get to keep the company afloat and me employed, at the time. 

He said i would more than likely be disqualified from joining the army even though i have a wealth of civilian work experience and multiple technical diplomas in the sciences and technology. I'm also in very good shape, no criminal record at all and have a great credit history but i'm beginning to think that won't matter now.

Why would they automatically disqualify me? Are people who immigrate here from there who then try to join our army in turn denied in the same manner by virtue of being from that area or area similar?

Wouldn't they want somebody who has traveled the world already, earned work experiences in different fields and with a lot of different educational background to join the army in the first place?

Just confused

Thanks


----------



## Rockhead084

I still don't understand though, i haven't lived in another country and i don't live abroad. I live in Canada and don't have a criminal record at all. 

I've seen that excerpt from the website and i don't think it adequately address's my situation nor did the recruiter who refused to answer more than simply saying only that i would be disqualified help either.

Why would he say i would be disqualified outright without going into detail?


----------



## clmarr

I think that is an overly pessimistic (personal) view from the recruiter and I would not be too worried about it if I were you. You will eventually be required to list all your trips abroad and add some explanations if you judge it necessary. They might bring your trip to Iraq on the table during the reliability/pre-security interview and be ready to answer. I have visited over 20 countries as well, some of which are Arab and in the Middle East (no Iraq, Syria or Afghanistan though) and I am not concerned.


----------



## PuckChaser

Depending on the length of time in those countries, it may or may not be an issue. It's also very relevant that you were in those countries for work reasons, not leisure travel. Work visas means more of a paper trail that the security folks can get access to. There are so many variables for security clearances/preclearances that you'd get a migraine trying to sort it out. Gather all the information you can about each of the trips, including length of stay, where you stayed, why you were there, etc. and provide that when requested.

At the end of the day, your recruiter doesn't make that call, the Ottawa Security folks do. If they deem you will be unable to obtain a security clearance, your application is closed. You'll also note that those people who join from other countries are now Canadian citizens, and went through security screening like you will.


----------



## WFlett

I'm quite sure this question hasn't been asked before, as it is quite unique;

Currently I am traveling across Canada on a motorized peddle bicycle I built, camping and living off the land, living a free life. I've chosen to do this as a life-experience and plan to do so until I join the military, if it so accepts me.

My question is, if I have no place of permanent residence or mailing address and live a nomadic life, is there any way that it's possible for me to still apply? Or would it be necessary for me to live somewhere for a specific amount of time before hand?

I plan to join the Regular Forces, live on base, work full-time and be trained for everything and anything possible within the military. I plan to make this a life-long career, not so much within a specific trade, but at least within the military. This is something I am still researching to find out exactly what I should look to apply for, unless a trade is not specifically necessary.

On a side note, I have several trades, experience and skills under my belt and can do anything I set my mind to, but would rather focus on military training instead of trades.

I have much more information that I've outlined in a thread on army.ca, if anyone so chooses to check it out. Any contributions are helpful and welcomed.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/126267.0.html


----------



## JMei001

Hey Puckchaser,

I've already asked this in another thread with no more than 1 answer so I'll ask again here; I called my recruiter to follow up on my application since no news from my aptitude test 2 weeks ago, he said I passed and qualified for my trade, however, it's bizarre since I didn't receive an email saying so? The only email I received is one the day of the test acknowledging that I've completed the first step of the application process with a document named 'Acceptance'. Just wondering other peoples experience when receiving news of acceptance, how that worked, their process, and thoughts about my specific situation,

Thank you


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

JMei001 said:
			
		

> Hey Puckchaser,
> 
> I've already asked this in another thread with no more than 1 answer so I'll ask again here; I called my recruiter to follow up on my application since no news from my aptitude test 2 weeks ago, he said I passed and qualified for my trade, however, it's bizarre since I didn't receive an email saying so? The only email I received is one the day of the test acknowledging that I've completed the first step of the application process with a document named 'Acceptance'. Just wondering other peoples experience when receiving news of acceptance, how that worked, their process, and thoughts about my specific situation,
> 
> Thank you



I recieved 1 email saying they got my application, and another email when they booked my medical/interview. That's been it for my entire process. Don't expect emails for every step of your process. Call your CFRC.


----------



## JMei001

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> I recieved 1 email saying they got my application, and another email when they booked my medical/interview. That's been it for my entire process. Don't expect emails for every step of your process. Call your CFRC.



You didn't get an email notifying you if you passed/qualified or failed?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

JMei001 said:
			
		

> You didn't get an email notifying you if you passed/qualified or failed?



I haven't heard of ANYone receiving an email explicitly stating if they were successful or not on their CFAT. Your best advice is to, yes, inquire with your CFRC.


----------



## jwb

I applied to join the reserves last year in March though because of various issues, such as my living in the UK previously, the medical test didn't clear until this March. Is there a time limit on when my application expires? After checking into the recruitment office in March, I haven't gotten any word in regards to my application since, and as the position is still vacant on the recruiting website, I would like to know if I either have to redo anything that may have expired in the meantime or redo the recruitment process altogether. I know the process takes a long time, but I'd just like to be sure I have everything covered.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

jwb said:
			
		

> I applied to join the reserves last year in March though because of various issues, such as my living in the UK previously, the medical test didn't clear until this March. Is there a time limit on when my application expires? After checking into the recruitment office in March, I haven't gotten any word in regards to my application since, and as the position is still vacant on the recruiting website, I would like to know if I either have to redo anything that may have expired in the meantime or redo the recruitment process altogether. I know the process takes a long time, but I'd just like to be sure I have everything covered.



Your best option, as always, is to contact your local CFRC. You should be calling in once a month to check the status of your application just to be safe.


----------



## JMei001

I had to fix up my background check because of my extensive travel (vacation purpose) history, it took up 3 pages (15 entries) of the vacation section since I'm 16! (7 years,), they said as soon as its been checked off and completed I can call and book my medical/physical/interview since I've already passed and qualified for my trade. How long does this take around? (Other than my travel history, I've been at the same address in the past 15 years, and don't hold dual citizenship, no criminal record, just very basic information.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

JMei001 said:
			
		

> I had to fix up my background check because of my extensive travel (vacation purpose) history, it took up 3 pages (15 entries) of the vacation section since I'm 16! (7 years,), they said as soon as its been checked off and completed I can call and book my medical/physical/interview since I've already passed and qualified for my trade. How long does this take around? (Other than my travel history, I've been at the same address in the past 15 years, and don't hold dual citizenship, no criminal record, just very basic information.



Mariomike will probably be in here with some links but he will tell you like everyone else to use the search function on the forums as there are dozens of threads on the things you're asking and noones file/application is the same. The first time I joined the forces it took maybe 2 months back in 2010. Now that I am applying again its been around 5 months and probably another 2 to wait.


----------



## dtcs15

Thank you for taking your time!

1.) Any position for me will do, what is the usual acceptance rate? I've heard last year, 4,500 out of 40,000 applicants were accepted, that is a lot lower than I thought.

2.) What is the usual wait time from the time you apply to the time you enroll? (Assuming they accept you)

3.) I've been living abroad for more than 14 years now, and most of my family lives abroad too. What are the chances I need a Clearance Pre-Assessment?

4.) Since it'll be the Clearance Pre-Assessment taking the most time(6-18 months), can I complete this step abroad, and before all the other steps(e.g. aptitude test, medical exam...)?

Thank you again!


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

dtcs15 said:
			
		

> Thank you for taking your time!
> 
> 1.) Any position for me will do, what is the usual acceptance rate? I've heard last year, 4,500 out of 40,000 applicants were accepted, that is a lot lower than I thought.
> 
> 2.) What is the usual wait time from the time you apply to the time you enroll? (Assuming they accept you)
> 
> 3.) I've been living abroad for more than 14 years now, and most of my family lives abroad too. What are the chances I need a Clearance Pre-Assessment?
> 
> 4.) Since it'll be the Clearance Pre-Assessment taking the most time(6-18 months), can I complete this step abroad, and before all the other steps(e.g. aptitude test, medical exam...)?
> 
> Thank you again!



All of this has already been asked, use the search bar in the forums to find your answers...or call your local CFRC.


----------



## mariomike

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Mariomike will probably be in here with some links but he will tell you like everyone else to use the search function on the forums as there are dozens of threads on the things you're asking and noones file/application is the same.



No, I would never do that.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

I've been searching on the forums for something maybe mariomike can point me to a thread that specifically talks about this but I haven't had any luck and i've tried a bunch of search strings.

If Comms Rsrch Op is my number 1 choice and MP is my second choice, will I be put on the competition list for Comms Rsrch Op even though I haven't done the interview with the MP Sgt that is required for MP or do I have to complete the process for MP before even being put on any competition list? 

Cheers.


----------



## mariomike

For a definitive answer, probably best to wait for our Recruiting moderator: Buck_HRA.

Good luck, EpicBeardedMan.


----------



## TheHaddadz

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to apply for ROTP as either Pilot or Infantry Officer (my main choices). When I'm applying it asks where do you wanna be (Air Force, Army, Navy) and then you get to choose your occupation. I want to put my occupation as Pilot or Inf. Officer but it wont let me put both at the same time. If I chose Air Force I can pick Pilot but not Inf. Officer and vice-versa with Army. I already went to a recruiter and they were conviced that I was doing something wrong and that I can pick both... I deleted the application twice to see if it was some error but the same thing happens. So can someone enlighten me, what I am doing wrong or if I can even pick both at the same time? Thanks!


----------



## mariomike

TheHaddadz said:
			
		

> I'm trying to apply for ROTP as either Pilot or Infantry Officer (my main choices). When I'm applying it asks where do you wanna be (Air Force, Army, Navy) and then you get to choose your occupation. I want to put my occupation as Pilot or Inf. Officer but it wont let me put both at the same time. If I chose Air Force I can pick Pilot but not Inf. Officer and vice-versa with Army. I already went to a recruiter and they were conviced that I was doing something wrong and that I can pick both... I deleted the application twice to see if it was some error but the same thing happens. So can someone enlighten me, what I am doing wrong or if I can even pick both at the same time? Thanks!



See also,



			
				TheHaddadz said:
			
		

> I'm confused on something, how is it possible to apply for Pilot as #1 choice and Infantry Officer as #2? When applying online, Pilot is only given to those choosing RCAF and infantry to those who chose Army. Is this something you let the recruiter know before sending application? Please correct me if I am wrong, thanks


----------



## TheHaddadz

You can see from the attached photo that there is no option for Infantry Officer... I tried getting an answer before hand but it was very confusing because i couldn't see those options. If anyone can advise that would be greatly appreciated, thanks again.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

TheHaddadz said:
			
		

> You can see from the attached photo that there is no option for Infantry Officer... I tried getting an answer before hand but it was very confusing because i couldn't see those options. If anyone can advise that would be greatly appreciated, thanks again.



Couldn't you apply for one and then when the CFRC initially contacts you, inform them that you'd like to add the other onto your file? Seems to be the obvious fix for this.


----------



## da1root

Seems my hiatus from being sick has taken a toll on this thread too 
Some answers...



			
				jwb said:
			
		

> I applied to join the reserves last year in March though because of various issues...



Although you've been directed to your CFRC, your contact should be with the Reserve Unit that you're wishing to join.  All the CFRC does for files for Reservists is process paperwork, for any decisions in regards to who can join that is purely up to the Reserve Unit (or Brigade for Army Units).



			
				EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> If Comms Rsrch Op is my number 1 choice and MP is my second choice, will I be put on the competition list for Comms Rsrch Op even though I haven't done the interview with the MP Sgt that is required for MP or do I have to complete the process for MP before even being put on any competition list?



Traditionally if you have done everything else (interview, medical, etc) that would enable you to put on the Competition List if you didn't select MP as your 2nd choice your file would still move forward.  With that said CAF Recruiting is reaching that time in the year where files are put on hold in various stages of the process simply because there are people in the process that fill the required numbers.  Your best bet is to contact your CFRC and ask them for a status update on your file.



			
				TheHaddadz said:
			
		

> I'm trying to apply for ROTP as either Pilot or Infantry Officer (my main choices). When I'm applying it asks where do you wanna be (Air Force, Army, Navy) and then you get to choose your occupation. I want to put my occupation as Pilot or Inf. Officer but it wont let me put both at the same time. If I chose Air Force I can pick Pilot but not Inf. Officer and vice-versa with Army. I already went to a recruiter and they were conviced that I was doing something wrong and that I can pick both... I deleted the application twice to see if it was some error but the same thing happens. So can someone enlighten me, what I am doing wrong or if I can even pick both at the same time? Thanks!



As per the suggestion from EpicBeardedMan (good suggestion!), pick your favourite of the two; once your file is sent from CFRG HQ to your CFRC and you contact your CFRC to set up an appointment to write your CFAT ask them to update your file to include your 2nd choice.  The website is what it is, there are plans on coming out with a more user friendly site, but that is still in the works - in the meantime just submit what you can and ask for the CFRC to fix it once you make initial contact with them.


----------



## JMei001

If you've received an email to book Interview and Medical, is this indicative you've passed the pre-assessment clearance? (I've already used the search function)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root

JMei001 said:
			
		

> If you've received an email to book Interview and Medical, is this indicative you've passed the pre-assessment clearance? (I've already used the search function)



Not necessarily.  The preassessment could still be happening.  Best to contact your CFRC and ask them if you've pass the pre-assessment or if it's still being worked on.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> ...Best to contact your CFRC and ask them...



JMei001,

I'm sensing a theme here...


----------



## JMei001

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> JMei001,
> 
> I'm sensing a theme here...


Haha ya, the theme that the 'questions about your application' thread is useless and every answer is contact your CFRC [emoji23] got the idea tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

JMei001 said:
			
		

> Haha ya, the theme that the 'questions about your application' thread is useless and every answer is contact your CFRC [emoji23] got the idea tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Because you are asking questions that literally noone but your CFRC would know.


----------



## da1root

JMei001 said:
			
		

> Haha ya, the theme that the 'questions about your application' thread is useless and every answer is contact your CFRC [emoji23] got the idea tho



This thread is for generic questions.  You are asking a specific question about your file.  Unless I pull up your information in CFRIMS (which I can't do based on the information you've given), then no one but your CFRC can answer your question.  The pre-assessment is happening concurrently with your application, so there is no "set" time that it would be completed in the process.


----------



## JMei001

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> This thread is for generic questions.  You are asking a specific question about your file.  Unless I pull up your information in CFRIMS (which I can't do based on the information you've given), then no one but your CFRC can answer your question.  The pre-assessment is happening concurrently with your application, so there is no "set" time that it would be completed in the process.


It's passed now, but regardless I still really appreciate everyone's answers, medical is booked for 15th, interview the 13th force test the 13th, and they've called all my references! Woo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DylanDaD3vil

I just wanted to know a couple things, basically I need to know how long the application takes in total, I'm starting grade 12 and would like to try to get in the forces like 3-4 months after high school ends. Also I wanted to know if you can do a pre medical exam type thing... lol idk. Basically I have a lazy eye and I just wanted to know if my vision will be good enough to join, I'd rather find out sooner at a recruiter than to get my hopes up for like 10 months until I'm ready to apply to get a no. And last question is how much experience do I need; I'm just thinking about joining infantry so as it stands I've had no jobs, I'm not taking grade 12 math. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca, DylanDaD3vil

You will never know if you meet the enrollment standards or not until you undergo the application process. Nobody here has conducted an examination on you, and nobody here is in a position to make a decision based upon its imaginary results.

You will never know how long it takes _*you*_ to get in until you undergo the application process. Everybody is different. There is a thread here that gives many examples of people's timelines.

You did not specify whether you were interested in the Regular Force (full-time) or Reserve Force (part-time). That makes a big difference.

Take some time and explore this Site. Your questions have been asked and answered before, sometimes many times. There is no need to rehash them. The information is there, in existing threads, for your plucking. As you conduct your explorations, you will likely find answers to questions that have not even occurred to you yet.

Should you, after an honest and exhaustive effort, not find an answer to a question, please feel free to ask it. We are a helpful bunch, but we expect people to do their homework first.

Happy reading...


----------



## mariomike

DylanDaD3vil said:
			
		

> I need to know how long the application takes in total,



Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0

Application - How long does it take? (Merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/24849.0.html
4 pages.

etc...

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

I was informed that my file is "awaiting final processing" from the det comm, does anyone have any knowledge on how long this process takes? I've done searches with a variety of different search strings (mariomike ) but only find people who have said that they were waiting for final processing.

Cheers.


----------



## mariomike

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> I was informed that my file is "awaiting final processing" from the det comm, does anyone have any knowledge on how long this process takes?



I will add this, because DAA is a Recruiter,
http://milnet.ca/forums/members/7446



			
				GTFX said:
			
		

> It said my file is open and awaiting final processing.





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> It means exactly what they have told you, that your current application status is "Final Processing".  This would indicate that you have completed the entire application process (CFAT/TSD, Medical, Interview, Background Checks and anything else required) and your local Recruiting Detachment is now doing a final review of your application.  Once this process is completed and if everything checks out, the next status will be "Recommended for Merit Listing".


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

mariomike said:
			
		

> I will add this, because DAA is a Recruiter,
> http://milnet.ca/forums/members/7446



Cheers, thanks mariomike.


----------



## mariomike

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Cheers, thanks mariomike.



You are welcome. Good luck.  

When our Recruiter Buck has time, I am sure he will give you the most accurate reply.


----------



## TheMailSquirrel

Hello,

I looked through the site and could not find this topic. I am interested as applying as pilot, aerospace engineering officer and as engineering officer but because they are in two different branches of military I am not sure how to apply to them online. I am entering through the regular officer training program. I sent an email to my recruiter last Friday and he still hasn't gotten back to me so all help is appreciated.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

TheMailSquirrel said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I looked through the site and could not find this topic. I am interested as applying as pilot, aerospace engineering officer and as engineering officer but because they are in two different branches of military I am not sure how to apply to them online. I am entering through the regular officer training program. I sent an email to my recruiter last Friday and he still hasn't gotten back to me so all help is appreciated.



You just apply for all 3 on your application. Simple as that. There is no separate application for different branches.


----------



## TheMailSquirrel

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> You just apply for all 3 on your application. Simple as that. There is no separate application for different branches.


 Before I apply for specific jobs it asks me to choose 1 of the 3 branches of military. Thank you for your response.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

If there is a block on you from selecting multiple branches then you would simply select one or two of the trades you wanted. After your initial contact with your local CFRC you would tell the recruiter there to update your choices and add the remaining trade choices you want. During your entire process you are able to switch your trade choices however you want, granted you will have to interview for each trade choice you pick, but that is for you to decide.


----------



## TheMailSquirrel

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> If there is a block on you from selecting multiple branches then you would simply select one or two of the trades you wanted. After your initial contact with your local CFRC you would tell the recruiter there to update your choices and add the remaining trade choices you want. During your entire process you are able to switch your trade choices however you want, granted you will have to interview for each trade choice you pick, but that is for you to decide.


Thank you very much for clarifying.


----------



## rrlmushu

Good day Sirs:

Let me introduce myself and give you a brief background of my situation, hope some one can help me.

My name is Roy, I am 31 years old, Permanent resident with canadian citizenship application on the go about 4 months left to become a Canadian Citizen.

I am originally from mexico, served there for 4 years, achieve the rank of 2/nd Sargeant on Artillery and later on commissioned to Military Police and Special Forces of Military Police Corp. Dismissed honorable after contract.
Highschool Diploma from Mexico (highschool diploma equivalent in alberta/grade 12)


I am planing to apply for Artillery here in canada, went and spoke to the recruiter, got the traditional brain wash from recruitment center. And decided to apply in the moment I get my oath of citizenship and they give me the cotizenchip certificate.

I have a debt that has come out of hand, and looking at this forum I began researching many options to deal with it. i decided to go with 4 pillars debt consolidation and relief payment plan.

My questions for you Sirs would be the following:

Would my double citizenship affect the processing time of my application? If so; how long? Of you have experienced or know someone in the same situation as me, would help lots.

Would the payment plan i made with 4 pillars be enough to show I am dealing with my personal debt? Or what would you personally recomend?

How would the CFAT affect my choices? Considering my selection would be as follows:
1st choice- Artillery Soldier
2nd choice- Armoured Soldier
3rd choice- Combat Engineer

If by chance I get to Artillery, what would be my probable post? Where does new recruits are usually sent?

Does anyone of the new recruits in BMQ or Special qualification trainning help me as to how much are they taking home after taxes, rations and quarters?

Any Gunner in here can share the chances theyve had of taking courses for advancement? How easy your unit approves for courses? For Gun line, OP or HQ positions?

How big are my chances to be deployed or to volunteer for deployment?

Im planing to stay lifetime in the Army.

Ill wait for your answers.

Regards


----------



## mariomike

rrlmushu said:
			
		

> Would my double citizenship affect the processing time of my application? If so; how long?



Dual Citizen
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=Sbz8WfyfLYi6jwTW2LfwBQ&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22dual+citizen%22&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22dual+citizen%22&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.32118.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.1EgRQYsYCwU



			
				rrlmushu said:
			
		

> How would the CFAT affect my choices?



Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT) [MERGED] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13076.0



			
				rrlmushu said:
			
		

> If by chance I get to Artillery, what would be my probable post? Where does new recruits are usually sent?



Artillery
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=vLz8Wb_PMKvZjwSc7KaAAQ&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+artillery&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+artillery&gs_l=psy-ab.12...1679.5413.0.8268.13.13.0.0.0.0.337.1975.2-7j1.8.0....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..5.0.0....0._TVzzudkFXM



			
				rrlmushu said:
			
		

> how much are they taking home after taxes, rations and quarters?



Take home pay  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/122159.0



			
				rrlmushu said:
			
		

> How big are my chances to be deployed or to volunteer for deployment?



Chance of Deployment [Merged] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/39949.0

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## ConsideringCareers…

Woops, sorry for the bump (Just kidding, I’m really not),

I just had a question, when comparing these two officer jobs, which one leads troops longer? I mean like which one is in the field leading their soldiers for a longer time (on average, individual experiences will obviously vary) before their job becomes all paperwork (by all I mean mostly, obviously on Exs and Ops you will be in the field even if it is in a FOB)? 

Thank you


----------



## kratz

Spamming the site with similar posts does not follow the guidelines.


----------



## ConsideringCareers…

kratz said:
			
		

> Spamming the site with similar posts does not follow the guidelines.



Spamming? Similar? I’m sorry for the misunderstanding, I said in the last thread I posted in that I was going to ask a question (which is different than any question I have asked) in a different thread because I didn’t want to lead that thread away from it’s named topic. 

Sorry again for the misunderstanding.


----------



## war2001v

ConsideringCareers… said:
			
		

> Woops, sorry for the bump (Just kidding, I’m really not),
> 
> I just had a question, when comparing these two officer jobs, which one leads troops longer? I mean like which one is in the field leading their soldiers for a longer time (on average, individual experiences will obviously vary) before their job becomes all paperwork (by all I mean mostly, obviously on Exs and Ops you will be in the field even if it is in a FOB)?
> 
> Thank you


That is, again, something you should ask your recruiter.


----------



## kratz

Why?
This is not a military website.
Many recruiters don't know this address. 😎


----------



## da1root

kratz said:
			
		

> Many recruiters don't know this address. 😎


Nope, I don't know of ANY recruiters that know about this site  :rofl:




			
				ConsideringCareers… said:
			
		

> I just had a question, when comparing these two officer jobs, which one leads troops longer? I mean like which one is in the field leading their soldiers for a longer time (on average, individual experiences will obviously vary) before their job becomes all paperwork (by all I mean mostly, obviously on Exs and Ops you will be in the field even if it is in a FOB)?



Typically Officers give commands to the Senior NCO's who then "lead the troops".  As to figuring out when they become administrative in nature; it really depends on what job they've been posted to do.  If an Infantry Officer is posting to a Field going unit they'll be in the field more than if they're posted to NDHQ or Recruiting for example.  Same with Artillery, it depends on the posting. If you're adverse to paperwork, I'll be honest - Officers do a lot of paperwork in the career.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Typically Officers give commands to the Senior NCO's who then "lead the troops".  . . .



You are a unique resource to these forums and provide valuable information to those with recruiting questions, sometimes correcting the errors of seasoned current and former serving members whose experience did not include recruiting.  A well done on that.  However, you can be just as daft as the type awaiting enrolment who provides military advice and judgements based on their one or two visits to a recruiting centre.  This is one of those times.

Now, I no longer lead or command anyone, but I have been a section commander, platoon commander, company commander and commanding officer in regular field force and reserve units.  I've also had other leadership, staff, administrative and training roles (as both officer and NCO) in other types of units.  So I'm reasonably confident that I am within my lanes when I disagree with your comment (or at least the impression your wording leaves).

Restricting it to the situation in field force units (the general interest of the original questioner), OFFICERS LEAD TROOPS (yes, the shouting is deliberate), if they didn't, they're useless and have no reason to exist.  As to the chain of command, the basic line of passage of orders is from CO to OCs to Pl Comds to Sect Comds; RSMs, CSMs, and Pl WOs are very important elements in the smooth functioning of a unit but they are advisors (and 2ic at the lowest level) to the commanders they support not another level of command.  As a Pl Comd, I would give my orders direct to the Sgts/MCpls who commanded my sections, as an OC orders went direct to PL Comds (whether an officer or NCO - one of the oddities back in the day of peacetime manning in medical field units, especially in Germany, was that platoons were often commanded by Sgts).  Yes there are times when the "Senior Enlisted Advisor" (to borrow an American term) is instructed to make things happen and often they are responsible for aspects of the day to day running of a pl/coy/unit but that does not abrogate responsibility of officers to lead nor does it convey command responsibility to the said NCOs/WOs such as is suggested by your comment.


----------



## Jarnhamar

[quote author=Blackadder1916]   However, you can be just as daft as the type awaiting enrolment who provides military advice and judgements based on their one or two visits to a recruiting centre.  This is one of those times.[/QUOTE] 

Harsh.


----------



## da1root

I think you missed the part where I said "Officers give commands to the Sr NCO's"  - where in that does it lead one to believe that a WO or Sgt has command responsbility?

While officers are behind the scenes making decisions, which is in turn leading troops; I took the statement as a physically leading the troops.
Orders are given down by the chain of command and more often than not it's the Sr NCO's out in front of the troops making sure that the vision of the officers is completed.  
I have yet to see a Maj or LCol checking to see every tick in the box is completed on an ops plan, it's delegated.

Even on the recruiting course it's taught to explain the CAF like a Hockey team.  
Your junior NCM's are like the players of the team.  
The Senior NCO's are like the coaches/trainers of the team.
The Officers are like the Owners of the team.

The owners decide where they want the team to go; the trainers/coaches take that vision and put it into action and get the players ready to make the vision a reality - and the players do their best to complete the vision.

The reality is the Owners don't deal with the Players directly very often; just like in the CAF you don't see Major's & LCol's dealing with Pte's/Cpl's very often... 
So again I stand by my statement that rarely are the officers "leading the troops" (in a direct physical contact nature).


----------



## Lumber

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> I think you missed the part where I said "Officers give commands to the Sr NCO's"  - where in that does it lead one to believe that a WO or Sgt has command responsbility?
> 
> While officers are behind the scenes making decisions, which is in turn leading troops; I took the statement as a physically leading the troops.
> Orders are given down by the chain of command and more often than not it's the Sr NCO's out in front of the troops making sure that the vision of the officers is completed.
> I have yet to see a Maj or LCol checking to see every tick in the box is completed on an ops plan, it's delegated.
> 
> Even on the recruiting course it's taught to explain the CAF like a Hockey team.
> Your junior NCM's are like the players of the team.
> The Senior NCO's are like the coaches/trainers of the team.
> The Officers are like the Owners of the team.
> 
> The owners decide where they want the team to go; the trainers/coaches take that vision and put it into action and get the players ready to make the vision a reality - and the players do their best to complete the vision.
> 
> The reality is the Owners don't deal with the Players directly very often; just like in the CAF you don't see Major's & LCol's dealing with Pte's/Cpl's very often...
> So again I stand by my statement that rarely are the officers "leading the troops" (in a direct physical contact nature).



This is in stark contrast to the Navy, where the Officer are very much directly directing the "troops", and I mean literally them out by name (position name, not actual name, we don't allow sailors to have those) and giving them very specific directions in a combat situation.

"ARRO, SWC, draw a line on the screen, north south from BB. Break, FCS, SWC, maintain optical tracking of 2517. If he crosses that line, paint him."


----------



## RukiXec

Hello everyone,
Joining the military has always been a thought at the back of my head since I was in high school. It peaked my interest again while I was attending Seneca college and met several members there under the pilot program. That was about 3 years ago, since then I have received my international business advanced diploma, and I'm currently enrolled at Ryerson university for global management which I have a year and a half left to complete before I receive my degree. My focus has majority been in the business sector and eventually finding a job that pays really well. But I have this thought in my head that feels like if I don't join the military it's something I'm going to regret in the future when it's too late to join. Does it make sense for me to finish my degree and then apply? I will be 24 at that time. Or do I have an option of taking the classes needed at Ryerson part time while going through the recruitment process during my last year of school? And I know I've seen posts on here that say it's common for guys in their 30's to join, but is the same regard held for females?  Like as a 24 year old woman would I be considered too old? And does anyone have any experience moving from the military to a business environment in which they recieved their education for? I just feel like im kind of backwards. Another person's perspective on this would be really helpful!  thanks!


----------



## patelh35

RukiXec said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> Joining the military has always been a thought at the back of my head since I was in high school. It peaked my interest again while I was attending Seneca college and met several members there under the pilot program. That was about 3 years ago, since then I have received my international business advanced diploma, and I'm currently enrolled at Ryerson university for global management which I have a year and a half left to complete before I receive my degree. My focus has majority been in the business sector and eventually finding a job that pays really well. But I have this thought in my head that feels like if I don't join the military it's something I'm going to regret in the future when it's too late to join. Does it make sense for me to finish my degree and then apply? I will be 24 at that time. Or do I have an option of taking the classes needed at Ryerson part time while going through the recruitment process during my last year of school? And I know I've seen posts on here that say it's common for guys in their 30's to join, but is the same regard held for females?  Like as a 24 year old woman would I be considered too old? And does anyone have any experience moving from the military to a business environment in which they recieved their education for? I just feel like im kind of backwards. Another person's perspective on this would be really helpful!  thanks!



I'm applying for subsidized education for a Masters program and I'll be 26 when I graduate and start fulfilling my required service -- don't let your dreams be dreams.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> So again I stand by my statement that rarely are the officers "leading the troops" (in a direct physical contact nature).



Except, as required, in the Infantry, of course, right? 

Or the Gunners, Artillery, Armoured Corps, and most of the Services, as well as the Air Force, Navy etc.

I know that 'cause I watch all the best war movies of course.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz3sZiVAO0k


----------



## mariomike

RukiXec said:
			
		

> Like as a 24 year old woman would I be considered too old?



Both men and women are discussed here,

Am I too old to join/do well/fit in? (Merged thread) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/207.50
14 pages.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## liam_crunchbite

At first I was recruited by the Navy as an NWO, but then my friend convinced me to transfer to the Army, he was a Sniper himself. However, my interview is in a couple days and I’m struggling to choose between Infantry Officer, Armoured Officer, and Naval Warfare Officer as they all seem so cool in their own ways. My dream is to be part of a NATO operation, and I would be elated to have a job working with NATO permenantly. Otherwise, I I’d be interested in Special Forces. I really like the idea of being on the Atlantic, shutting down traffickers and pirates. I also love the thought of commanding a group of Coyotes or Leapords. While infantry officer sounds good because it’s the real deal, as much field time as I can get. Do I have any misconceptions? Can someone please help me decide once and for all? Also, worst case scenario, how hard would it be to transfer between say an IO and an NWO down the road? Thank you so much for any replies.


----------



## mariomike

liam_crunchbite said:
			
		

> I’m struggling to choose between Infantry Officer, Armoured Officer, and Naval Warfare Officer as they all seem so cool in their own ways.
> 
> Can someone please help me decide once and for all?



These discussions may help you decide,

Naval Warfare Officer ( NWO )
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&ei=InhDXO7tHq7ajgSzhqOgAg&q=site%3Aarmy.ca++NWO+%22Naval+Warfare+Officer%22&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca++NWO+%22Naval+Warfare+Officer%22&gs_l=psy-ab.3...3329.5493..6685...0.0..0.406.635.3j4-1......0....1..gws-wiz.L3cHk_riyW0

Infantry Officer
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&ei=KnhDXOr5FOHojgTf06b4BQ&q=site%3Aarmy.ca++%22infantry+officer%22&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca++%22infantry+officer%22&gs_l=psy-ab.3...22435.30415..31835...0.0..1.292.3573.40j2j1......0....1..gws-wiz.Q8Oiq70OySE

Armoured Officer
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&ei=S3hDXMf5FarEjgS26a-AAg&q=site%3Aarmy.ca++%22Armoured+Officer%22&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca++%22Armoured+Officer%22&gs_l=psy-ab.3...27982.37746..38153...0.0..0.193.3067.28j6......0....1..gws-wiz.......0i71.kUY5VOvs6Y0



			
				liam_crunchbite said:
			
		

> , how hard would it be to transfer between say an IO and an NWO down the road?



Voluntary Occupational Transfers are discussed here,

Voluntary Occupational Transfer ( VOT ) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/21109.1050
44 pages.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date, information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## Pelorus

I have spent a year of my recent life deployed in a NATO Task Group. While I am better for the professional experience, there is not really any significant overlap between NATO's AOR and the piracy hotspots of the world's oceans.

All three trades you've mentioned have their ups, downs, and opportunities for employment within NATO. I would suggest doing some searching on this forum and elsewhere on the internet, and instead pick the trade which fits best based on lifestyle compatibility between yourself and the trade.


----------

